#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-25
<DaveMorris> so should I grab teh 24th 1? mythbuntu-7.10~070624-i386-nossh-novnc.iso
<superm1> yes
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(Shred01/#ubuntu-mythtv) why samba?
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) well this is my thought process
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) people who aren't choosing advanced install
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) likely don't have a lot of linux experience
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) its a stereotype that I see very fitting
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) and they will likely have a windows box and want to transfer files around back and forth
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) and then those that choose the advanced install have an option to turn this on and off
<Shred01> what kind of files do you see a user in trouble being able to get with smb?
<superm1> well i probably didn't say that clearly - the admin/debugging was for SSH
<superm1> and then the samba was related to my last few comments
<Shred01> sure, ssh i can get onboard with quite easily
<superm1> just setting up a writable share for mythvideo, mythmusic, mythgallery
<superm1> the code i put through this weekend detects which of them are actually chosen and creates a smb.conf based upon that
<Shred01> yeah, i can see that as being peripherally useful if a mythbe is dropped into a network where windows users are, but i'm not sure i see it as being a debugging tool so much.
<Shred01> but i think "do you want to share your recorded files|video files|photos with a windows network" being a required question rather than just every mytbuntu box shares all those files unless you are an advanced user.
<Shred01> the default stance to share is not so good i think.
<Shred01> "hey dude, just found the videos of you and wife on your mythbox.  thanx for sharing!" ;-)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i'll have to toy with the code a bit then to make sure that page still shows up in a standard install
<Shred01> woot! have an upstart script that works.  and irexec can simply use "start mythtv-frontend" to start mythfe and "stop mythtv-frontend" to stop it.
<superm1> wow, that easy to get things together huh?
<Shred01> seems so.  just doing the irexec bits.
<Shred01> since this is the dedicated FE, no need to mess around with gnome-screensaver
<superm1> really?  I still leave it on my tv
<Shred01> naw.  i just let the dpms/xserver screen bla{nc}ker kick in
<Shred01> in any case, i would not password lock it.  so xdg-screensaver could be used easily with it.
<superm1> those xdg utils aren't present on ubuntu by default correct?
<Shred01> they are on my gutsy box.  xdg-utils.
<superm1> good to know
<Shred01> oh yeah.  ubuntu doesn't ship with an irexec start up script.  i had to create one.  i guess they assume the user env. will start it.  that is something mythbuntu is going to have to deal with too.
<Shred01> the irexec bit is ugly because it requires the key value out of the lircd.conf
<superm1> i think the uglier part is running that thing as root
<Shred01> and key values (i.e. names) are different from remote to remote
<superm1> thats quite the security risk
<Shred01> irexec?
<superm1> (another one of UMCs goals) is consisent remote names
<keescook> superm1: latest mythtv/plugins uploaded!
<superm1> awesome keescook
<superm1> i put the weekly-fixes live on mythbuntu.org too
<superm1> based upon that packaging
<Shred01> superm1: it could easily be su'd to mythtv if having irexec as root makes anyone nervious
<superm1> and we encountered something that could be trouble come feisty->gutsy upgrade
<superm1> when upgrading to the new mythtv-backend, there is mythtv-backend-utils
<superm1> which conflicts with the older mythtv-backend
<superm1> so depending on the order things get done, it has a potential to cause an apt error
<Shred01> superm1: not just feisty-gutsy.  fiesty-fiesty too.
<superm1> indeed
<Shred01> for somebody who adds the mythbuntu fixes repo after a vanilla feisty install
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> i'm pretty sure just adding a Conflicts:
<Shred01> anyway, waaaay past my bedtime.  see y'all later.
<superm1> that refers to the older version will solve it
<superm1> night Shred01
<Shred01> yeah, i thought Conflicts: would do it too.
<superm1> i'll test it out this week to make sure
<DaveMorris> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DaveMorris> superm1: just been chatting to Daviey about the auto logging out on exit of mythtv and he made this observation
<DaveMorris> Daviey: how do you access mythcontrol-centre if you can't get to the desktop..
<superm1> well from administration mode
<spader3d> hi all
<spader3d> i downloaded the latest version of mythbuntu 7.10 and got the frontend working with no problem
<spader3d> thanks
<spader3d> but i did not see the option to only install the frontend
<spader3d> although i installl both the front and the backend it recognized my vp-1020a and everything worked fine
<tgm4883> did you do an advanced install?
<spader3d> got job done on this mythbuntu!!!
<tgm4883> or a standard install spader3d?
<superm1> spader3d, glad things worked out well for you :)
<superm1> the install for a frontend only was listed as an advanced install option
<spader3d> ok i should look for that one then
<tgm4883> superm1, a server kernel wouldn't effect the myth packages and dependencies would it?
<superm1> nope tgm4883
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: souuldn't
<superm1> it crashes a virtual box VM though
<spader3d> another thing ...will there be support for like DVB decryption?
<superm1> so you'll want to be careful that regard
<DaveMorris> but some timee it will affect the firmware needed by cards
<tgm4883> forum guy tried following the edgy guide for 64-bit
<tgm4883> has dependency problems with myth-common
<laga> spader3d: mythtv should supported CAMs out of the box
<DaveMorris> 64bit will prob have problems
<tgm4883> mythtv-backend: Depends: mythtv-common (= 0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6~edgy1) but 0.20-0.2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<DaveMorris> 64bit != server kernel though
<tgm4883> he said he installed AMD64
<superm1> sounds like he doesn't have backports turned on
<superm1> in edgy
<tgm4883> and mythtv in the edgy repos is the .20-0.2ubuntu2
<spader3d> laga: you mean by using a standard iso?
<laga> spader3d: mythtv supports CA modules out of the box. myhbuntu should support them, too. i doubt they removed the CI and CAM code from the kernel :)
<tgm4883> superm1, its in his list, but that gives me an idea
<tgm4883> maybe apt-get update was missed
<superm1> perhaps
<DaveMorris> superm1: the mythtv-database blurb has a typo
<DaveMorris> "This package sets up a MySQL database for use my MythTV." should read "This package sets up a MySQL database for use by MythTV."
<spader3d> like sasc-ng??
<laga> spader3d: dude
<superm1> oh good catch DaveMorris :)
<laga> spader3d: that's illegal.
<spader3d> ah ok....just read abut that the other day
<laga> spader3d: i was talking about conditional access modules, not about emulating them in software
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, not a typo, all your mythtv boxes belong to superm1 :)
<laga> tgm4883: heh
<laga> i knew it :)
<DaveMorris> superm1: you see my comments ^^ ?
<DaveMorris> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<superm1> DaveMorris, you didn't see my response?
<DaveMorris> nope
<DaveMorris> its not logged yet either
<superm1> i had said that you can get to it via the administration login
<DaveMorris> ok, also are sound levels, and what sound outputs are enabled done per user?
<superm1> huh?
<DaveMorris> 1 of my boards has stereo out and digital out.  So you need to enable the digital out as its not on by default.  However I'm not sure if those settings are done on a per user basis or over the whole system.  Also setting of the volume for various outputs. per user or per system
<superm1> well it can be done either way: per user or per system
<superm1> depends on how you enable your digital out
<DaveMorris> to enable I just had to press a check box in the gnome volume control
<superm1> see i'm a bit more blunt with mine in that i use an asoundrc
<superm1> to redirect *all* audio
<superm1> to spdif
<DaveMorris> ahh, mine can output to bot at once, which is great for parties.
<DaveMorris> My amp and speakers in the lounge, my bro's amp and speakers in his room
<DaveMorris> playing in time and very loud yet no distortion!
<superm1> it can be an option addressed in Daviey's control centre
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<superm1> okay i'll be back in a bit
<DaveMorris> I jsut wanna make sure we don't drive people away because they can't do something
<Daviey> hmm..  i'm build a custom kernel over ssh; reckon it will work when i reboot?  :)
<DaveMorris> depends how much of a ninja you are ;)
<Daviey> changed 3 lines
<DaveMorris> this for your sata card or the usb?
<Daviey> usb
* DaveMorris hopes it works then
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> i wish i built it in a screen; don't think it will finsih before i leave
<DaveMorris> shouldn't do it at work :P
<Daviey> what else should i do with my time? :)
<DaveMorris> work :P
* DaveMorris thinks Daviey is paid too much
<Daviey> yeah right!
<tgm4883> where did mythtv-common go in edgy backports?
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483925  Heres the thread if anyone wants to weigh in, im running out of ideas and haven't had my coffee yet.  I checked packages.ubuntu.com but couldn't find mythtv-common in edgy-backports (only in edgy), and I suppose that is why he's getting the error.  So where did it go?  or am I confused.
<superm1_> Daviey, can you try to have the metas ready soon (higher priority than the themes), ideally would like to announce alpha-2 +/- 4.5 days from tribe-2
<tgm4883> superm1, is it possible that mythtv-common was removed from edgy-backports
<superm1_> tgm4883, wrong superm1_ :).  um it should nt have been
<tgm4883> ah
<Daviey> superm1_: erm; i'm confused what you mean by metas?  I thought you mean't the themes & meta-packages for them?
<tgm4883> i checked packages.ubuntu.com, but couldn't find it in edgy backports
<superm1_> Daviey, i mean the big mythbuntu metas
<superm1_> mythbuntu-live
<superm1_> and mythbuntu standalone
<superm1_> that are used to control what packages are put on the cd
<superm1_> and which ones are required in a final install
<Daviey> oh geez.. forgot all about them
<superm1_> the ones that need those 'seeds' and all
<Daviey> Okay, i can set some time aside tommrow afternoon - will you be about@
<superm1_> @ when?
<Daviey> erm UTC 12:00?
<superm1_> 7am???
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> erm; what time is good for you?
<superm1_> likely no - all depends how late i stay up working on more stuff tonight
<superm1_> between 15:00 and 17:00 or after 20:00 UTC
<superm1_> tgm4883, that does look weird with barely anything available in backports
<superm1_> even weirder is that its only amd64 and powerpc
<superm1_> its stuck in the NEW queue it looks like
<superm1_> tgm4883, i pinged the archive admins about it
<superm1_> hopefully we'll get it sorted out
<superm1_> Daviey, were you still going to download an ISO today?
<superm1_> if you do, this one should reflect functional ssh and VNC too: http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso/mythbuntu-7.10~070625-i386.iso
<Daviey> superm1_: wgetting
<perlmonkey> hi, i'm getting Segmentation fault (core dumped) when using frontend > manage recordings > schedule > program guide
<laga> bye
<superm1_> laga ping?
<laga> pong
<laga> :'(
<superm1_> why sad?
<laga> because you want mythweb auth and i can't give it to you. been sidetracked.. and had a net outage today
<superm1_> well so as to not stop me, i was going to ask at least what debconf variable you're storing in
<superm1_> i can work off that at least to get the backend code started on it
<laga> oh.
<laga> heh. i'm resetting the username and password. AFAIK, such information is not to be kept in the debconf database
<superm1_> well when you ask the question
<superm1_> where do you put the answer then?
<laga> i'll pastebin the template for you
<superm1_> well if its in bzr i can just update later
<superm1_> i was going to ask though if it was a straightforward response at least
<laga> see http://laga.ath.cx/debian/mythweb.templates
<laga> superm1_: the stuff in bzr should be up to date regarding that
<superm1_> k
<superm1_> that link doesnt work btw
<laga> gah
<laga> see http://laga.ath.cx/mythweb.templates
<laga> debian/ was the local path :)
<laga> superm1_: i have just pushed my latest mythweb.config and mythweb.templates
<superm1_> k cool
<superm1_> tgm4883, i just got ahold of archive admins
<tgm4883> whats up
<superm1_> they accepted the i386 package, so the missing pieces should show up within a few hours
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> just a bad timing with the guy trying to install then
<superm1_> yea
<superm1_> well its good he brought this to attention
<superm1_> wouldn't have caught it otherwise
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1_> tgm4883, how is unofficial plugins going?
<tgm4883> eh, slow
<tgm4883> i have little time to work on it, so it gets a little here and there
<tgm4883> i anticipate more time being available next week though as I should be caught up on work related items
<superm1_> tgm4883, well as you get a few moments let me know and I can help with some pointers re: packaging and getting things on a bzr branch and such
<spader3d> what is the bandwith needed approx to send livetv to a frontend?
<spader3d> bandwidth
<superm1_> spader3d, depends on the live tv your watching
<superm1_> HD?
<superm1_> sd?
<spader3d> sd
<spader3d> if i build a backend with like 3 tv tuner card in it and each one connecter to rec with lirc
<superm1_> well it shouldn't be more than about 5mbps
<spader3d> can i provide 3 users with video and option to change channels?
<spader3d> over a wireless network
<superm1_> over the same wireless i'd say thats iffy
<superm1_> because even 54mbps - thats peak
<superm1_> on average its in the lower 20s
<spader3d> but over a wired network it is possible?
<superm1_> yea that would be possible then
<superm1_> matter of fact i've pushed mine to do 1 HD and 2 SD over the same network
<superm1_> all from one backend
<spader3d> you have 3 cards in the backend?
<superm1_> well at this point only 3
<spader3d> and to put the video on the TV i thought of a videocard with tv out
<superm1_> i had at one point 5 in that backend
<spader3d> i am going to test with 3 .... and over a wired network ...to 3 frontend
<spader3d> each should be able to control its own card/stb
<spader3d> posibble?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> spader3d, what graphics driver did it end up getting you set up when you installed out of curiousity?
<superm1_> keescook, are you staying at a hotel for ULive?  Or just at home since your OR based right?
<superm1_> OpenMediaSupport, just made my reservation finally :)
<keescook> superm1_: I'm local, so I'll just be at my place
<superm1_> ah.  thats convenient.  saves a few hundred dollars in hotel
<superm1_> imbrandon and i splitting the reservation
<superm1_> are you attending the tutorials at all?
<keescook> that's on tuesday?  I'm not sure; I'd like to
<superm1_> well i think they're pricey if your not talking
<superm1_> 245 for just the tutorials day
<superm1_> 895 for the whole thing tutorials + conferences
<superm1_> keescook, i poked an archive admin to ack the libhdhomerun source package today.  will they still have to ack the resulting binary too, now, or is that implied in the source package ack?
<superm1_> eg will the binary end up in NEW now too
<keescook> I think the binary will be NEW also, but that's usually quick
<superm1_> ah okay.  well as soon as that clears i've got a new version to upload :)
<superm1_> they gave me permission to package the firmware too, but i almost think it will be easier to set up a firmware installer package, a'la flashplugin-nonfree
<superm1_> to grab it on the fly
<superm1_> rather than having to fight with licensing since it was exclusive permission on the firmware
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-26
<Shred01> how would you guys feel about packaging a real upstart script for the backend rather than the initscript that is currently being packaged?
<superm1_> Shred01, that sounds like a great idea
<superm1_> especially if you've learned how to do upstart scripts now :)
<Shred01> superm1: they're actually quite simple (at least) for the straightforward cases.
<Shred01> my frontend upstart script:
<Shred01> start on started mythtv-backend
<Shred01> exec su - mythtv -c "exec /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/mythfrontend --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log"
<Shred01> post-start script
<Shred01>     su - mythtv -c "DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/nvidia-settings -l"
<Shred01> end script
<superm1_> use pastebin for such things in the future, Shred01
<superm1_> !pastebin | Shred01
<ubotu> Shred01: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1_> well mythbackend is a bit more complex of a case i would say though
<superm1_> depending on networking, nfs, mysql
<Shred01> yeah, you are right.  i just hate the context change back forth between the browser and the irc client
<Shred01> superm1: yeah, i've just been discussing with the upstart folks.  unfortunately the old initscripts don't emit event information, so we'd just have mythbackend wait until rc2 was complete
<superm1> well gutsy is supposed to replace a lot of that
<superm1> from what i've heard discussed in #Ubuntu-devel
<Shred01> yeah, it was supposed to be feisty but that didn't quite happen
<superm1> well if you want to prep an upstart style script instead for the backend, i'm all for it.  for now have it go once rc2 is done, and when the upstart guys migrate the old init style scripts over, switch this over
<Shred01> right.
<Shred01> let me see what i can do.  time is tight tonight.
<superm1> Shred01, take your time, whenever you get a moment
<superm1> Daviey, go to bed already?
<superm1> Xenocide, any news?
<Xenocide> superm1,  your right on how slow they are, she promised to email me my appointment with HR for orientation this morning, never did
<superm1> you gonna be on sametime tomororow?
<superm1> haha
<Xenocide> she told me i have it, just waiting on her and HR
<superm1> yup that's always the hang up
<Xenocide> she said she would "love to have me on board"
<Xenocide> she better hurry up, im only in raleigh till aug 14th
<Xenocide> not much time to work
<superm1> well depending on how active you are with this conversion, they can always make you a remote intern
<superm1> too
<Xenocide> that would be freaking sweet
<Xenocide> if i could work say, weekends from charlotte
<superm1> they did that for my old roomate
<superm1> he is a grad student and still works remotely
<Xenocide> ill have to discuss that come begining of august
<superm1> for 6-12 hrs
<superm1> so any eta?
<Xenocide> hell
<Xenocide> who knows
<Xenocide> she told me she was going to email me at 4
<Xenocide> thats 5 hours ago
<superm1> whats her name?
<Xenocide> merrilee tillison i think
<Xenocide> something like that
<superm1> no results for that name
<Xenocide> tomlinson
<Xenocide> why?
<superm1> ah found her
<superm1> she's set as away, likely gone for the evening then
<Xenocide> shes been working from home
<superm1> ah a build manager she is
<superm1> was she supposed to email your or the HR person though?
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> she was
<Xenocide> i still haven't throw in an application or anything
<Xenocide> stil have to do all that junk
<superm1> oh your not going to be working for at least another 1-2 weeks then
<superm1> did you to IPAT yet?
<Xenocide> ...
<Xenocide> i haevn't done anything
<Xenocide> she just called me
<Xenocide> asked me to speak to this guy
<Xenocide> then said, alright you got a job
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well you've got some time to go then
<Xenocide> ...
<Xenocide> if i wait 1-2 weeks ill only be working for 3-4 weeks
<superm1> should have done this sooner!
<Xenocide> its not my fault!
<Xenocide> i mean i have an application in at ibm
<Xenocide> but not this job
<superm1> well probably not the full application every new emp needs to do though
<Xenocide> she said she didn't have a position opend till she talked to me
<superm1> did it take you about 40min - hr to finish
<Xenocide> no
<Xenocide> your killing me here man
<superm1> and go over your job history, address history, all that stuff
<superm1> ah
<superm1> haha
<Xenocide> im was expecting to be in there by the end of the week
<superm1> well unless they find a way to push you around the politics
<superm1> (unlikely)
<Xenocide> i hate you
<Xenocide> hahha
<superm1> hey at least i'm telling you how it is :)
<Xenocide> bahhh
<superm1> speaking of which
<superm1> i should get back home already
<superm1> its getting late here
<superm1> see ya
<ubotu> New bug: #119542 in ubiquity (main) "Mythbuntu installation crash. syslog and partman contents. (dup-of: 119055)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119542
<tuxie_fl> good morning.  Why can't i get any zap2it listings??  I could a few days ago ;(
<laga> tuxie_fl: do you get any errors?
<tuxie_fl> morning laga
<tuxie_fl> yeah, found the error, thanks
<superm1> morning guys
<superm1> Daviey, i got up earlier foru
<Daviey> morning superm1
<Daviey> Can you give me 5 mins?
<superm1> \sure
<Daviey> back
<Daviey> right lets work on these meta packages.. :)
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> so in the bzr branch find that seeds directory
<superm1> thats where the magic needs to start
<Daviey> k
<superm1> the files in that directory are used to describe what is included in different metas after germination
<Daviey> doh
<superm1> so these seeds will sit on mythbuntu.org when done
<Daviey> Are you using bazar on gutsy?
<superm1> feisty
<Daviey> seems broken on gutsy
<Daviey> better reboot into fesity
<Daviey> brb
<Daviey> back
<superm1> so on pegaus, /var/www/seeds is already symlinked to the bzr location
<superm1> in the branch
<superm1> so you commit your changes, and then bzrupdate on pegasus and the seeds are ready
<Daviey> okay
<superm1> last time i touched it was when mythbuntu was feisty based
<superm1> so its gotta be bumped to gutsy
<Daviey> okay.. i've cp'd /feisty to /gutsy
<Daviey> so i need to go through all the files and change settings to gutsy stuff first?
<superm1> well at least download the gutsy ubuntu-meta source and compare how it's done, if there are any relevant changes
<superm1> i provided a preinst and postinst
<superm1> that start doing some stuff from mythbuntu_install.sh
<superm1> but there is going to be a few things missing yet
<superm1> also, any config files that end up being shipped by cat > file << eof need to be made into real files
<superm1> which i started to do
<Daviey> Where can i find ubuntu-meta?
<Daviey> It isn't in the repo?
<superm1> apt-get source ubuntu-meta
<superm1> Get:2 http://mirror.cs.umn.edu gutsy/main ubuntu-meta 1.48 (tar) [22.7kB] 
<Daviey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/source/ubuntu-meta
<Daviey> i was looking for binary packages, doh
<Daviey> Hmm.. has the structure changed significantly?
<Daviey> http://pastebin.ca/raw/590284
<superm1> well mythbuntu seeds don't need all that
<superm1> we don't have a desktop, minimal, mobile, or standard target
<superm1> just live and standalone
<Daviey> so i can just rm them?
<superm1> should be able to
<Daviey> superm1: is the file 'supported' used?
<superm1> Daviey, i'm not sure - i think so
<superm1> for the might be easier to leave it out though and only add if it ends up necessary
<Daviey> okay, i'm trying to use a diff and merge tool; but they seem radically different
<superm1> well the big investments are in debian/ configuration/ and bin/
<superm1> perhaps kubuntu-meta might make a better seed base - you can look at that as an option too
<Daviey> okay
<Daviey> Gutsy seems to have a structure of a new seed file for each arch'
<Daviey> where as feisty's default had it bundled in one?
<superm1> are you looking at the seeds on the website under that home directory for ubuntu-archive?
<superm1> or in the ubuntu-meta directory
<superm1> because the arch dependent ones are generated
<superm1> by the germination command
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> I'm comparing mythbuntu-meta/seeds/ubuntu-meta-1.49 to .../feisty
<superm1> ah same thing i ran into when i first started
<superm1> look at ubuntu-meta-1.49/update.cfg
<superm1> there is a link in there
<superm1> to where the base seeds are obtained
<Daviey> i saw that, but rm'ed it :)
<Daviey> ahhh.. am i comparing seeds ti output_seeds?
<superm1> output_seeds?
<superm1> um dont know
<rogue780> superm1, can you do me a favor?
<superm1> whats that rogue780 ?
<rogue780> can you go to http://68.55.176.33 and see if you can access my mythweb? I'm trying out .htaccess seeing if I can get it to work
<superm1> works as expected
<superm1> can't get to it
<superm1> and good you have a pw on phpmyadmin too
<rogue780> sweet. thanks
<rogue780> I'm going to image my drive now. bbl
<superm1_> keescook, later on today would you have some time to revu another mythbuntu related theming package?
<keescook> superm1_: I think so -- what's the URL?
<superm1_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5752
<rogue780> superm1_, I just reloaded my system...any idea why my frontend can't connect to the database? everything is correct as far as username, ip address, and password is concerned
<rogue780> nevermind
<keescook> superm1_: commented and +1'd
<superm1> Daviey, making sense of the seeds?
<rxbanit> ChanServ: i am having trouble with mythweb, anyone able to help?
<rxbanit> i am having trouble with mythweb, anyone able to help?
<laga> try #mythtv-users and ask a *real* question
<laga> there are more people in that channel
<laga> i've got to go now, good luck :)
<superm1> bdmurray, are you the one who responded to me on mythtv-users?
<superm1> (the mailing list)
<superm1> me being my mailing list address mario.mailing
<bdmurray> superm1: not that I know of
<superm1> bdmurray, ah you had the same domain (outflux.net) and the other guy was a brian murray too.  so wasn't sure :)
<bdmurray> hunh?  I know who owns outflux.net and there is only 1 brian murray. :)
<superm1> coulda sworn it was an outflux.net address
<superm1> let me double check the archive
<superm1> i could just be crazy :)
<superm1> and apparently i am.  it was interlinx.bc.ca
<superm1> don't know how i mixed those two up
<superm1> and his last name was Murrell
<superm1> wow.  oops :)
<bdmurray> they both have 'X's
<DaveMorris> whats the command to add something to the default start again?
<DaveMorris> found it
<superm1> DaveMorris, next mythtv package and the first mythbuntu meta will represent the change you wanted
<superm1> to disable auto login
<superm1> easily
<superm1> each of them will ship a gdm.conf, with ubuntu-mythtv-frontend having a higher priority one
<superm1> so once ubuntu-mythtv-frontend is removed, the auto login goes away
<superm1> if mythbuntu-standalone is removed, the mythbuntu gdm theme goes away too
<superm1> so mythbuntu control centre can simply add or remove the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package to turn on and off auto login functionality then
<DaveMorris> superm1 please telling me the auto log out is in the ubuntu frontend packages!
<superm1> the autologout - that's still gotta be figured out :)
<DaveMorris> is not even
<DaveMorris> auto login I didn't have a problem with :P
<superm1> ohhh....
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well then i solved the problem you were gonna have
<superm1> yes thats it
<DaveMorris> can we at least make the auto logout mythbuntu only
<superm1> well I know how to solve the autologout problem though
<superm1> the same way mythwelcome is approached
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<superm1> there is a /etc/default/mythtv-session or something like that (don't have it in front of me)
<superm1> with env variables
<superm1> like MYTHWELCOME=yes
<superm1> AUTOLOGOUT can be another one added
<superm1> and such things can just be modified there then
<superm1> i'll add that later on
<superm1> but still this doesn't approach how there are a lot of things control centre would need to change that need root priv.
<superm1> putting 'mythtv' in the wheel group isn't exactly a 'solution' either
<DaveMorris> can you not have restricted admin rights
<DaveMorris> actually
<superm1> well its root or nothing
<superm1> i thought
<DaveMorris> just allow the mythtv user write access to those files
<superm1> well it depends on what stuff was going to be in the control centre
<superm1> i was thinking like a button for restricted manager
<superm1> (which needs root)
<superm1> or nvidia-settings
<superm1> or aticonfig
<superm1> *amdcccle
<superm1> which all need root too
<superm1> the only solution i can see is having it auto login to the regular user's account
<superm1> and then using gksudo as necessary
<superm1> it really is a creative problem
<DaveMorris> how about
<DaveMorris> ssh -X dave@localhost 'sudo nvidia-config'
<superm1> well that assumes X forwarding is enabled
<DaveMorris> whichit is by default
<superm1> and that you know the user account name
<superm1> and that ssh is installed
<DaveMorris> we do know the name, we install it!
<superm1> dont you need to open port 6000 for that to work still though?
<superm1> for X11 to forward
<DaveMorris> nope, it forwards back over the ssh connection
<DaveMorris> although you'll prob wanna setup password less login's and its not the nicest way
<superm1> well if you generate a user specific ssh key
<superm1> but at that point, is it better just to do this all as the user
<superm1> than bother with ssh'ing to localhost
<superm1> and making assumptions
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-27
<kruuli> got everything up and running superm1 :>
<kruuli> dont even need a soundcard when im using my xbox as a frontend :D
<superm1> great kruuli
<kruuli> so np with the usb soundcard then :)
<kruuli> yeah its great
<superm1> did you do it with xbmc?
<kruuli> yeah
<superm1> or add mythtv
<kruuli> python script for xbmc
<superm1> does it have support for comm skip and scheduleing?
<superm1> and stuff?
<kruuli> yeah everything
<kruuli> dont have any of the plugins like video and music and stuff
<kruuli> but xbmc rocks at that so np
<kruuli> xmltv is a pain in the ass
<kruuli> have to add everything by hand
<superm1> wow the comm skip and such too?
<superm1> that's pretty neat then
<kruuli> yeah comm skip and all
<kruuli> it access the mythtv database and backend
<kruuli> i belive
<superm1> could you point me at this python script?
<superm1> i'd be interested to read about it
<kruuli> yeah the xbox is small and quiet so its a sweat setup .. extra + for me when i dont have to use my crapy soundcard and graphics card
<kruuli> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbmcmythtv/
<kruuli> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Xbox_Frontend
<kruuli> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSgjNwvo4HE
<kruuli> hes using a pretty old XBMC .. my mythtv autostarts now when i boot the xbox
<superm1> ah
<superm1> i didn't see any indications that comm skip was active
<kruuli> check the youtube vid :)
<superm1> i did
<superm1> it looked like he just opened the heroes vid
<superm1> but nothing more
<kruuli> you can set .. dont skip always skip and ask
<superm1> well that's pretty awesome
<superm1> does it play in mplayer then (like the rest of xbmc)?
<kruuli> yeah
<superm1> how can mplayer handle the cutlists
<superm1> ?
<superm1> and jump points
<kruuli> dunno :o
<kruuli> dosnt mythtv like flag that in the database?
<superm1> yes
<kruuli> think it picks it from there then
<superm1> but no app is able to use those i thought
<superm1> other than mythtv
<kruuli> seems like xbmcmythtv does :)
<superm1> kruuli, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480821
<superm1> you might want to see if you can help that fellow out
<kruuli> that was a pain .. only problem i encountered
<superm1> i'm guessing he just hasn't opened up mysql?
<kruuli> tbh dont really know how it got fixed
<superm1> and set his master backend appropriately in mythtv-setup
<kruuli> it has to do with the new mysql
<kruuli> changeing password chache or something
<superm1> ick
<kruuli> so you have to go back using old passwords
<kruuli> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1738450&forum_id=436331
<superm1> you might want to leave that info for him
<superm1> and let him know
<superm1> /etc/mythv/mysql.txt
<superm1> has his current password
<kruuli> ah posted
<superm1> i almost want an xbox just to play with this thing
<kruuli> hehe
<superm1> but it wouldnt take any of my HD stuff
<superm1> so wouldnt be worth it in the end
<kruuli> nope thats the thing
<kruuli> only got analog atm
<superm1> as of the build two days ago though:
<superm1> mythbuntu works for HD
<superm1> off the live disk
<superm1> (for me at least)
<kruuli> lol .. thats crazy :)
<superm1> i only tried it with 720p stuff - i anticipate the 1080i would throw it though because turning on bob is a mess
<superm1> unless you turn on prop. drivers
<kruuli> heh
<kruuli> think the script is acting a bit wierd though
<kruuli> if i go into live tv it starts putting everyting in recordings
<kruuli> prolly some setting i got wrong
<superm1> well isn't that normal behavior?
<superm1> just you need to filter it
<superm1> to show or not show live tv recordings
<superm1> DaveMorris, this reminds me - about the pre-entered info for mythtv-setup.  Do you think its feasible to do a basic dump with preset settings on no tuners, and automatically determine a person's ip address, hostname and pass those through sed on the dump and put that all into mysql?
<superm1> so if someone has "no" tuners - they dont need to run mythtv-setup
<superm1> it automatically binds on their ethernet interface then
<superm1> and lets the frontend run
<superm1> then later adding a tuner can be figured out too
<kruuli> superm1 oh ok .. but after a while i get a question "do you want to keep recording 300 min left" and after that i ends the feed
<superm1> so it sounds like your filling up your drive
<superm1> perhaps this can't trigger autoexpire
<superm1> like how normal mythfrontend can
<superm1> so it relies on the backend to do that
<kruuli> yeah .. i see all the stats the backend gives me
<kruuli> oh .. think i know whats wrong
<kruuli> superm1 wheres mythtvs livetv buffer?
<superm1> same place as the recordings area
<kruuli> ah k
<DaveMorris> superm1 that might work
<superm1> the only thing is its a bit messy figuring out the ip address in python
<DaveMorris> but isn't that all you setup on mythtv-setup really, the tunner cards etc
<superm1> well you need to go to the general page
<superm1> or that first info isn't populated right
* DaveMorris hasn't done a mythtv-setup for ages
* superm1 superm1 has done too many :)
<superm1> actually this might be possible to take a step further
<superm1> and move that into the normal mythtv packages
<superm1> to at least prefill that data
<superm1> using the results of 'hostname' and a bunch of ifconfig | cut magic
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<DaveMorris> you could also maybe do some majic based on the tuner card selected
<superm1> after i get mythtv-setup's launch in ubiquity i'll toy with that
<DaveMorris> since they choose the cards during install, and if you know the location (based on locale)
<superm1> the problem is i think at  this point a lot of that will be dependent on keescook's udev magic
<DaveMorris> can't you do it based on the cards they say they have during the installer
<superm1> wasn't sure what to do with that right now.  make the user think they are doing something productive by chosing ;)
<superm1> well the udev stuff keescook was going to do would make symlinks
<superm1> so you would know a pvr 500 is /dev/v4l/pvr500
<superm1> (for ex)
<superm1> so card names could be fully represented when chosen
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<superm1> twokedo's firmware detector needs to get going though too for this to work
<DaveMorris> that your friend?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> he is interning at micron this summer and wanted a summer project
<DaveMorris> you know anything about connecting 3rd party boxes to mythtv?
<superm1> 3rd party as in?
<DaveMorris> sky, ntl
<superm1> can't say i do
<DaveMorris> per per view stuff
<superm1> well for non pay per view stuff
<superm1> its not bad
<DaveMorris> I wanna add sections for them to the manual, for the diff countries etc
<superm1> set up a n IR blaster
<superm1> or serial changer
<DaveMorris> yeah thats it
<superm1> or firewire changer
<keescook> the udev stuff still hasn't gotten very far yet, I'm afraid.
<superm1> keescook, :(
<DaveMorris> you need IR blasters here, but me and Daviey only use freeview stuff
<keescook> the v4l folks haven't been very interested in helping
<superm1> keescook, any idea why?
<keescook> not sure; I figure they are busy with other stuff
<keescook> the real problem is that there is no "unique" information exported really
<keescook> I'm considering just writing a special external handler for it
<superm1> an external utility
<superm1> where would it parse from?
<DaveMorris> hmm, my mythbuntu blog posting is turning up on the mythdora blog feed
<DaveMorris> I've had around 15 referrals from it :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris: It's the wordpress shared tag!  :D
<laga> superm1: you were right. i *am* running into focus issues with mythfrontend running on :0.1
<rogue780> yey! the power's back on
<laga> computer is working much better now, huh?
<rogue780> yeah. for a while there I had the black screen of death. now everything's workin'
<rogue780> afk
<superm1> Daviey, ping
<superm1> laga, hey
<superm1> what happened with focus?
<superm1> DaveMorris, what blog posting?
<laga> superm1: i told you about my plans wrt using my normal computer a s a frontend, right?
<superm1> yea
<laga> superm1: keyboard and mouse is bound to my normal KDE session on :0.0; on :0.1, where mythfrontend resides, i can't use the config menus.
<laga> i think i have found a setting in kde that'll solve that problem, though
<superm1> yup that sounds just like what i had happen to
<superm1> what setting?
<laga> i'll tell you later, i have to run
<superm1> ok
<DaveMorris> superm1: http://davemorris.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/mythbuntu/
<superm1> LVM!!!!???
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> yeah eventually, either a walk through in the manual or in the installer
<laga> why do you need LVM? just use storage groups once 0.21 is released :)
<superm1> exactly
<DaveMorris> but when is .21 gonna be released ;)
* superm1 looks at http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/roadmap and realizes the number of tickets is no longer going down for the 0.21 target
<laga> 100 active tickets? not too bad :P
<superm1> it was at 91 a few days ago though
<superm1> and 94 a few days before that
<laga> darn, projectm is not working for me in mythmusic :(
<DaveMorris> yep esp since some are plugin related
<laga> gotta investigate later
<laga> omg it's working
<laga> almost. :)
* laga is really afk now
<superm1> Daviey, i'm ready with regard to the installer to go alpha 2 publicly as soon as you have the metas ready
* DaveMorris notes all the pressure is on Daviey
<superm1> :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, the final page count for alpha 2 is 15
<superm1> the last page does mythtv-setup
<superm1> *before* you reboot
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<DaveMorris> superm1: you any good with LIRCD?
<DaveMorris> and wanna write that section for the manual?
<superm1> i did author http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty & ""/Install_Lirc_Edgy
<superm1> i've been purposely putting off doing anything lirc related on mythbuntu until I spoke to the ubuntu media centre guys
<DaveMorris> ok, I'll grab all the content from there
<superm1> because they are supposed to change a lot for gutsy
<superm1> DaveMorris, http://d.gardon.free.fr/vase/Capture-1.png
<superm1> that's something up and coming from the umc folks
<DaveMorris> umc?
<superm1>  ubuntu media centre
<DaveMorris> seems good, whats myth-control in the repos about?
<superm1> what repo?
<DaveMorris> ubuntu ones
<superm1> gutsy?
<DaveMorris> feisty
<superm1> apt-cache search myth-control turned up nothing
<DaveMorris> hmmm
<superm1> run: apt-cache policy myth-control
<DaveMorris> I could of sworn I saw it at home
<DaveMorris> I must of been tired and got confused with mythcontrols
<superm1> hopefully - 'cuz i never heard of this :)
<laga> superm1: since the PSU in my main box has just blown up, the mythweb auth backport might take even longer :(
<superm1> laga, it works in trunk though right?
<laga> superm1: except for that error message when purging :(
<laga> i never figured that one out
<laga> i'll get a replacement PSU on friday, i think
<kruuli> any good guides on xmltv and grabbers?
<kruuli> cant get the freakin thing to work
<laga> what's your problem?
<laga> oh, ask in #mythtv-users
<laga> there are more people
<kruuli> will do
<superm1> laga, is everything else working on -fixes
<superm1> just the purge?
<laga> superm1: nothing is working on -fixes yet :(
<laga> i was gonna fix the purge on -trunk first, but that was time-consuming as usual. i didn't get very far :(
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> possible easy fix laga...
<superm1> do you "set +e"
<superm1> or set -e
<superm1> in the file?
<Daviey> superm1: pong
<superm1> Daviey, hey
<superm1> making progress on metas?
<Daviey> sorta
<superm1> i'm about ready on the installer
<Daviey> I know, i read...
<superm1> i have one or two more minor things to take care of
<Daviey> :(
<superm1> and tribe-2 (ubuntu) is coming out this week or next week afaik
<superm1> wanted to try to be ready at the same time as them
<Daviey> freeze went on yesterday aiui
<Daviey> fair nuff; i'll defiently have the seeds out tommorow :)
<superm1> awesome
* Daviey notes there is little/none documentation on this process
<superm1> from what it looks like, most of it is listing packages in those seeds that you need?
<superm1> and germination handles the rest
<superm1> but that is probably a very simplified explanation
<Daviey> yes :)
<superm1> well Daviey if you have any questions about it that you think i can help, ask away and i'll try :)
<Daviey> will do.. thanks
<kruuli> might aswell post it here also :) http://tv.swedb.se/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,61/func,view/id,1930/catid,3/ <-- help!
<superm1> kruuli, looks like that grabber is broken
<kruuli> you think?
<superm1> that's what i read
<kruuli> hum ok
<kruuli> im more on the line that i did something wrong when installing it or havent configured it the right way or something
<superm1> well that grabber, where did you get it
<superm1> that its sitting in /usr/local/bin
<superm1> instead of /usr/bin
<kruuli> from tv.swedb.se
<kruuli> it should be in /usr/bin?
<kruuli> yeah your on to something there
<kruuli> think it depends on what user you are on when installing the graber and what user you were on when installing mythtv
<superm1> well its all about how you installed the grabber
<kruuli> could it be that the grabber uses root and mythtv uses my personal login?
<superm1> is it installed with the 'xmltv' package?
<kruuli> yes
<superm1> and then how does it work?
<superm1> does it need to find the grabber next?
<superm1> and download it from within xmltv?
<kruuli> http://g-ding.tv/?q=node/872
<kruuli> think thats the solution to my problems
<kruuli> will try it right away
<superm1> keescook, nixternal ack'ed that revu as well today (after advised change from TheMuso).  would you be able to give it one more once over and upload?  To answer your previous question, SVGs aren't available since its all modified from that existing GTK theme blueheart
<DaveMorris> evening all
<DaveMorris> brb
<superm1> hey DaveMorris
<keescook> superm1: I'm presently swamped -- perhaps later in the week after tribe2 releases?
<superm1> keescook, sure.  no rush at this point since its just a gtk theme :)
<superm1> keescook, with how things are going is tribe 2 on schedule?
<superm1> i saw some bug reports re apport and the partitioner being big
<keescook> yeah, looks on schedule, but tons of last-minute fixes/updates.
<DaveMorris> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<kruuli> keescook game developer?
<superm1> DaveMorris, you should look in the topic
<superm1> its there too
<superm1> :)
<keescook> kruuli: hm?
<kruuli> superm1 the guide says i should move the file videosource.xmltv .. but after a search of my system if finds no such file :/ any idea where it can be?
<kruuli> keescook isnt tribes a game? :D
<superm1> kruuli, tribe 2 is the ubuntu alpha 2 :)
<kruuli> haha
<keescook> kruuli: ah, "tribes" is, yes.  alpha-releases for ubuntu gutsy are called "tribe".  :)
<kruuli> got it! :D
<keescook> hehe
<superm1> kruuli, off hand no
<kruuli> kk
<DaveMorris> superm1: oh well
<DaveMorris> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveMorris> superm1: ^^
<superm1> we can get Seveas to add us
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-28
<superm1> to that
<Daviey> superm1: anybody can make a factoid
<Daviey> just needs approval from ubuntu-ops
<superm1> oh so it doesn't even need to be Seveas?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> IIRC you just need to type: ub0tu: mythbuntu is xyz
<Daviey> (chang the nick back) :)
<superm1> okay i msged it to ubotu
<superm1> we'll see if she learns it
<Daviey> did he say, i'll remember that?
<superm1> she said she'll as #ubuntu-ops
<superm1> to ack it
<Daviey> 15:35 < ubotu> In ubotu, superm1 said: mythbuntu is An Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV box.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<kruuli> yay \o/ its fucking working!
<Daviey> superm1: approved!
<superm1> 15:35.... how are you 2 hours behind me Daviey ?
<Daviey> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superm1> !mythbuntu
<superm1> its 17:35 on my clock
<Daviey> superm1: I'm working from a warped timezone
<superm1> ah that makes sense
<superm1> to get more time to finish the metas before tomorrow :)
<Daviey> yep!
<Daviey> That's california time
<superm1> good idea
<Daviey> Ah.. seems ubotu is broken :(
<superm1> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<superm1> there we go
<Daviey> !mythbuntu
<Daviey> too fast
<Daviey> seems there is a bug with the caps.. :SX
<Daviey> ie:
<Daviey> !Mythbuntu
<ubotu> mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Daviey> but they couldn't add it with a caps for some reason.. odd
<Daviey> !Mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Daviey> ^ Cap :)
<superm1> Daviey, who are you talking to about that?
<Daviey>  #ubuntu-ops
<superm1> your not in it according to whois though?
<Daviey> you're whois is borked
<Daviey> if i whois myself it shows
<superm1> weird
<Daviey> channels : #mythtv-users #ubuntu-kernel ##kernel #ubuntu-fridge #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-mythtv #ubuntu-uk
<superm1> * [Daviey]  (i=daviey@ubuntu/member/daviey): Dave Walker
<superm1> * [Daviey]  #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> works on myself though
<superm1> * [superm1]  (i=malimonc@ubuntu/member/superm1): Mario Limonciello
<superm1> * [superm1]  #ubuntu-chicago #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> is that the same thing you see?
<Daviey> Ahh. It is only show the channels we share existance in
<Daviey> superm1: you = channels : #ubuntu-chicago #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-mythtv
<Daviey> I must have switched on hiding or something
<superm1> no that can't be it
<superm1> because look at this
<superm1> * [rogue780]  (n=rogue780@c-68-55-176-33.hsd1.md.comcast.net): shawn haggard
<superm1> * [rogue780]  #dovecot #qmail #postfix #mysql #skyos #gimp ##php ##c++ #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-mythtv #ubuntu
<superm1> oh
<Daviey> I think there is a account option to hide you
<superm1> you swtiched on hiding
<superm1> not me
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> Didn't actually know it did that.. how odd
<superm1> don't see such an option for xchat
<superm1> irssi must have it though then huh
<Daviey> naa it's a /msg nickserv option
<Daviey> try whoising me now
<superm1> same thing
<kruuli> just wanna say thank you guys for helping me with this .. know ive been a pain in the ass sometimes but now my htpc is up and running and everything is working :D
<superm1> glad everything is working kruuli :)
<kruuli> thanks mate!
<kruuli> but ive got to say
<kruuli> if someone asks me if they should install a linux htpc and they never even touched linux befor ..ill say NO!
<kruuli> :p
<superm1> well kruuli the goal of mythbuntu here in the end will be so that people who aren't very experienced can set a machine up
<kruuli> yeah i think it will be great :)
<superm1> so if you can compile a list of things you ran into that need to be fixed, it can definitely help the process
<kruuli> bc now when i got it running it rocks! love the mythweb!
<kruuli> i will do that!
<superm1> or things that documentation is non existant
<superm1> or needs updating
<superm1> anything like that
<kruuli> yeah ill sit down tomorrow and go thru it
<superm1> those of us using these things and working on them on a day to day basis don't catch such things
<superm1> awesome
<kruuli> btw .. did you ever get to test you new shine nvidia stuff?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> and it works on the tv's i've tried with
<kruuli> hehe can understand that .. didnt know what sudo was when i started :
<superm1> but my friend said it drove his monitor to way to high of a resolution
<kruuli> great!
<superm1> so i'll have to see what the input is after next alpha
<kruuli> did you say "whine"?
<kruuli> ^^
<superm1> i did?
<kruuli> nah .. meant to your friend who were complaining about the res :>
<kruuli> if that was your answer
<superm1> haha.
<superm1> i told him that i'll think about it
<kruuli> hehe
<kruuli> found out some stuff about xbmcmythtv btw
<kruuli> it sucks at Live Tv
<kruuli> not even working atm
<kruuli> how fast is the channel changing on a mythfrontend?
<superm1> depends on the tuner
<kruuli> any experince with the pvr 150?
<kruuli> cuz in xbmcmythtv it takes like 10-15 sec to start it
<Daviey> Takes me around 5 secs to change livetc channel
<kruuli> ah k
<kruuli> and xbmc prolly takes 5 sec to cache the file
<superm1> when i tune an analogue station, it takes 1-2 seconds
<superm1> for digital stations if its on the same mplex, its <1 second
<superm1> if its a different mplex, its 8>time>5 seconds
<Daviey> same multiplex still takes me 5-7 secs
<superm1> but i never notice any of the times though
<superm1> because i dont watch live :)
<Daviey> me neither
<Daviey> but the misses watches music channels on livetv
<rogue780> superm1, what's that?
<Daviey> sometimes i'll put livetv on for the daughters cartoons
<superm1> rogue780, you were used as an example
<superm1> dont worry :)
<rogue780> 'tis ok. I'm used to being used ;)
* Daviey likes to see an exaple made of rogue780 
<Daviey> hopefullt others will learn not to be naughty
<Daviey> :)
<rogue780> good news everyone...I defeated someone at supreme commander
<rogue780> 'twas quite a battle...but in the end he who held the largest gun won
<superm1> keescook, don't worry about the gtk theme later this week, i got themuso to re-ack and upload it
<rogue780> is there a way to have myth reenter previously recorded shows into the database when the database was lost and all you have is the drive that stores videos?
<superm1> rogue780, yes
<superm1> but its not fun
<superm1> there is a script in the contrib directory (/usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib i think)
<Daviey> yeah, you'll need to manually type the name etc of the shows
<superm1> imo its not worth it
<superm1> watch what you need through mythvideo
<Daviey> unless you can grab a backlisting from somebody
<superm1> and then delete it
<rogue780> seems to me, now call me crazy, that as myth records and deletes it should maintain a file...like /videos/.showmetadata that can be read in the event of a crash
<superm1> rogue780, which packages are you using?
<superm1> feisty?
<superm1> there are database backups made
<rogue780> I seem to mess up my server a lot...I should know better, but I just can't help myself from messin' with stuff
<superm1> automatically
<rogue780> superm1, right....is there a way to define where the backups are stored?
<superm1> atm they go to /var/backups i think
<superm1> dont remember off hand
<superm1> its somewhere in /var
<superm1> and yes that can be customized
<Daviey> rogue780: you can export an sql file for each recording.. that could be made to be a cron job with some hacking.  Then it would store a .sql file for each recoridng
<superm1> but if you have a DB backup, you can just restore that
<superm1> and hopefully get a lot of them back
<rogue780> that would be cool if I could customize it...'cause it's useless as ::random noun:: on a ::other random noun:: if it's on the same drive that dies
<superm1> easily
<rogue780> I used to have a cron job that backed up the entire mythconverg database...but I lost it
<Daviey> rogue780: myth.rebuilddatabase.pl
* superm1 adjusts the picture he has in his head for how mythbuntu control centre will work to include this functionality
<rogue780> superm1, how'd you get a list of all the channels I'm in?
<Daviey>  /whois $NICK
<rogue780> sweetness
<rogue780> well I think I'm gonna buy a new car
<superm1> DaveMorris, i told you that mythtv-setup is moved to before reboot right
<superm1> so the docs could reflect that
<rogue780> my clutch just died...and so I'm gonna fix it and get a new (used) one before more things start breaking :)
<kruuli> english word for a tv picture jumping all over the place?
<kruuli> choppy picture?
<rogue780> garbled
<kruuli> thanks
<rogue780> I would go with garbled
<superm1> rogue780, can you get pms?
<Daviey> normally only females can AIUI
<superm1> haha Daviey very funny
<rogue780> lol
<keescook> superm1: sweet, thanks
<DaveMorris> superm1: yep
<superm1> DaveMorris, I can get you more screen caps showing that if you need them later tonight
<superm1> so you dont have to download the ISO
<superm1> to make them
<DaveMorris> nah, not yet
<superm1> ok
<DaveMorris> I'll get all the drafts sorted 1st
<superm1> k.  i've got some finishing touches re: vnc to make sure the passwords are sane length, and then toy with the prefilling the database and i'm done with everything planned on alpha 2
<tyrus40be> Can anyone help a linux-newby? I've installed Ubuntu 7.04, done a update, made a LinuxMCE CD from the iso, downloaded and run the mce-installer. I didn't see any CD-access and the 'instell Linux MCE'-icon doesn't do much except asking my password!
<tyrus40be> Can anyone help a linux-newby? I've installed Ubuntu 7.04, done a update, made a LinuxMCE CD from the iso, downloaded and run the mce-installer. I didn't see any CD-access and the 'instell Linux MCE'-icon doesn't do much except asking my password!
<DaveMorris> oh well
<laga> this is the right channel to ask stuff about linuxmce, huh?
<DaveMorris> yep
<anodesni> HI
<DaveMorris> hi
<anodesni> My xdtv recordings don't have sound
<anodesni> I guess xdtv can't find my tv-sound source
<anodesni> Does anyone know how to solve it
<DaveMorris> xdtv, whats that?
<anodesni> that's a tv application
<anodesni> to watch and record tv
<DaveMorris> ok, and your trying to play them back with mythtv?
<anodesni> no
<anodesni> I thougth you guys know how to solve this problem
<anodesni> And the #ubuntu  channel is too busy
<DaveMorris> I personally don't, I've never used the software
<DaveMorris> is there a ubuntu-mce channel?
<DaveMorris> !mce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveMorris> !ubuntu-mce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-mce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anodesni> I don't know, I see
<anodesni> ok
<DaveMorris> !umc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superm1> DaveMorris, okay fyi: root mysql password stuff is added now, vnc password length is restricted to 6+ characters
<anodesni> there is no ubuntu mce channel
<laga> anodesni: then talk to the ubuntu MCE guys
<laga> oh
<laga> you are not using ubuntu mce, right? hm
<anodesni> I said, there is NO ubuntu mce channel
<laga> anodesni: there are other means of contacting them.
<anodesni> I know
<anodesni> actually I just want to record some tv
<anodesni> I don't know how to do it
<anodesni> and mythtv is just overkill for me
<Obeah> Is there an  alternative to Zap2it?
<superm1> Obeah, not at this poitn
<superm1> the mythtv devs are stilll working that out
<rogue780> I love vnc over 10 miles
<laga> rogue780: miles?
<DaveMorris> 1 mile = ~2.2km
<laga> my traffic gets routed through berlin first, and that's like the other end of germany
<laga> DaveMorris: ORLY? :)
<rogue780> 1mi = 5280ft ;)
<rogue780> I think
<DaveMorris> so, 1.6km
<DaveMorris> *sorry
<superm1_> imbrandon, are you here?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> sorry i'll get back to your email to
<imbrandon> been hela busy
<superm1_> sounds like it, haven't seen you around irc in ages :)
<imbrandon> hehe i'm always on
<imbrandon> about 12 hours a day but i rarely talk
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1_> well while we have you, did you ever get the multiple aliases sorted out?
<superm1_> so we can have mock mailing lists via mythbuntu.org
<imbrandon> ahh i totaly forgot aobut it honestly
<imbrandon> i'll get on that today
<imbrandon> its my "friday" at work and i'm off in 30 minutes so i'll have time
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1_> awesome
<superm1> laga I looked closer to the templates yesterday, i don't know why I didn't even think of the possibility of there being code for a user AND a password.  silly me  - now i'll have to add a user to the gui too)
<laga> heh :)
<DaveMorris> superm1: http://pastebin.ca/593817
<Daviey> bah.. AIUI that would mean it would require irexec rather than using the hooks mythfrontend provides
<DaveMorris> irexec?
<Daviey> I mean simulating keypresses using the remote rather than using the events mythFE exposes
* DaveMorris still confused
<DaveMorris> \me uses and ATI RW2 though
<Daviey> i think i've confused myself now :S
<DaveMorris> I'll try it over the weekend
<superm1> DaveMorris, so i'm confused now
<superm1> DaveMorris, they want a lirc configuration plugin?
<DaveMorris> no I was asking about one, and mythcontrol might be able to do it they said, if not it can prob be easily added to it
<superm1> OpenMedia has a web based remote
<superm1> that they wrote
<superm1> and were going to contribute
<superm1> mythcontorls can likely do as said though
<superm1> *mythcontrols
<superm1> we'll have to talk about mythbuntu plans for lirc for alpha 3 as soon as alpha 2 is announced
* superm1 points a laser pointer as Daviey 
<DaveMorris> webbased remote?  that configuring it?  #
<superm1> to control from a web browser
<superm1> say on a mobile phone
<superm1> or a laptop
<DaveMorris> hmmm
* superm1 has to run.  Be back in 3.5 hours
<DaveMorris> so I connect over gprs on my mobile, up to the net and back down again
<DaveMorris> sounds expensive
<Daviey> superm1: where are the 'devscripts' for the meta's?
<Daviey> Doh!
* rogue780 spilled coke on his laptop last night, and now the speakers are popping
<imbrandon> http://digg.com/linux_unix/NATIVE_Google_Desktop_for_Ubuntu_with_Debs_and_Screenshot
<imbrandon> digg my story please
* imbrandon stops spamming
<rogue780> dugg it
<Daviey> imbrandon: dugg :)
<kruuli> elo
<kruuli> any tip to reduce flickering
<Daviey> what sort of flickering?
<kruuli> well the picture is in 2 layers sometime
<kruuli> distorted
<kruuli> and very jumpy
<Daviey> I'm not certain what you mean; but maybe de-interlacing might help
<kruuli> i should add that as a filter?
<Daviey> yeah
<kruuli> thanks daviey
<Daviey> what processor does our fe have?
<Daviey> does *your fe..
<kruuli> ive got the EPIA-M card
<kruuli> VIA C3/ VIA Eden EBGA processor
<kruuli> 933mhz
<Daviey> I think you want to use 'Bob' then
<rogue780> kruuli, what kind of output are you using?
<kruuli> none
<kruuli> streaming to my xbox
<rogue780> oh
<kruuli> using xbmcmythtv
<Daviey> oh, that changes everything then :)
<kruuli> it does? :o
<kruuli> ^^
<Daviey> I thought this was problems on a myth based system
<Daviey> I know nothing about xbmcmythtv
<kruuli> its a mythbased problem
<Daviey> One thing i would expect is the hardware is limiting you.  It's only a dinky processor
<kruuli> my recordings are not working
<kruuli> the cpu got a workload for like 10% when recording
<Daviey> when you're watching a programme; try 'top' to see what the usage is
<kruuli> im talking about recordings :)
<Daviey> (on the xbox frontend)
<rogue780> kruuli, can you view the recordings on another system? and is it HD or SD?
<kruuli> not hd
<kruuli> im recording them on my pc .. streams thru the network to my xmbcmythtv
<Daviey> VIA Backend ---> XBox Frontend - right?
<kruuli> yeah
<kruuli> and im not talking live tv
<kruuli> only rec
<Daviey> See what the 'top' is when watching..
<rogue780> then the xb should be able to handle the video as far as processor is concerned
<kruuli> i wasnt watching anything when this was recorded
<Daviey> worth ruling out first imo
<kruuli> its the recording it self thats broken
<Daviey> So on your VIA system, it also looks naff?
<kruuli> yes
<rogue780> kruuli, what kind of input cards are you using? and are they correct as far as PAL/NTSC is concerned?
<kruuli> rogue780 using the pvr 150 thats it and everything is set to PAL
<Daviey> good signal?
<kruuli> yes
<rogue780> is the frequency setting in mythtv-setup right?
<kruuli> using a gold layer Supra cable
<kruuli> yes the picture is as good as it gets when using a analog source
<rogue780> can you try the cards in a different system?
<kruuli> its more interlacing on specific channels .. on some there are none
<kruuli> rogue780 yeah can try the 150 on this computer
<rogue780> have you tried turning on deinterlace? or trying a different interlace scheme?
<kruuli> but do you think the card itself is broken?
<kruuli> no i have not
<kruuli> will try that now
<kruuli> added de-interlacing to the videofilter option in mythweb
<kruuli> all i need to do to try it?
<kruuli> the workload is below 5% when recording
<rogue780> try that. also if that doesn't work then in the setup menu of mythtv on your frontend under the tv playback options there is also a deinterlace option
<kruuli> ok
<rogue780> not sure if it is there with xbmcmythtv, but it should be
<kruuli> xbmcmythtv is just a mplayer with the information that the backend gives out
<rogue780> ah
<rogue780> well see if that deinterlace option in mythweb helps
<kruuli> it takes the info from the mysql db and grabber thats it .. uses SMB to stream the file
<kruuli> yeah recording as we speak :D
<rogue780> 'cause that's probably the problem..you're playing interlaced video on a progressive scan display
<kruuli> hum ok
<kruuli> why is it using interlaced?
<rogue780> television signals are interlaced, and normal televisions interpret interlaced signals...it used to be more efficient back in the day. as technology progressed the standard was not updated for SDTV
<kruuli> ah ok
<rogue780> so the signal is sent as two signals (AFAIK) and the tv puts it back together with the CRT
<kruuli> so normaly my tv takes care of the "problem" on the fly :>
<rogue780> right
<kruuli> but my tv supports both standards .. should it not adjust?
<rogue780> what kind of input are you using into the tv?
<kruuli> xbox
<kruuli> scart
<kruuli> ah but the problem is the 150 card right? its recording in progressive on a interlaced signal?
<laga> no.
<rogue780> right. scart signals aren't normally interlaced...so the tv doesn't know it's interlaced
<laga> rogue780: scart signals are normally interlaced.
<laga> it's just composite/s-vhs/RGB.
<rogue780> laga, really? I thought they were progressive
<rogue780> my bad.
<laga> the problem would be the tv-out encoder in the xbox, IMHO
<laga> the tv-out encoder takes a progressive signal and outputs an interlaced one. if they timing/fields of the input video don't exactly match what the tv-out encoder is going to output, you will get artefacts
<laga> s/they/the/
<laga> at least that's how i understand it :)
<kruuli> laga i can RW my chip between NTSC and PAL
<kruuli> wich one is to prefer?
<kruuli> my tv supports both aswell
<kruuli> chip on the xbox that is
<laga> always get as close as possible to the input signal
<laga> eg your recordings
<kruuli> PAL it is then
<kruuli> update
<kruuli> de-interlacing filter made it alot better
<Daviey> woooo
<kruuli> but im still experincing some artifacts
<kruuli> its worse during the commercials for some reason
<kruuli> should i try
<kruuli> settings-> tv -> playback enable deinterlace and select kernel-deinterlacer
<kruuli> that?
<kruuli> think my system will be up for it? the workload is about 8% when recording and watching
<kruuli> hum wait a minute
<kruuli> thats a setting in the mythtv frontend right?
<kruuli> im not even using that :o
<superm1> Daviey, devscripts for metas?
<kruuli> ive yet to come up with a good way to search my hd for files in ubuntu .. any sugestions?
<kruuli> *suggestions
<superm1> kruuli, beagle, strigi, or google desktop
<kruuli> thanks again superm1 .. gonna try google dekstop i belive .. thought about installing it on my win pc before :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-29
<kruuli> superm1 solved it :)
<superm1> solved what?
<kruuli> the picture interlacing
<kruuli> overlaying and flickering
<kruuli> it was the teletext option enabled
<superm1> oh
<superm1> i've heard that to cause issues for people
<kruuli> disabled it and got a perfect picture :)
<kruuli> yeah
<laga> ah, you're not using a full PAL/NTSC capture resolution?
<kruuli> laga dunno? :p got analog cable with the pvr 150 card
<laga> kruuli: PAL or NTSC?
<kruuli> superm1 havent done that noobguide today .. got stuck with this .. promise ill do it later this weekend
<kruuli> laga pal
<laga> use 720x576 in your recording profile then.. AFAIK, teletext will break otherwise
<laga> dunno if it'd fix your issue, though
<laga> just making uneducated guesses :)
<superm1> dude we're on wikipedia!
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbuntu
<superm1> haha
<laga> nice
<superm1> Daviey, any news today before you run off to bed the next hour or two?
<Daviey> Ahh superm1, you return!
<superm1> Daviey, i've been here the last 3 hours :)
<superm1> i pinged you before
<Daviey> So you have... :/
<superm1> er at least said your name to responding to your question
<Daviey> right erm
<Daviey> Where can i find the dev scripts?
<superm1> which devscripts?
<Daviey> exactly
<superm1> better answer: what are they for?
<Daviey> ./update
<superm1> you need germinate
<superm1> thats it
<superm1> i thougth
<Daviey> if ! which dch >/dev/null; then echo >&2 "please install devscripts"
<superm1> oh
<superm1> apt-get instal devscripts
<superm1> apt-get install devscripts
<superm1> how have you been writing changelogs without those!?
<laga> <3 dch
<Daviey> erm, manully
<superm1> yuck
<superm1> dch ftw
<Daviey> didn't know there was a tool :s
<Daviey> always wondered how/why people where so accurate with the seconds
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> and how did you sign packages?
<laga> dch -v
<superm1> without debsign?
<superm1> you'll likely need to commit your changes for the seeds before running update though (unless you changed it to a local server for now)
<Daviey> Right; i've got tommorow afternoon off work... so now i have all the tools; i'll finish it tommorow :)
<superm1> great
<superm1> ideally i'd like to announce alpha 2 monday
<Daviey> reckon it's ready for a big announcement?
<superm1> so by tomorrow night have things ready to go
<superm1> test as much as possible this weekend
<superm1> and then mirror sunday
<superm1> get a torrent of it made
<superm1> and announce monday morning
<Daviey> yep, but shall we keep it a low key anouncment
<Daviey> ?
<superm1> i'm fairly confident on the installer
<superm1> its come a long way
<Daviey> yeah, it's great... I tried it the other day
<Daviey> good work
<superm1> thx :)
<superm1> and after alpha 2 is announced, we need to speak lirc and mythbuntu control centre stuff
<superm1> and get a timeline put on them
<superm1> i've only got one-three more pieces I want to see in the installer post alpha 2 at this point
<Daviey> I was thinking; would it be worth looking at gnome-control-centre
<superm1> either that or even the new compiz control center
<superm1> have you tried it yet?
<Daviey> nope
<superm1> its come a long way, and has a very gnome control center feel
<superm1> but with settings integrated very well
<Daviey> hopefully it's dynamic modules that load at runtime
<Daviey> that would be awesome!!
<superm1> dont know how it works, but its slick either way.  likely better then a first run pygtk app
<superm1> Daviey, i'm gonna run home in a few min, anything else before i take off?
<Daviey> should be it
<superm1> alrighty, cya then
<Daviey> drive safe..
<superm1> keescook, is it allowed to use sed to modify a configuration file in a postinst if you ask the user before you do it?
<superm1> (and) record their choice so you can run the reverse on it when you are done?
<keescook> superm1: I'm not sure -- I would imagine so since you asked.
<superm1> perhaps i better poke in #debian-mentors before I add this then
<kruuli> nn!
<keescook> wouldn't hurt.  :)
<superm1> keescook, for future reference, they said its alright as long as its asked.  don't revert it though when postrm'ing
<superm1> well actually i poked a little closer.  its not valid still
<superm1> the only way your allowed to modify conf files
<superm1> is via binaries shipped with the ther package
<superm1> the other package's postinst
<luckyone> I am trying to get the mythbuntu cd to boot on my pc with no success
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1_]  by ChanServ
<jason__> hello all, i got a
<jason__> *question
<jason__> i recently got a new geforce 6200 to help run hd content smoother on my myth system, and the cpu is still under heavy load and can sometimes cause choppy playback
<jason__> ive been looking around for tips to get mythtv to use my video card and improve performance, but i still have problems.
<jason__> ive got a amd athlon 2500+ with a gig of ram.  the cpu while watching recorded (non-transcoded) tv is usually around 60-80%, while watching live tv, or recording and playing back tv at the same time, my cpu usage is 80-100%
<superm1> jason__, you saw my responses before i lost my connection right?
<anodesni> Hi
<anodesni> I have a xdtv question
<anodesni> when I record with xdtv
<anodesni> the record audio source at 'volume control manager' in ubuntu is set to line in recording
<anodesni> but my audio source for the tv is cd recording
<anodesni> so my recordings don't have sound
<laga> what's your question?
<anodesni> unless I manually set the switch 'CD recording' on at the volume control manager
<anodesni> so how can I prevend xdtv from switching the audio recording source to line in recording?
<laga> do you realize that this channel is about a PVR software called "MythTV"? you'd better talk to the xdtv developers or support groups
<anodesni> yes I now
<anodesni> but xdtv doesn't have a IRC channel
<anodesni> and i've tried on forums, but they don't respond
<anodesni> How is the audio source for recordings handled in mythtv?
<laga> you set it up yourself in the mixer
<anodesni> and the mixer is part of mythtv?
<laga> no, it's part of the system. think alsamixer or kmix
<anodesni> So mythtv doesn't select the audio source for you?
<laga> no. you have to select the audio source manually
<anodesni> ok
<laga> maybe you can modify the code of xdtv
<anodesni> I'm not a programmer
<anodesni> Maybe I just install Mythtv
<laga> does xdtv indeed reset the capture source or does your setting just not presist across reboots?
<laga> you don't have to be a programmer, maybe it's just a simple setting in the source code
<anodesni> no, xdtv sets the capture source to line in
<anodesni> whenever you start a recording
<laga> hm
<laga> i wonder if you could fix that in alsamixer -V capture, but i doubt it
<laga> i'm not terribly familiar with audio capturing on linux
<laga> my TV cards just give me a MPEG2 stream :)
<anodesni> well there is a workaround
<anodesni> I can put a jack plug in my audio out of my tv card to my line in of my sound card
<anodesni> But the quality sucks
<anodesni> Well, I gotta go, thanks anyway
<laga> good luck :)
<DaveMorris> laga: he was here yesterday as well, but he had no sound then
<laga> he's still wasting his time in here, IMHO
<Daviey> superm1: ping-a-ding
<superm1> morning Daviey
<Daviey> oh goody; you're here
<kruuli> good afternoon Daviey and superm1
<superm1> mornin keescook
<superm1> mornin kruuli
<kruuli> i have yet another question! (iknow it never ends!) .. lets say i wanna extract files to a destination only root can extract to .. if i use steam roller it only says i dont have permission how do i solve that?
<kruuli> i know the command gksudo nautilus that gives me a root window .. but seems like there should be a more simple solution
<Daviey> hey kruuli
<Daviey> GUI means i think that's the only way
<Daviey> Are you using gnome?
<kruuli> yeah gnome
<kruuli> what do you mean by "GUI means"?
<kruuli> graphical user interface? :>
<Daviey> sorry, i mean.. if you want to use a GUI then you're pretty stuck with needing gksudo to gain root privs
<Daviey> what you can do tho is use a nautilus 'script'
<Daviey> that could automate it somewhat
<keescook> mornin'  :)
<kruuli> Daviey ah ok .. well its not that big of a deal thanks :)
<kruuli> mornin keescook
* Daviey needs to dash.. be back in 2hrs
<anodesni> .
<EcHeLoN> Hi, I would like to install  a combined mythtv frontend/backend and use the machine as regular desktop. Do you think my PC meets the system requirements? My specs are: AMD AthlonXP 2000+, 512mb DDR, Geforce 5500 128mb, 80gb harddrive and tv card: pctv stereo from pinnacle. It doesn't have a hardware mpeg2 decoder.
<EcHeLoN> Nobody help me?
<tgm4883> what do you plan to view HD or SD
<EcHeLoN> SD
<tgm4883> You should be fine
<EcHeLoN> ok tnx
<tgm4883> anyone use dreamweaver?
<EcHeLoN> I have a remote control for my tv card. Can I use it with mythtv? It is a rf remote
<tgm4883> What remote?
<EcHeLoN> euhh
<EcHeLoN> it's from Medion
<tgm4883> any numbers on it?
<EcHeLoN> well
<EcHeLoN> Medion: RF remote control
<kruuli> tgm4883 yeah some
<EcHeLoN> p/n: 20016398
<EcHeLoN> FCC ID: B4S20016398
<EcHeLoN> CE 05
<EcHeLoN> it's a RC from X10
<tgm4883> kruuli, do you happen to know how to fix this http://test.weilandhomes.com/homesforsale/sunnysideridge/flicker/index.html
<tgm4883> EcHeLoN, it looks like it will work, but I can't read the page cause it's in german
<EcHeLoN> ok tnx
<tgm4883> EcHeLoN, looks like the atiusb module
<tgm4883> are you following the community guide?
<EcHeLoN> should I download that module
<kruuli> your using tables for those pictures?
<tgm4883> no, are you following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<tgm4883> kruuli, yea
<tgm4883> is that bad
<kruuli> no
<EcHeLoN> Ok thanks for your help
<kruuli> any stylesheets involved?
<tgm4883> EcHeLon, Hope your using this guide for your install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883> yea
<EcHeLoN> ok
<tgm4883> yea 1 css
<tgm4883> I fixed the bottom part of the problem, but the top row is still like that.
<tgm4883> Is there a better way to do my desired effect than using a table?  I just wanted 3 colums
<kruuli> hard to say by just looking at it .. what happens if you try to move it down?
<tgm4883> Nothing happens, i have tried moving it down a few times, both the table, and the contents of each columns (In the first row)
<tgm4883> I haven't tried making an empty first row though
<kruuli> are you doing that in the code or in the design tab of DW?
<tgm4883> design tab
<tgm4883> If I could code it i'd be using gedit :)
<kruuli>  <td height="746" valign="top">
<tgm4883> If it matters there is also a locked page template that each page uses and 1 editable area
<tgm4883> use that?
<kruuli> you are using that
<kruuli> set the align in % instead
<kruuli> im no pro but if you do that it should be dynamic and you can try your way until it fits nicley
<kruuli> or you could just put the table in a layer
<kruuli> that whould be the easiest way
<tgm4883> Ok, 1 question
<tgm4883> just realized its a table in a table (did the main template awhile ago)
<tgm4883> so the 746 is for the template table and that should be a percentage?
<kruuli> yeah try that first .. otherwise put it in a layer
<tgm4883> ok, thanks
<Obeah> Is there an alternative to Zap2it?
<superm1> DaveMorris, was that correct metauml_lib?
<superm1> is what you were referring ot
<DaveMorris> latex-metauml is prob a better name
<DaveMorris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/123073
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123073 in Ubuntu "Package "UML for LaTeX/MetaPost"" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> after we announce alpha 2 sure
<superm1> shouldn't be too much trouble
<DaveMorris> which is when?
<superm1> Monday is the plan
<superm1> installer stuff is ready to go, just need the meta finished up from Daviey and we're set
<superm1> DaveMorris, who was it that we needed to host a torrent?
<superm1> or who was it that mentioned the name before, tgm4883 was it you?
<DaveMorris> popey in #ubuntu-uk, get Daviey to ask him
<DaveMorris> I suggest we host the iso's off the site, and just host the md5sum and torrent files on the site
<tgm4883> superm1, i just made the torrent and put it up at work, it was all tracked by linuxtracker.org i think
<superm1> What tracker does popey host them through?
* tgm4883 shrugs
<superm1> if we can host them through the ubuntu trackert wouldn't that be preferable?
<superm1> if that's what popey uses
<tgm4883> that would be preferable
<superm1> tgm4883, will you be around Sunday?
<tgm4883> I dont think I need to make the torrent this time though, it was pretty easy
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> what's required to do so?
<tgm4883> I made it with azaraus, but if you want to do it from the command line there is software preinstalled
<tgm4883> btcompletedir
<tgm4883> do that in terminal, pretty easy from there
<tgm4883> you just need the announce directory
<superm1> as in the announce URL
<superm1> that will be hosting it?
<tgm4883> whoops
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> sec
<superm1> so you need to know ahead of time what the tracker will be before its generated then
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> you should just be able to do it with btcompletedir "announce url" "file to share"
<tgm4883> once you have the url first
<superm1> once its submitted how soon do you jump in for seeding it?
<tgm4883> for like linuxtracker?
<superm1> well once the torrent is submitted, how do the first seeds get started?
<tgm4883> its pretty much as soon as you submit it I think.  on linuxtracker it takes a few minutes to show up on their page, so you may have to wait for it to show up
<tgm4883> either way its pretty quick
<superm1> so you put the files your were going to use in the download location, and then just start start your bt client app?
<superm1> (to be a first seed)
<tgm4883> If you move the torrent files after you create the torrent, when you start your torrent to seed you will have to point it to the right dir
<tgm4883> and if we get the iso first through the website or wherever, we can add seeds pretty quickly
<superm1> okay, what is the diff between btdownloadcurses and btdownloadheadless then?
* tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> i did it all through azarus
<tgm4883> if you have that installed, id use it
<superm1> well i do, but this will all be done on pegasus too
<superm1> which is headless
<tgm4883> heres the quick quide from linuxtorrents
<tgm4883> pegasus?
<superm1> oh, mythbuntu.org
<superm1> its hostname is pegasus
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so mythbuntu.org is also going to be a seed?
<superm1> i was thinking thats the most ideal way to go
<tgm4883> so this is what you want to do
<superm1> cap its bandwidth to say 70mbps up or something?
<superm1> and then add it as a seed
<tgm4883> you only want to create the torrent on 1 machine
<superm1> right
<tgm4883> and then just upload the torrent file and the iso
<tgm4883> oh wait, you knew that, you were asking a different question
<frego_> anyone in here know how to tell what version of knoppmyth my box is?
<superm1> frego_, not so sure, #knoppmyth is probably the best bet
<frego_>  I thought it was an environment variable $knoppmythversion?
<superm1> we do things significantly different
<tgm4883> i would guess that the difference between the btdownloadcurses and btdownloadheadless is that one returns you to the command line and runs in the background
<superm1> in mythbuntu
<superm1> so perhaps the best way is to to the curses version in screen so i can watch stats
<superm1> as i ssh in
<frego_> superm1> ty!
<tgm4883> your guess is as good as mine
<tgm4883> is the iso hosted off the same machine as the torrent will seed?
<superm1> imbrandon, ping.  What do you think is the best way to go about it for the release.  Pegasus being a seed?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> probably just add a .htaccess
<superm1> to the iso directory
<superm1> when we announce
<tgm4883> We have no other mirrors?
<superm1> well someone mirrored it for us before
<tgm4883> true
<superm1> but i dont know who that was
<tgm4883> We should shoot that guy a message
<superm1> if pegasus is helping seed it though, it will work out a lot better i'd think
<tgm4883> I saw it listed on digg, so maybe we can email him through there
<superm1> yea thats a good idea
<tgm4883> i'll look it up
<superm1> could you shoot him a mail and see if he would be able to
<tgm4883> do you remember the mirror?
<superm1> http://mirror.polorix.net/Mythbuntu/mythbuntu-7.04%7E070603-i386.iso
<tgm4883> dont know if we saw this, but its mythbuntu news http://www.hydrapinion.com/index.php/play/2007/06/08/p0
<tgm4883> from june 8th
<tgm4883> anyone have gtalk?
<superm1> yea we did spread across far areas of the web
<superm1> everyone with gmail has it :)
<tgm4883> i have no gmail
<superm1> well i mean that anyone who has a gmail account has a google talk account automatically
<tgm4883> polorix@gmail.com, i'll still send him an email unless someone wants to see if he's on
<superm1> i think email is a better way either way
<superm1> so as to not put him on the spot
<tgm4883> ok, ill send it
<tgm4883> sweet, my gmail account is still open from 04
<tgm4883> are we talking hosting for alpha 2?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> the ISO will be generated either friday or saturday
<tgm4883> for release on?
<superm1> monday
<tgm4883> superm1, whats your email
<superm1> superm1@ubuntu.com
<superm1> or superm1@mythbuntu.org
<superm1> either will work
<tgm4883> I'm going to shoot this to you first, I aways feel like what i write isn't very good and a quick onceover always help
<tgm4883> superm1, ygm
<tgm4883> also just realized, it would probably look better comming from a mythbuntu.org address rather than my weilandhomes.com address
<superm1> sure i'll shoot it off then
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> make any changes necessary
<superm1> k
<tgm4883> just let me know so i can improve
<superm1> i'll cc you on it
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> gotta run, coffee time, back in 30
<superm1> k
<kruuli> i can now stream my recordings over mythweb \o/ :D
<superm1> kruuli, what did you install?
<superm1> mythstream?
<kruuli> nah mythflash
<superm1> mythflash?
<kruuli> yeah
<superm1> the one in trunk?
<kruuli> http://chiefhacker.com/2007/01/22/streaming-mythtv-from-mythweb-using-flash/
<superm1> well that looks pretty neat
<superm1> did the ffmpeg on medibuntu have mp3lame support?
<kruuli> no gotta solve that
<kruuli> got no sound atm
<superm1> ah, so do you have medibuntu repo added then right now?
<superm1> or going to try that as an option
<kruuli> dunno what mediabuntu is :p
<superm1> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kruuli> cool . sudo apt-get mediabuntu?
<superm1> see the site
<superm1> they detail how to set things up
<rogue780> someone should package mythflash for ubuntu
<superm1> rogue780, problem is that it need ffmpeg with mp3lame support
<rogue780> anyway, it might be something nice to have for mythbuntu. has there been any thought put into making mythbuntu specific repositories?
<superm1> well there is one already
<rogue780> eh?
<superm1> but a stipulation of the acknowledgment of us was to make sure all changes are committed upstream
<superm1> (ubuntu)
<kruuli> wtf .. the user www-data (apache) needs to have access to mythtv recordings .. ive added www-data to group mythtv and ive opened up the folder for every user and it still complains it cant write to it :o
<kruuli> worked before the restart :/
<kruuli> superm1 medibuntu did the trick :)
<kruuli> got sound now on my flashmovies
<kruuli> mythflash was actually real nice .. watching fullscreen is np
<superm1> how is the quality?
<superm1> and how long does re-encoding take?
<superm1> (on the fly?)
<DaveMorris> superm1: you want me to test the alpha2 before hand to make sure there are no stupid bugs again!
<kruuli> encoding is not that fast
<kruuli> but you can start watching before its done
<kruuli> quality is ok
<tgm4883> superm1, forgot to tell you one thing about making the torrent in azaurus
<tgm4883> It wouldn't make it for me if i did just the file, had to put it in a directory then torrent the directory, but it made torrents for every directory it found, so I had to put in in two directories (ie desktop/mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu.iso
<kruuli> tgm4883 did you manage to solve the homepage issue?
<tgm4883> yea, although i took a different approach for now
<kruuli> cool
<tgm4883> it must have something to do with my css
<tgm4883> as soon as i removed the hyperlinks from the pictures it cleaned right up
<tgm4883> Although now that i see the layer thing I may go that route in the future
<kruuli> yeah layers is the shit :)
<Daviey> superm1: you actually got ./update working?
<superm1> Daviey, haven't tried :)
<superm1> seeds weren't ready
<Daviey> doh
<Daviey> i had to make http;//myth'/files/seeds/gutsy a bzr branch
<superm1> why?
<Daviey> that's what germinate wants
<superm1> why not add it to the exisitng branch?
<superm1> thats silly
<superm1> silly germinate
<Daviey> well the seed list needs to be a bzr branch..
<Daviey> could be a mythbuntu LP branch
<superm1> ah
<Daviey> [i386]  Loading seed lists...
<Daviey> * Fetching branch of http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/seeds/gutsy/
<Daviey> seed_base needs to be a branch
<superm1> well so it could be a LP branch
<superm1> would a LP branch would make more sense?
<Daviey> yeah, i'll leave it as is atm.. then fix it last
<Daviey> LP would make more sense
<superm1> k
<superm1> DaveMorris, yes please do test alpha 2 before hand
<superm1> as soon as we have the ISO generated
<superm1> i'll let you knbow
<Daviey> DaveMorris: are you gonna build the am64 iso?
<superm1> he'll need a 64 bit ubiquity first
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> i'll have to see if i can get that built
<Daviey> will the be problamatic merging i386 to am64 ubiquity?
<superm1> na it shouldnt be
<superm1> no arch specific changes in my patch
<Daviey> have you been able to draw a .patch file from your changes comapred to upstream?
<Daviey> I'm gonna install gutsy debootstrap on pegasus.. that won't cause probs?
<superm1> i have a patch done via debdiff
<superm1> its already on there
<superm1> all of these ISOs have been done via gutsy debootrstrap
<superm1> its roughly 5k lines
<Daviey> erm
<superm1> the patch
<superm1> and applies cleanly without breaking any of their stuff right now
<superm1> its against their bzr branch, not the release version
<Daviey> I just installed gutsy debootstrap as germinate was whinging it was an old version
<superm1> well there might have been a "newer" debootstrap
<superm1> then the one i put on pegasus already
<superm1> but the one on there was a gutsy
<Daviey> ah okay, i just updated it then
<Daviey> superm1: i am awesome
<superm1> Daviey, you are awesome
<superm1> now is it working ;)?
<Daviey> getting there
<Daviey> just need to work out how to make 2 repo's co-exisit
<superm1> like which two?
<Daviey> actually.... problem
<Daviey> mythbuntu's and ubuntu's
<superm1> oh...
<superm1> because not all our packages are in yet
<Daviey> but if we want this package in ubiverse then it can't include any packages that are in mythbuntus
<superm1> okay.  atm there are only two on mythbuntu.org that are needed.  leave them out for now
<superm1> all the stuff in mythbuntu's is eventually getting into universe, but not yet
<superm1> the two that arent in yet are
<superm1> gtk2-engines-mythbuntu
<superm1> and ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu
<superm1> we can just manually install them for now, and later on add them as dependencies
<Daviey> can we not try and get one uploaded this we?
<Daviey> weekend?
<superm1> well i got gtk2-engines-mythbuntu uploaded
<superm1> its just not ack'ed yet
<superm1> by the ubuntu archive admins
<superm1> and the ubiquity patch, i'm waiting on the installer team to ack it
<superm1> so in an effort to get this through - leave them out
<superm1> majoridiot, we're releasing alpha 2 this weekend
<superm1> sunday the ISOs should be generated
<majoridiot> very good
<majoridiot> any final testing to do?
<superm1> yes there will be
<majoridiot> i have some time tomorrow
<superm1> tomorrow and sunday
<majoridiot> might be able to test later sunday afternoon if needed
<superm1> okay just be on when you can, and i'll ping and let you know when things are ready
<superm1> i'm uploading my last set of ubiquity changes later tonight
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> just email me a link to the iso and i'll grab it first thing
<superm1> will do
<Daviey> right, now i feel 100% comfortable with meta's
<Daviey> yah!
<Daviey> so what packages did you propose the other day
<superm1> Daviey, glad you figured it out :)
<Daviey> mythbuntu-live
<superm1> and mythbuntu-standalone
<Daviey> really shouldn't have taken this long!
<Daviey> a few lines of comments / documentation would have saved hours
<Daviey> just the two packages?
<superm1> just the two
<Daviey> what should be in standalone?
<superm1> live installs everything on in the build script
<superm1> standalone takes out anything live related
<superm1> ubiquiyt
<superm1> casper
<superm1> etc
<Daviey> okay
<Daviey> so effectively apt-get remove mythbuntu-live && apt-get install mythbuntu-standalone
<Daviey> ?
<superm1> well mythbuntu-live will depend on mythbuntu-standalone the way i see it
<superm1> mythbuntu-live is more of a clean way to do the disk build
<superm1> and mythbuntu-standalone ensures that "most" of the packages that you need for the box to be working are there
<Daviey> but then removing *-live will try and remove *-standalone?
<Daviey> or that can be held i suppose
<Daviey> okay, that seems logical
<superm1> but stuff like mythtv-frontend and ubuntu-mythtv-frontend should only be in live
<superm1> and mythtv-backend
<superm1> because they won't be present on all machines
<superm1> whereas mythtv-common will
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> any other packages you can think of?
<superm1> vlc, mplayer, xine
<superm1> samba
<superm1> openssh-server
<Daviey> so currently standalone only consits of mythtv-common?
<superm1> well mythtv-common, and ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal
<superm1> and gdm
<superm1> and mythbuntu-gdm-theme
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> and probably lots of others that i cant think of offhand
<superm1> the exact details can be worked out later, at very worst if your not sure, leave in mythbuntu-live
<Daviey> once i push this into the repo, editing will be easy
<superm1> yes
<superm1> luckily by doing it this way, not only is editting easy, but its imm reflected in an easy to represent way in the builds
<Daviey> true
<superm1> you saw the stuff i have in preinst/postinst right?
<Daviey> ideally to keep merges easy i would likemythbuntu-live to depend on ubuntu-live
<Daviey> whyda reckon?
<superm1> didn't even know there was an ubuntu-live
<superm1> let me see whats in it
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> malimonc@waluigi:~$ apt-cache depends ubuntu-live
<superm1> W: Unable to locate package ubuntu-live
<superm1> where is it?
<Daviey> pastebin?
<superm1> i dont see it anywhere in apt
<Daviey> it's not
<Daviey> it seems it doesn't actually get created
<Daviey> but it is a seed
<superm1> so you propose making a third package called ubuntu-live?
<Daviey> that we can depend upon
<superm1> or just a seed
<Daviey> no use the seed ubuntu-live
<superm1> okay lets see whats in it
<superm1> pastebin is fine
<superm1> (i just dont want to increase the ISO size significantly from unnecessary stuff)
<Daviey> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/seeds/mythbuntu.gutsy/live
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> no we don't want that; it includes ubuntu artwork
<Daviey> and gnome language packs
<Daviey> scrap that idea
<Daviey> brb
<superm1> we do need those other things though, xfsprogs, jfsutils
<superm1> didn't even consider that
<superm1> and ntfsprogs
<superm1> Daviey, i'll brb.  i'm running to the dealer to grab my car.  Should be back within the next 30-50 min.
<jasonbuntu> any mythtv pros in here? ive got a amd athlon 2500+ with a 1gig of ram and a geforce 6200 and am having trouble getting smooth hdtv playback.
<jasonbuntu> been trying lots of tips and tricks and still nothing gets perfect playback.  recorded shows can play back fine, but live tv and/or watching a recording while recording something else does not run smooth at all
<jasonbuntu> ive seen systems with lower processors that say they get great playback.
<jasonbuntu> this is s frontend/backend combo system
<Daviey> Sorry jasonbuntu, we don't have HD in the UK yet
<Daviey> so i have no experience with HD livetv
<jasonbuntu> ;-(
<jasonbuntu> ok thanks
<Daviey> Have you tried #mythtv-users
<Daviey> ?
<jasonbuntu> trying now, thanks
<tgm4883> jasonbuntu, did you enable xvmc?
<jasonbuntu> yeah, and even changed the xvmc conf to use the nvidia dll... it reduces cpu usage, but causes bad audio/vido lag
<tgm4883> Well I don't think your getting it to run smooth without it on that processor
<tgm4883> I could almost* do it on my 2000+ with xvmc
<jasonbuntu> ;-( yeah, thats what i was afraid of...
<tgm4883> I would look into what was causing the a/v lag and see if it is fixable
<tgm4883> I'm not sure the system requirements for just recording HD, as it is already compressed.   But if you have the resources you might try recording on a different computer and playing back on the 2500+
<jasonbuntu> yeah, im guessing so far that it is the mobo bus speeds, ive been playing with audio and video jitter bug fixes and nothing takes it away completely
<tgm4883> Is it just lag or is it randomly jittery?
<tgm4883> you checked dma is on?
<jasonbuntu> hard to say
<jasonbuntu> hmm
<tgm4883> not really, lag would just mean that the audio (or video) is constantly a certain number of seconds behind the other
<jasonbuntu> dma may be the issue, never played with that on this computer, not sure if ubuntu set it on be default
<tgm4883> while jittery would be smooth playing, but every once in a while it would hiccup
<jasonbuntu> well, its brief pauses randomly created, and when im using xvmc, it even happens on SD content
<jasonbuntu> yeah, so its jittery
<tgm4883> hmmm
<tgm4883> did you overclock your video card?
<jasonbuntu> nope, stock
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what speed agp?
<jasonbuntu> 8x
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> well it sounds like a problem with the xvmc.  I assume you've installed the 3d driver for your vid card?
<jasonbuntu> yeah, the latest nvidia drivers
<tgm4883> did you turn interlace on?
<tgm4883> do you have commercial flagging on or off during recording
<tgm4883> sorry, deinterlace
<jasonbuntu> i set the flagging and transcoding to only run at odd hours so it doesnt interfere with my recording
<jasonbuntu> and commercial flagging while recording is off
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sounds to me like you've done everything right and that xvmc isn't acting right with your video card
<jasonbuntu> hmm
<tgm4883> :(
<jasonbuntu> with the standard xvmc library the cpu usage is 80-100%, with the nvidia one it is 60-80%, but the jitters appear more frequently
<jasonbuntu> yeah, this is pretty annoying ;-(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-30
<tgm4883> have you checked with the main mythtv channel?  They may be able to point out something i've missed.  Like I said, I could almost do it on my 2000+, and felt that I could have done it if I upgraded to a 2500+ (in fact tried to, but the seller on ebay listed and sent the wrong version of the processor and it wouldn't work)  So I upgraded to an X2.  The fact that it gets jittery on SD leads me to believe that xvmc is the problem
<superm1> Daviey, i'm back
<superm1> jasonbuntu i'm just reading the end here, but do you know for sure xvmc activated?
<superm1> (grey osd)
<superm1> is the tell tall sign its on
<tgm4883_laptop> also, just thought about it, you did add whatever xvmc line it was to whatever xvmc file right?
<jasonbuntu> yeah, grey osd when i use the nvidia library in the xvmc conf
<superm1> jasonbuntu, okay there are a few other things to tweak
<superm1> what interlacing method do you use?
<superm1> *deinterlacing
<jasonbuntu> um, i tried the two that xvmc will do, bob and the other
<superm1> okay i was going to say bob is the best way to go
<superm1> do you have opengl vsync turned on in myth?
<jasonbuntu> yeah, thats what im using now
<jasonbuntu> ived tried it both way, dont really notice a difference, although i think with it turned off it works better
<superm1> it does work better with it off
<superm1> okay next thing
<superm1> open up nvidia-settings
<superm1> and there are a few setting in there related to a vertical sync
<superm1> 0/XVideoTextureSyncToVBlank=0
<superm1> 0/XVideoBlitterSyncToVBlank=0
<jasonbuntu> yeah, i turned em both off, video blitter and texture "sync to vblank"
<superm1> the two that correspond to those
<superm1> Do you have UseEvents "true"
<superm1> in xorg.conf?
<jasonbuntu> yeah, also Option "XvmcUsesTextures" "true" and Option "NVAGP" "1"
<jasonbuntu> hmm, i just remember someone saying NVAGP 2 may work better
<jasonbuntu> gonna try that real quick
<superm1> what version of nvidia driver is active right now too?
<superm1> you'll want to make sure the driver you're using can actually use the UseEvents "true"
<superm1> i dont remember offhand what driver that got activated in
<jasonbuntu> i think it was 63xx or something like that, im running the latest
<jasonbuntu> 1.0-9631
<superm1> yea its supported by that
<jasonbuntu> gonna figure out how to check dma real quick on my hd
<superm1> also those nvagp options dont nec. work unless you have some agp drivers blacklisted
<jasonbuntu> oh ok, cuz i saw no difference when i turned that on
<superm1> and if you have a supported agp bus
<jasonbuntu> now im not even sure what did it, but both audio and video are going super slow, been trying to test it with each change, but now its running worse...
<jasonbuntu> gonna be a min
<superm1> jasonbuntu, i'm gonna have to take off for a few hours
<superm1> i'll be back on later this evening and tomorrow
<jasonbuntu> ok, thanks for the help so far!
<superm1> hopefully the UseEvents "1" helps :)
<Daviey> s
<rogue780> is backing up the mysql database enabled by default?
<rogue780> well off to reload my server. I'm an idiot
<rogue780> is there a fix_database script that will delete any recordings from the database that don't actually exist?
<OpenMedia> rogue780: That would be so useful, but I don't know if one
<rogue780>  would it be bad to manually delete them from the recorded table w/phpmyadmin?
<OpenMedia> You'd need to clean up some other tables as well.
<rogue780> that's what I was afraid of
<OpenMedia> You need to delete the same program from recordedmarkup
<rogue780> OpenMedia, so just recorded and recorded markup is all?
<rogue780> how do I set it up so it does automagic database updates? I thought it was set to do it out of the box...but I was mistaken and have paid for it.
<OpenMedia> rogue780: Sorry off having coffee. Yes I think thats about it.
<OpenMedia> What automagic db updates are you talking about? the EPG?
<superm1> DaveMorris, provided nothing gets messed up with dependencies, the ISO generated about 4 hours ago will be good for testing
<EcHeLoN> Hi, I'm trying to configure my remote for mythtv with lirc. Everything works fine, except when I press a button, it's command is executed twice.
<EcHeLoN> Not very usefull when you try to mute the sound
<EcHeLoN> What should I do?
<EcHeLoN> Anyone?
<EcHeLoN> Hello?
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<Daviey> rogue780: hey
<Daviey> Looking for recordings that are in the database that don't have matching media files?
<Daviey> use myth.find_orphans.pl inside /contrib
<Daviey> that will sort it out :)
<laga> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<DaveMorris> laga what docs you after?
<laga> oh, just https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV :)
<DaveMorris> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<laga> thanks :)
<DaveMorris> I think we should write an article for fullcircle http://fullcirclemagazine.com/ about mythbuntu when we release version 1
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> version 1 should come out about the same time as gutsy
<Daviey> trouble is gutsy will have all the limelight
<Daviey> maybe a few weeks after release, then any showstopper bugs get ironed out
<DaveMorris> yeah, but tis still good advertisement
<Daviey> agree
<laga> good idea
<superm1> hey Daviey
<laga> i'll make sure some german news sites get to know about it
<superm1> DaveMorris, you saw we were in full circle for feisty's mythtv right?
<superm1> Daviey, what happened last night with regard to the metas?  We still on track?
<Daviey> superm1: hey
<Daviey> yeah.. i checked something in
<Daviey> still need to finialse listings
<Daviey> regarding your postint scripts..
<Daviey> should they really go into a 'meta' package?
<superm1> well i'd like them to be
<superm1> because that makes the build script very very easy
<superm1> but they dont have to be
<Daviey> okay
<Daviey> np
<superm1> i dont know for sure if they will be accepted to universe as is though
<superm1> so that will be a bit iffy
<Daviey> meh.. if it's sane and lintian doesn't whinge - then i expect it will
<superm1> i figured as long as its done before all other packages get installed
<superm1> and taken off after
<superm1> whats the big deal
<Daviey> mythbuntu/mythbuntu-meta/src/mythbuntu-meta-0.2/update fire's off the updating
<Daviey> the seeds still need some tinkering
<superm1> do they pull too much?
<superm1> or too little?
<Daviey> too little
<Daviey> i haven't added everything
<Daviey> infact, at this stage - only vnc
<superm1> okay i'll hold out on running them then
<Daviey> i made an extra seed, extra-apps
<Daviey> name doesn't need to be final, but i thought that would be a good place for vlc etc
<superm1> k
<Daviey> so can you confirm what extra packages need to be in there?
<superm1> well however you want to organize it is fine with me as long as the right things are in -standalone and -live :)
<mythtv786> lo there...i'm a noob who has install mythdora...my questions relate to mythtv and i would be most grateful if someone could help me please
<superm1> mythtv786, generally #mythtv-users is the place to head for that sort of thing
<Daviey> mythtv786: we can but try.. :)
<superm1> we deal with ubuntu related and mythbuntu related stuff in here :)
<mythtv786> there is eithier noone there or no-one is talking on #mythtv-users....
<Daviey> mythtv786: tbh.. it's normally louder than here
<mythtv786> lol
<mythtv786> my questions are setting up a dbox2 on mythtv
<superm1> Daviey, for new versions of stuff in the branch, you should see how cool 'bzr mv' is
<mythtv786> i'm a windows user and have never setup linux or used it.  I installed mythdora as it is easy-to-use for newbies like myself.  Could someone please help show me how i can setup the dbox and mythtv, so that i can view the live tv on my pc??
<Daviey> superm1: will do
<Daviey> automatic merges scare me
<Daviey> dbox?
<superm1> well they seem pretty smart in all honesty
<mythtv786> dbox2
<Daviey> superm1: i should warn you that i'm going out for the evening shortly
<superm1> mythtv786, I can't say i've ever worked with a dbox2 myself.  I'm a US user, so we dont even have the option for them :)
<Daviey> mythtv786: i'm sorry i have no idea what that is.  is it a US thing?
<superm1> Daviey, we'll be cutting a bit close then :)
<Daviey> eeek
<mythtv786> no guys...a dbox2 is a german multimedia terminal...it has been modified and linux software is installed on it
<Daviey> erm, trouble is.. i'm not sure exactly what packages are needed
<Daviey> so i'm kinda stumpt
<Daviey> happy with the structure tho
<mythtv786> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBox2
<Daviey> mythtv786: Ahh, #mythtv-de might be a better place then
<mythtv786> can they spk english?
<Daviey> i don't know...  if you get no sucess the mythtv-users mailing list might be better
<Daviey> me and superm1 can't really help as we've never seen a dbox
<superm1> Daviey, as for what packages go in, put them where you think they should go, or ask me when your not sure
<Daviey> superm1: what packages are required for the desktop - alone?
<mythtv786> daviey, mythtv-users has barred the ip of my ISP
<Daviey> superm1: i'm not sure... ;/
<superm1> Daviey, you mean the standalone?
<Daviey> superm1: no
<Daviey> i mean openbox
<Daviey> etc
<superm1> oh
<superm1> openbox, idesk
<superm1> gdm
<superm1> gnome-screensaver
<Daviey> superm1: i think i'm gonna need some help :(
<superm1> feh
<superm1> gnome-volume-manager
<superm1> and thats what i cna think are needed for the desktop itself
<superm1> gdm is needed for the autologin
* Daviey didn't know gdm was a package of itself
<superm1> haha i didnt realize i said it twice
<Daviey> !ohmy | Daviey
<Daviey> There's a heck of a lot of packages that ubuntu-meta requires
<Daviey> i'm really scared to trash too many
<Daviey> As we won't know if it's broken until burn time
<superm1> well if its less than 387 megs
<superm1> we know its broken
<superm1> cant you just depend on the minimal and standard seeds?
<superm1> to get all those
<superm1> and follow the ones explicitly listed elsewise in the build script
<Daviey> Is your bzr up-to date?
<superm1> i just updated and then pushed my last change
<superm1> rev 86
<Daviey> look  at /mythbuntu/mythbuntu-meta/seeds/mythbuntu.gutsy/STRUCTURE
<Daviey> that's where you list what seeds are required for each listing returned
<superm1> um
<superm1> all i see there is a 'feisty' directory
<Daviey> there's some dirt still in there, i know
<Daviey> eh?
<Daviey> it's defiently there
<superm1> did you bzr add it?
<superm1> or is it in another branch?
<Daviey> i rm -rf the pegasys branch and regot it to test
<Daviey> erm
<superm1> let me try to bzr pull again
<Daviey> wait 1
<superm1> and see if i get it
<superm1> k
<superm1> oh thats why the weekly_build_script broke, the permissions changed :)
<Daviey> oh dear
<Daviey> wait 1
<Daviey> bloody thing.  Because  mythbuntu-meta/seeds/mythbuntu.gutsy/ was a branch of itself, it didn't get added
<Daviey> that's worth watching!!!
<superm1> a branch that has its own branch.  what will they come up with next
<Daviey> the fact that i had to rm .bzr from the directory mean's i've formed a bugg
<superm1> Daviey, perhaps just add a new branch to launchpad
<superm1> with the seeds
<Daviey> commited
<superm1> to a new branch?
<superm1> or to same one
<Daviey> same
<superm1> okay some time in the future we're going to have to retire that branch and move everything to its own.  for now thats fine though
<superm1> i moved ubiquity out
<superm1> into its own branch
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> so that it can be merged upstream easier
<superm1> oh i just got an email
<superm1> from the guy who mirrored us
<Daviey> from?
<superm1> before
<superm1> he is glad to do it again
<Daviey> oh good!
<superm1> so can you see if popey will be able to put us on his tracker
<Daviey> wondered if it might be a pee'd off monkey
<superm1> and then we can have pegasus seed for a limit of 50mbps or something like that
<Daviey> superm1: when you get this - i've added a new branch and remove the seeds from 'development' branch
<Daviey> ttfn
<rogue780> err not database updates...I meant backups
<superm1> huh rogue780 ?
<superm1> oh rogue780 libdatetime-prel?
<superm1> perhaps
<superm1> * libdatetime-perl
<superm1> or libdate-manip-perl
<superm1> or libtimedate-perl
<rogue780> superm1, tried that one...in needs the file Date/Parse.pm
<rogue780> none of those had that file
<superm1> ok one sec
<superm1> you sure thats the only one missing?
<superm1> because if so, its in libtimedate-perl
<rogue780> well actually...one of the files I installed fixed the Date/Parse...but now it has another issue...hold on lemme find it
<superm1> according to my search
<rogue780> Can't locate Time/Format.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./myth.rebuilddatabase.pl line 55.
<rogue780> superm1, my last to you
<superm1> okay so thats a whole seperate one
<superm1> lets see what thats in
<superm1> libtimedate-per
<superm1> also
<superm1> oh wait
<superm1> no
<superm1> libtime-format-perl
<rogue780> how are you finding these out?
<superm1> packages.ubuntu.com
<superm1> there is a local way to figure it out too, but i dont know that
<rogue780> anyway...libtimedate-perl and libtime-format-perl should be dependencies for mythtv-backend don't ya think?
<superm1> err i mean i'm just smart ;)
<superm1> well no
<rogue780> lol
<superm1> because those are contrib scripts
<superm1> so mythtv-backend itself won't need them
<superm1> just those scripts
<superm1> but this is useful information to add to the top of the scripts
<superm1> as a readme of sorts
<superm1> are those the only two you needed?
<rogue780> yeah, those are the only two that the script needed that weren't installed already IIRC
<superm1> alirght well i'll add a patch that puts a short readme at the top
<rogue780> I tried installing a bunch of modules to g et it to work so I may have installed a 3rd one that it needed w/o knowing it
<rogue780> afk-(gotta help pack the house up)
<rogue780> thanks superm1
<superm1> alright see ya
<superm1> not a problem
<rogue780> superm1_, how do I set mythtv-backend  to automatically backup mythconverg?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-01
<superm1_> rogue780, its already set
<superm1_> to do so
<superm1_> into /var/backups/mythconverg.sql.gz
<rogue780> superm1_, right....problem then. yesterday when I managed to destroy mysql.... there was no /var/backups/mythconverg.sql.gz
<superm1> on feisty packages, lets see how frequently that cron job runs
<superm1> its weekly
<rogue780> hmm....I'm a fan of hourly
<rogue780> is that crontab under user mythtv?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> hourly backups!
<superm1> lol
<superm1> maybe only when your working on breaki..... er adding things to your setup
<superm1> would you need hourly backups
* rogue780 is trying to remember how to change other user's cron jobs
<rogue780> daily would be as long as I'd want to go w/o backing up
<superm1> sudo su crontab -e -u mythtv
<superm1> erno
<superm1> sudo crontab -e -u mythtv
<superm1> thats all you need
<rogue780> you see....I do stuff that most linux users know not to do....or I accidentally have the wrong putty window open and apt-get remove stuff from the wrong server....
<superm1> so you know just enough to be dangerous you say
<rogue780> indeed
<rogue780> it was really scary back when I started out w/slackware...I only had one user on my system....
<rogue780> root
<rogue780> it was super dooper... I got so tired of reloading slackware that I gave up on linux for a few years
<superm1> well um be more careful
<superm1> is my advice then
<rogue780> I'm workin' on it
<superm1> the guy who owns www.localhsot.com is a genius
<rogue780> LOL I want that t-shirt
<superm1> i've seen someone wearing it before
<superm1> and just smiled
<rogue780> I think I broke something...the other day I spilled diet coke on my laptop...and now my audio works only when it wants to
<superm1> okay i've got my ubiquity thing done.  Daviey i have been in and out all day and consequently haven't touched the seeds, but when i get back from my brother's graduation party i'll try to
<superm1> rogue780, catch you later
<rogue780> see ya
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-23
<Solarbaby> I used a Plextor ConvertX 402U for a while.. it wasn't bad
<Solarbaby> thats usb
<Solarbaby> not that its really an issue these days, just make sure your plugged into a usb 2.0 port
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you just want OTA for now, I'd check out the HDHR
<rhpot1991_laptop> works well, gets you OTA HD and clear QAM
<rhpot1991_laptop> support is there out of the box
<pdxguy> what is QAM?
<rhpot1991_laptop> digital broadcast
<Solarbaby> I need to look into that one myself
<rhpot1991_laptop> most stuff is encrypted through cable companies, so you don't get a lot but you get some
<rhpot1991_laptop> and your local's in HD
<Solarbaby> oh its over the air.. I have satalite..  not a winning combination eh?
<rhpot1991_laptop> not really
<rhpot1991_laptop> Solarbaby: your best bet is to keep an eye on the HDPRV 1212 from hauppauge, there are beta drivers out
<Solarbaby> will do..   Im still living with 1 single tuner card..  Hauppauge PVR 350..  I love the card..  but I've got HD in the next room and its just sitting there
<pdxguy> When checking things out should I be looking for chipsets or API supported or what exactly? I'm not confident the sales people will know what will work or not. Or should I just buy online?
<MythbuntuGuest58> hello... I have been working on this MythTV box for days, and I'm stuck
<MythbuntuGuest58> when I click watch tv, the screen blinks and it goes back to the main menue
<pdxguy> Anyone now how well (or if at all) the HVR-950Q works?
<pcglue> SolarBaby, do you use the Composite In on your pvr350?
<Solarbaby> pcglue: I use the svideo input..
<pcglue> solarbaby, what version of ubuntu are you running and what kernel version?  I have trouble with composite in on hardy.  I had to change to use the RF input.
<Solarbaby> pcglue: im using Mythbuntu 8.04
<Solarbaby> and I've got to say everything worked right out of the box
<pcglue> solarbaby, are you also using the audio line in on the pvr350?
<Solarbaby> Yes
<pcglue> hmm, ok.  thanks.
<Solarbaby> perhaps its your settings in Myth config that are the problems
<pcglue> actually, video for composite in works.  I just don't get the audio from the audio line in.
<Solarbaby> I dont remember having a problem with that.. but you might try alsamixer
<Solarbaby> just type that in from a shell and it loads up a gui that lets you config your sound
<pcglue> ok, i'll give that a try.  thanks.
<Solarbaby> good luck
<Nostahl> hi all
<Nostahl> i just installed mythbuntu for first time earlyer
<Nostahl> just went to restart
<Nostahl> and it appears poof
<Nostahl> lol
<Nostahl> i've already done several restarts thoughout the day
<Nostahl> but this time it wont boot back up
<Nostahl> hrmm
<Nostahl> hey everyone i cant get past loading hardware drivers???
<kernel_ghost> does anyone know how i can configure a button on my remote to launch mythtv if I am not running the frontend
<kernel_ghost> like can i configure lirc events for xfce
<laga> you can use irexec
<kernel_ghost> laga, sorry could you please elaborate, or point me at a config file etc
<kernel_ghost> i see the irexec app
<laga> you need to edit ~/.lircrc and include a new config file - in that config file, you can add the irexec stanza
<laga> i'd assume irexec has a man page
<kernel_ghost> laga yes reading it
<thefish> is there a new location for http://bit.blkbk.com/mythtv-xbox.0.4.5-beta.tar.gz ?
<Nostahl> heyey guys
<Nostahl> how's everyone thismorning
<Ace2016> quick question
<Ace2016> why is the desktop gnome?
<Ace2016> mythtv is a qt application so should it not be kde?
<tgm4883> Ace2016, um, it's not
<tgm4883> it's xfce
<Ace2016> oh
<Ace2016> it looked like gnome and had the same lack of everything in kde
<Ace2016> lack of everything i'm used to
<Nostahl> hey guys im getting squashfs error : sb_bread failed reading block 0xfb26
<Nostahl> tryin to boot the mythbuntu live cd
<Nostahl> i've tryed burning couple other cd's
<Ace2016> you have to burn it again, and run the disk check before installing
<Nostahl> the last one i even tryed at 4x speed
<Ace2016> i know this happened to me too
<Nostahl> the disks come up clean with diskchecker
<Ace2016> i had to burn 4 disks before the 5th one finally installed
<Ace2016> hey mine also came up ok on the disk checker
<Nostahl> i was able to boot into it once
<Ace2016> maybe you have to try installing over and over again? possible that settings could be having an effect
<Nostahl> the md5sum's come up clean too
<Nostahl> ... just checked this disk 19 errors heh
<Nostahl> thats new
<Nostahl> wow so far 2 of my disks came up with 18 and 19 errors
<Nostahl> wonder if the optical drive isnt good
<Nostahl> ima download a new copy to burn
<Nostahl> just incase
<anon4455> hello?
<Nostahl> k got a clean burn it seems
<Nostahl> its havin troubles booting up
<Nostahl> wonder if i have some bad hardware
<Nostahl> any of you guys experience the black and white s-video out
<Nostahl> or has mythbuntu fixed that?
<Nostahl> what is the installed size of mythbuntu
<Nostahl> anyone running mini-itx boxes?
<tgm4883> bah
<a1fa> anybody else having Streamzap remote control issues?
<a1fa> It works fine in the menu, but it LAGS so bad during video playback
<a1fa> i cant even navigate through the guide if the video is playing
<Nostahl> hey guys
<Nostahl> im havin troubles installing mythbuntu
<Nostahl> its stuck at 93 percent configuring hardware
<Nostahl> for like half hour
<jphillip> a1fa does it act the same using a keyboard during playback?
<jphillip> could be the OSD fades, or just an underpowered system or playback profile settings too high
<wil_> Hi, I want to use acpi wakeup. And I know that I have to translate from time_t to a normal date, but I don't know how.... Does anyone have a pointer on how to do that?
<laga> isn't there a script in the mythtv wiki
<wil_> @laga I can't seem to find it...
<wil_> well, go to go for now... Will find it out somehow or else just write my own python script
<wil_> but thanks anyway
<laga> "man date" ;)
<Nostahl> lol my installation has been copying installation logs for like 40 minutes
<Nostahl> why is it taking so long
<Nostahl> hi all i just got an error botting up mythbuntu   it says Server Authorization director (daemon/ServAuthDir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but is not owned by user 108 and group 115. Please correct the ownership or GDM configuration and restart GDM
<Nostahl> how do i fix that
<laga> Nostahl: did the installation finish?
<Nostahl> aye
<laga> even the "copying installation logs" step?
<Nostahl> aye
<laga> odd
<Nostahl> it took hours
<laga> well, maybe google can turn up some hints
<laga> but your installation probably is corrupt  somehow
<laga> you can fix broken permissions/ownership using chmod/chown
<Nostahl> can you see if we can get that fixed see if thats all thats corrupt or something
<Nostahl> yeah its bad install
<Nostahl> saying cannot create temp file for here document : read only file system
<Avenged-Revenge> manual recordings don't show up in recorded shows unless I do the "live tv" profile. Why doesn't default show up?
<Nostahl> heyey all i just finnished getting a great install of mythbuntu done
<Nostahl> and i got it all downstairs at the entertainment system and hooked up
<Nostahl> going svideo to tv
<Nostahl> boot splash showed nicely
<Nostahl> even bios showed through svideo i was suprized
<Nostahl> now im in the OS the tv display shut off lol
<Nostahl> how do i enable it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-24
<Nostahl> anyone around?
<Hipsto1> Nostahl you need to enable it in the video driver
<Nostahl> do i have to enable restricted driver?
<Hipsto1> I did. but your mileage may vary.
<Nostahl> k enabled and restarted computer
<Hipsto1> what brand video card are you using?
<Nostahl> ati allinwonder 9600 xt pro 128 meg
<Nostahl> i get video on the tv from bios post to splash screen great
<Nostahl> ah neato
<Nostahl> looks like i got video just by enabled restricted driver heh
<Nostahl> have you encountered black and white s-video output?
<Hipsto1> it may be a little fuzzy
<Hipsto1> no
<Nostahl> it does it on my laptop for some reason
<Nostahl> but my new myth box looks like i got color
<Nostahl> hard to tell with the grayscale theme lol
<Hipsto1> ):
<Nostahl> but just seen colored box pop up as i was typing and i let out a squeek lmao
<Hipsto1> :)
<Nostahl> i dont do that too many times in my life
<Nostahl> yep i got color!
<Nostahl> now to see if sound is working
<Hipsto1> i like the blue mythtv theme
<Nostahl> there we go got resolution all set
<Nostahl> tv's lookin smokin! heh
<Hipsto1> :)
<Nostahl> be neato if my 5.1 surround worked out of the box heh
<Hipsto1> whell how is the sound hooked up?
<Nostahl> to soundblaster card
<Hipsto1> i meant is there a cable for each speaker?
<Nostahl> oh
<Nostahl> it goes through the sub
<Nostahl> and then out 3 cables to the soundcard
<Nostahl> green black orange
<Nostahl> how well can you play movies through usb?
<Nostahl> ie on an external hd
<Hipsto1> you may need to adjust the volume for each speaker
<Hipsto1> front vs rear
<Nostahl> gah i think it locked up?
<Hipsto1> give it a minuet
<Nostahl> can i play movies from an external hd
<Hipsto1> i dont know. in therory usb 2.0 should handle it.
<Nostahl> k
<Nostahl> i'll let it sit a bit see if it comes through heh
<Hipsto1> ok min is up. is it still locked?
<Nostahl> yep
<Nostahl> just hit ctr alt backspace
<Nostahl> i think i forgot to install the codecs lol
<Nostahl> gotta take it upstairs to connect to the net
<Hipsto1> dont forget to download the tv listings
<Hipsto1> help! I cant get /usr/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre to open since the last myth update.
<Hipsto1> it asks for my password, then flashes on the screen for less than a second and closes.
<tgm4883_laptop> Hipsto1, start it from the command line, see what errors there are
<Hipsto1> i did. no errors
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> 32-bit or 64-bit
<Hipsto1> 64
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<hads> Try with sudo
<Hipsto1> denny@mythgate:~$ sudo /usr/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<Hipsto1> [sudo] password for denny:
<Hipsto1> Reading package lists... Done
<Hipsto1> Building dependency tree
<Hipsto1> Reading state information... Done
<Hipsto1> Segmentation fault
<Hipsto1> denny@mythgate:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> what version of mcc do you have installed?
<Hipsto1> now theres an error
<Hipsto1> how do i tell?
<tgm4883_laptop> use synaptic
<hads> dpkg -l | grep mythbuntu-control
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ works too
<Hipsto1> denny@mythgate:~$ dpkg -l | grep mythbuntu-control
<Hipsto1> ii  mythbuntu-control-centre                   0.28-0ubuntu1                                      Mythbuntu Configuration Application
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> Hipsto1, i'm guessing you got that from proposed?
<Hipsto1> no proposed is not enabled
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you get it from then?
<Hipsto1> update manager :-$
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have the ppa enabled?
<Hipsto1> ppa?
<rhpot1991> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | Hipsto1
<Zinn> Hipsto1: pastebin - Please use paste.ubuntu.com for all configs or multiple line output
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<Hipsto1> wait
 * tgm4883_laptop is leaving for dinner in 2 minutes
 * rhpot1991 is leaving for tv in -2 minutes
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, does that mean your already watching tv for 2 minutes?
<rhpot1991> its on, just waiting for my wife to show back up with the dogs
<Hipsto1> # deb cdrom:[Mythbuntu 8.04 amd64]/ hardy main restricted universe
<Hipsto1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<Hipsto1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Hipsto1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Hipsto1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Hipsto1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy universe multiverse main restricted
<Hipsto1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Hipsto1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<Hipsto1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<rhpot1991> pastebin that
<Hipsto1> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, that should be in a pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> please don't dod that
<tgm4883_laptop> on the other hand, i still don't know where you got it from
<tgm4883_laptop> actually i take that back
<rhpot1991> 0.27-0ubuntu1
<rhpot1991> is my hardy
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, sec
<tgm4883_laptop> .28's in there since the 3rd
<tgm4883_laptop> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mythbuntu-control-centre/
<rhpot1991> I wonder why I don't have it yet
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't have it either
 * tgm4883_laptop jabs superm1 with a poking stick
<Hipsto1> ok is in pastebin
<rhpot1991> ok leaving now
<Hipsto1> may be a good thing you dont have it yet. since its giving me problems
<tgm4883_laptop> Hipsto1, I'll be back later to troubleshoot some more.  If you need MCC now, I'd recommend using synapic and forcing .27
<Hipsto1> :-/
<Hipsto1> so what was the pastebin for?
<Hipsto1> hello! anybody else here?
<kirkland> superm1: ping
<kirkland> superm1: I downloaded the mythbuntu iso to test; its md5sum looks good, but I can't for the life of me get it to burn cleanly.  it's failed for me 8 different times, on 3 different cd burners, in both k3b and brasero :-/
 * kirkland wonders if he has a bad batch of media....
<Nostahl> hi all
<Nostahl> trying to play dvd for the first time but its choppy
<Nostahl> can someone point me to a link where i can fix this
<kirkland> superm1: okay, nevermind... bad media it is...  i have a spindle of 100 evidently worthless cdr's...  i burned to a dvd and it checks out fine
<hads> Bummer
<Nostahl> how do i fix choppy dvd playback?
<kirkland> Nostahl: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/search.html?cx=003883529982892832976%3Aly2fmeg302s&cof=FORID%3A9&q=choppy+dvd+playback&sa=Search
<kirkland> Nostahl: a number of hits there
<kirkland> Nostahl: i'd start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<kirkland> Nostahl: see the trouble shooting section
<kirkland>     *
<kirkland>       Jerky Playback
<kirkland>           o
<kirkland>             If DVD playback is noticeably choppy or burning a CD/DVD is slower than it should be, then you may need to enable DMA transfer for the DVD drive. See the DMA (Direct Memory Access) page for details.
<Nostahl> k
<Nostahl> quick question to get me goin
<Nostahl> whats easyest way to find out what my rom is labled as ie hdc sda that type of thing
<Nostahl> k its sayin Hdio_set_dma failed : inappropriate ioctl for device
<tgm4883_laptop> Hipsto1, the pastebin was so you don't flood the channel
<frozenskunk> Hello all! Can someone help me out getting my CommandIR working with mythbuntu 8.04? I had it working fine with 7.10 and when I upgraded it (among other things) stopped working. I have tried just about everything that I have found online, and think that I may have a problem with my hardware.conf file, but don't know for sure. It seems like it has been ridiculously difficult when the command IR site says it should 'just work', s
<killerbeesateme> would anyone be able to help me troubleshoot a connection to a remote mysql server issue?  I've already verified permissions, checked my configs, and i get a success in the mythbuntu config app
<frozenskunk> I don't know if I can help, but I had an issue like that once. did you make sure to change the config ip from 127.0.0.1 to whatever your actual ip is?
<killerbeesateme> yea, i've got the bind address on the server set to the external IP, and in the program itself it's registering the correct remote server IP
<killerbeesateme> permissions are set to allow the mythtv user connection from the host, and I manually checked the mysql.txt file in ~/mythtv/
<frozenskunk> did you set the ip in the myth config also, not just the mysql?
<frozenskunk> That was where I went wrong
<killerbeesateme> yea, the frontend config is looking good
<tgm4883_laptop> Hipsto1, ping
<frozenskunk> Well, that's the extent of my knowledge on that one... Sorry.
<frozenskunk> Don't suppose you know about getting a CommandIR to work with 8.04?
<killerbeesateme> i don't actually.  my LIRC skills aren't going so well either.  i've can't seem to get my Hauppauge PVR150 blaster working on my Dish Network box either
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know how why i have an extra encoder when i go to mythweb?
<ShiftyPowers> i have 3 encoders but only 2 capture cards in my system
<Egghead2> problem playing music from mythweb when i password secure it, plays mp3s fine without password, any ideas on what to try?
<Egghead2> killerbeesateme, is your blaster led blinking? if so then its just probably the remote code
<Nostahl> hrmm my am i not getting sound playing a video but i did when i was in dvd:rip ?
<killerbeesateme> i can get it to blink via the command line, but past that i'm not getting anything during actual use
<frozenskunk> I had it working just fine for a long time under 7.10, but the 8.04 upgrade killed it, and I can't figure it out for the life of me.
<Egghead2> kellerbeez8u, hmmm it doest change chnls when whatching tv, but will chnge chnls via irsend?
<Egghead2> doesnt
<killerbeesateme> I haven't played with it for a week, but if i remember correctly it didn't change the channels, but it did actually blink while using the command line
<killerbeesateme> using irsend
<Egghead2> ahh then probably remote code, i might have corrct code, what ird do u have?
<killerbeesateme> ird?
<Egghead2> receiver
<Egghead2> ie 2700, 2800, 3800
<Nostahl> anyone available to help me get sound up
<killerbeesateme> 301 i believe
<killerbeesateme> sorry i'm not in front of it right now
<Egghead2> ahhh no problem
<Egghead2> i had a hella time finding right code to work with my dishnet 2800 and the haupauge pvr150
<frozenskunk> ﻿Egghead2: Can you give me a hand figuring my commandIR out when you get done with helping killerbeesatme?
<Egghead2> oh well i dont think 2800 is same as 301
<frozenskunk> ﻿killerbeesateme: Did you try the config ulitity from CommandIR? That worked fomr setting up my hauppage with my dish receivers. http://lircconfig.commandir.com/
<frozenskunk> Under 7.10 anyway...
<Egghead2> killer, i finally gave up on the pvr150 blaster and solder to gether a simple serial blaster, worked like a charm, if you can solder and have an old remote control for the led, i recomend going that direction
<Egghead2> imho
<Egghead2> :)
<Egghead2> frozen, sure
<Egghead2> if i can, kinda a newb myself :)
<frozenskunk> Thanks, I had everything working just fine with 7.10, the upgrade to 8.04 killed my remote commands, I have reinstalled 8.04 from scratch to make sure I didn't have any files that just didn't get upgraded correctly. According to the commandIR website, 8.04 shold pretty much 'just work', so I think I'm missing something
<killerbeesateme> Egghead, thanks for the idea.
<Egghead2> kilerr, no problem, had alot of issues with pvr blaster, been there myself
<Egghead2> frozen, what remote and lirc setup
<killerbeesateme> i'm ready to freak out at this frontend though.  i can do a command line client and connect to the stupid database, i can see the ports are open to the database, mythbuntu config says Success to the database, and mythfrontend has just decided it doesn't want to be my buddy
<frozenskunk> I have tried all sorts of stuff, I can see input with mode2, but can't get irw going to check it, or see lircd running, I may have a problem with hardware.conf, but I'm not sure of anything
<frozenskunk> I'm using a hauppage remote that came with my -350, It's the grey 'dog-bone' A-something part number
<Egghead2> frozen have u tried purging the lirc? and install again?
<frozenskunk> no, just do sudo apt-get purge lirc?
<Egghead2> u said irw doesnt work right?
<Egghead2> yes
<frozenskunk> yeah, can't get irw going, everything I see online tells me to check /proc/bus/input/devices to get the remote number, but I don't see anything there
<Egghead2> killer, when front end starts up it barks about not being able to connect to be?
<Egghead2> frozen, is /dev/lirc0 there?
<frozenskunk> and in hardware.conf my REMOTE DRIVER="'
<frozenskunk> no, for some strange reason I don't have a /dev/lirc0, I have a /dev/lirc1, which is what I have to use for mode2 to show me the raw data
<Egghead2> frozen, apt-get purge lirc, then delete /etc/lirc or anythting in it
<Egghead2> hmmm, not sure maybe your is on lirc1
<frozenskunk> oh, and when I try to start the lircd it fails.
<Egghead2> i think u can try irw /dev/lirc1
<Egghead2> u did a /etc/init.d/lirc and it pukes?
<frozenskunk> Yeah, I tried that with irw, I have just lived with the lirc1 and forced that as an option when needed
<Egghead2> u did a /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<frozenskunk> didn't restart, let me try that
<Egghead2> yea it sounds hoosed, purge and reinstall
<killerbeesateme> Egghead, it doesn't bark until i try to enter any of the menu items
<killerbeesateme> Egghead, i ran it from the command line and it's saying the backend server is listed as localhost...so now i'm on a config file hunt to find out where to set that...any idea?
<Egghead2> im no, but when u run mythsetup is the ip addys 127.0.0.0 or the 192.168.x.x?
<frozenskunk> well, after the restart, irw seems to run, but don't see any input from the remote, let me play with this for a minute
<Egghead2> frozen
<Egghead2> im not sur eif its a problem, but the remote include files in lirc.conf didnt work so great for me...
<Egghead2> so if you have a copy of the old files used in 7.01 use then and rem out the include files
<Egghead2> or failing that, go to the include file, haupauge something or other and grab only the remote u need from that file and add that to the /etc/lirc/lirc.conf file
<Egghead2> ie pvr_350 i think its called
<killerbeesateme> egghead, this may be a stupid question, but i'm trying to run only a frontend, do i need to install a backend?  it doesn't give me a mythsetup option, and the only way to do that is to install the full mythtv package
<frozenskunk> no, don't have the old ones, they were overwritten by the 8.04 upgrade :-( I have new ones from the same place I got the old ones.
<Egghead2> killer, yes, either on same puter sa fe or on a remote computer
<Egghead2> but yes u do
<frozenskunk> Doesn't seem like those are my problem yet, since I can't run irw. I think anywat.
<Egghead2> frozen, hang on a sec ill find the location
<frozenskunk> ok, I I'm thinking that it's my hardware.conf file. I don't have a remote listed there it seems.
<Egghead2> look in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge, grab the entire remote haupauge 350 and then add it to /etc/lirc/lirc.conf, and comment out the include file
<Egghead2> then u have to run the lirc generator
<frozenskunk> ok, comment out which include file?
<Egghead2> and u should be good to gooo
<Egghead2> at the top of /etc/lirc/lirc.conf u will see a line that starts with include
<Egghead2> put a # infront of it
<frozenskunk> ok, I was in the wrong file (hardware.conf)
<Egghead2> kiler,u dont have a backend anywhere?
<Egghead2> frozen sounds like hardware is working, so its sounds like remote is config correctly
<frozenskunk> yeah, thats what I thought since I could see the mode2 data... should that be lircd.conf instead of lirc.conf?
<Egghead2> no after u mod lirc.conf, well runn a script to generate the lircd.conf
<frozenskunk> ok, I don't have a lirc.conf file
<frozenskunk> there is an include statement in the lircd.conf file
<Egghead2> in /etc/lirc?
<Egghead2> oops sorry ur right
<Egghead2> lircd.conf
<frozenskunk> yeah /etc/lirc has hardware.conf lircd.conf lircmd.conf harware.conf.old lircd.conf.dpkg-old in it
<Egghead2> frozen put a # infront of the include file(s) in lircd.conf
<Egghead2> then open http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22503/ and copy/paste into the lircd.conf file
<Egghead2> then run sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-lirc-generator as whatever user myth starts up as
<frozenskunk> ok, I was trying to copy the file out of the /usr/share/ directory you sent, should I use the pastebin instead?
<Egghead2> yes
<Egghead2> i just made it alittle easier for ya :)
<frozenskunk> i like easy! ;-)
<Egghead2> after u run lirc generator get out of mythfrontend and the restart the frontend
<Egghead2> and with any luck ur remote should work
<frozenskunk> ok , the apt-get says I have the most current version of gneraotr
<Egghead2> oops just run it, my bad , mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<frozenskunk> ok, did that, it told me I have a .lircrc file now, where shoudl I move it? or di I have to?
<Egghead2> ummm u should need to
<Egghead2> are u loged in as root?
<frozenskunk> no, as my user
<frozenskunk> didn't sudo the command
<frozenskunk> the 'normal' user that is, the one that will be running everythign
<Egghead2> ok then just restart the front end and press some remote keys
<Egghead2> yea the user mythstars as?
<frozenskunk> yes
<Egghead2> oops the user myth starts as
<Egghead2> exit out of the front end
<Egghead2> then restart the front end
<Egghead2> or run /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<frozenskunk> wasn't in the frontend when I did that, but when I strated it, it still won't work :-(
<frozenskunk> do I need to restart lirc?
<Egghead2> yea do
<Egghead2> or run /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<Egghead2> and then run irw in bash
<Egghead2> and see if u get anything
<frozenskunk> restarted lirc, and ran irw, get nothing...
<Egghead2> any errors when restarting lirc?
<frozenskunk> no, tells me it stopped, loaded, and started lirc daemon ok
<frozenskunk> wait, just saw that it is looking at lirc 0, how do I start lirc to make it look at lirc1?
<Egghead2> try irw /dev/lirc1
<Egghead2> frozen i dont know how to do that
<Egghead2> also i made a mistake, u should run   mythbuntu-lircrc-generator  to generate the files
<frozenskunk> yeah, no luck with that either, when I do a ps aux | grep lirc, I see that /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0, when it should be lirc1, any idea how to change that?
<Egghead2> im not sure u can
<Egghead2> y do u think it should be lirc1?
<frozenskunk> hm.. that's no good. This is the most difficult 'just-works' install I have ever done...
<Egghead2> hmmm i donno
<frozenskunk> going to have to give up for tonight (yet again)... Thanks for all your help!!! I now know another dozen things that won't make it work...
<Egghead2> lol
<Egghead2> oh well good luck
<Egghead2> try reinstalling
<Egghead2> purge then install
<Egghead2> it seems that the hardy motto
<Egghead2> nite
<frozenskunk> will give that a try. I might just try wiping the disc again and going from scratch, maybe I missed something the first time through. I just can't see it being this hard when the documentation says to plug it in, click here, set this, watch tv...
<frozenskunk> that must be the 'long term support' they were talking about ;-)
<frozenskunk> Thanks again!
<Egghead2> np
<Egghead2> problem playing music from mythweb when i password secure it, plays mp3s fine without password, any ideas on what to try?
<kirkland> superm1: i have not succesfully generated a usb thumbdrive for the diskless client... i was playing with that (unsuccessfully) last weekend
<superm1> laga is the one that has done most of the work on that
<superm1> so you should pester him tomorrow european time
<superm1> and tell him to fix $stuff :)
<kirkland> superm1: ;-)  i'll chat with him tomorrow about that, then
<kirkland> superm1: i had to upgrade my root disks to 4GB flash, instead of 2GB flash
<superm1> just to make the diskless chroot i take it?
<kirkland> superm1: oh, no, the machine i'd generate them on has multiple TB
<superm1> kirkland, ah
<kirkland> superm1: i switched my frontends to amd64, which has larger footprints
<superm1> kirkland, by that much though?
<superm1> i dont think my frontend takes up more than 2gb
<kirkland> superm1: and i figured with intrepid installing "recommends", the install base is going to get bigger
<superm1> yeah hopefully we'll trim that down
<superm1> well actually my frontend is a bad example, doing 'du' on it will be skewed because i run sbuild on it too now
<superm1> it used to be very pristine
<Egghead2> superm1, do u know if there is any issues with password protecting mythweb?
<superm1> there may be a bug with the scripts for doing it?
<superm1> but i wouldnt know it offhand
<Egghead2> k thanks
<darthanubis> superm1, don't you maintain the myhttv totem plugin?
 * superm1 hides
<superm1> i packaged it for hardy
<darthanubis> lol
<superm1> its waiting for some updates in intrepid though
<darthanubis> it does not ....oh...work for me. Is it supposed to?
<darthanubis>  Or not until the update?
<superm1> it should be working
<superm1> it's kinda clunky to set up
<darthanubis> it seems straight forward to setup
<darthanubis> enaable the plugin
<darthanubis> done right?
<darthanubis> it loads mythttv contentt
<superm1> well you need to go into gconf-editor
<superm1> and turn on the right info there
<darthanubis> but errors 3111 on the play
<darthanubis> I did that already
<darthanubis> its enabled
<superm1> oh so it lists the shows
<superm1> just doesnt play them for you
<darthanubis> but it just does not paly
<superm1> did it ever and just stop?
<darthanubis> right
<superm1> or never worked
<darthanubis> never
<darthanubis> I thought it was a cool feature
<darthanubis> but never been able to see it worked
<darthanubis> I have since wondered has anyone seen it work
<superm1> okay so do you currently have any remote frontends?
<darthanubis> no
<superm1> okay then that might be your issue....
<superm1> if you go into mythtv-setup
<superm1> make sure that yo uare listing your network adapter's IP in both boxes for general
<darthanubis> will do, but it says not content in stream or somethign like that
<superm1> yeah, everything streams from the backend
<superm1> so if the backend isn't actually broadcasting on the right ip
<darthanubis> let me check it
<superm1> (it defaults to 127.0.0.1)
<darthanubis> pretty sure its set to the ip address of the backend and not localhost
<darthanubis> ok so the address was wrong
<darthanubis> it was set to the routers address
<superm1> :)
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> now the moment of truth
<darthanubis> Stream contains no data.
<darthanubis> :(
<darthanubis> I should restart the backend
<darthanubis> but I thought mythtv-setupdpes that for me\
<superm1> mythtv-setup should do it for you
<superm1> as long as you didn't launch via mythtv-setup.real directly
<darthanubis> then I'm back to square 1
<superm1> well have you started totem again since yo udid this
<superm1> or that same run
<darthanubis> this is maddening
<darthanubis> when things only reak for ne
<superm1> well it's gotta be something else silly likely
<superm1> i'd recommend setting up a remote frontend if you can, and ensuring you can get that to work first
<darthanubis> I try to catch  you
<superm1> it provides a significant more debug info amount
<darthanubis> will do
<superm1> even doing it off a live cd
<superm1> if you dont want to install the remote frontend
<superm1> mythbuntu 8.04 can run frontend on live disk
<darthanubis> gotta sleep, I have one
<superm1> okay
<superm1> night
<darthanubis> just not active
<darthanubis> night
<Hipsto3> help i keep getting a Segmentation fault when i run mythbuntu-control-centre
<Hipsto3> i left and yet here i am
<Hipsto3> tgm4883 ping
<tgm4883> Hipsto3, does reverting to .27 remedy the problem?
<tgm4883> i'm going to bed so if it fixes it, we need to know
<Hipsto3> havnt tried that yet
<Hipsto3> afraid to break dependency
<tgm4883> what dependency would you break?
<Hipsto3> dunno synaptic just gives a generic warning it may break dependency
<tgm4883> by forcing the old version?
<Hipsto3> yes
<tgm4883> well i'll manually install it tomarrow and see if I can reproduce the error, then see what happens when reverting
<tgm4883> i'm on the US west coast, so i'll probably do it around 9:00 my time.  So in about 9.5 hours
<Hipsto3> "If you force a different version from the default one, errors in the dependancy handeling can occur."
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> I myself wouldn't worry about that, but I like to break things so YMMV
<Hipsto3> am in phoenix so same timezone
<Hipsto3> eh I'll try and force it
<tgm4883> alright, well i'm going to bed, so report back soon
<Hipsto3> nope didnt work still get Segmentation fault
<Hipsto3> :-(
<laga> kirkland: yeah, let me know about your problems with -diskless.
<laga> kirkland: i'll be back in 4-5hours
<Mammoth> Hi all, I have a Mythbuntu setup with diskless frontends. The server is placed in the cellar, and i would like to place my frontends in the attic. Is there a  universal RemoteControl that can control both my MythTV frontends (via RF, Bluetooth, WIFI, ?) and my TV, Receiver, Xbox360 via IR?
<tplague> ir dont think has enough range from celler to attick
<tplague> not sure if there is a rf/ir remote
<Mammoth> I only need to be able to control my frontends. Logitech Harmony 895 uses both IR and RF - but it has it's own extender. If I have more than 1 frontend, would it then be possible to differenciate the signal (not controlling all everytime i click the remote) ?
<Mammoth> I would like to be able to power-on, control and power-off the frontends.
<tplague> shoot you know more on the sibgect then i do ..lol i didnt even know they had dual RF/IR remote ...lol
<Mammoth> :-) - i have really been looking for a remote that could meet my needs, but I haven't been able to find one :-(. here are my findings uptill now...
<Mammoth> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Logitech_UltraX_Media_Remote
<Mammoth> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mythcontrol/
<Mammoth> http://netti.nic.fi/~icewood/mythetomer/index.php
<Mammoth> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3848&cl=us,en?WT.ac=mb|4527||hp
<Mammoth> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/374&cl=us,en / http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/374&cl=dk,da
<Mammoth> I think my best bet is going for the Harmony 890/895 with multiple extenders... Is this supported in Mythbuntu 8.10 ?
<Mammoth> is it possible to power-on / power-off frontends via the extender ?
<Mammoth> sorry 8.04 :-)
<Mammoth> I have posted my question here if anyone knowns how to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839270
<MythbuntuGuest53> hello
<MythbuntuGuest53> I know my tuner cards work, because I can record TV from the command line using cat /dev/video0 > tmp/test.mpg* and watch it with mplayer.
<MythbuntuGuest53> However, when I try to 'Watch TV' in the Mythbuntu frontend, it blanks for a second before returning to the main menu.
<MythbuntuGuest53> Let me know if you have an idea on what to do or what information you'd like.
<MythbuntuGuest53> Thanks for your time.
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest53 it would help if you told everyone what kind of tuner you have
<MythbuntuGuest53> Oh, I'm sorry.
<MythbuntuGuest53> I'm using 2 Hauppage PVR-150's.
<MythbuntuGuest53> The video card is a 6600 GT AGP NVidia card.
<jphillip> did you check your logs for anything in there?
<MythbuntuGuest53> Give me a couple minutes and I'll give you the exact text, but if I remember correctly they said something about failing to switch to TV watching.
<MythbuntuGuest53> Wow, that's really vague.
<MythbuntuGuest53> Let me get the actual log.
<MythbuntuGuest53> Sorry for the wait, I'm connecting a monitor instead of the TV so I can actually read the stuff.
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest53 you should just ssh into it if you can
<jphillip> !logs | MythbuntuGuest53
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest53: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<MrChapendi> hey, this is mythbuntuguest53 from the actual mytbuntu box.
<jphillip> hey
<MrChapendi> ok, here seems to be a problematic excerpt from the log
<jphillip> !pastebin | MrChapendi
<Zinn> MrChapendi: Please use paste.ubuntu.com for all configs or multiple line output, pastebin is preferred for large amounts of output as it cuts down on spamming multiple lines.
<MrChapendi> I'm new to IRC, could you walk me through that?
<jphillip> open paste.ubuntu.com in your web browser, paste things in there then send us the link to it when youa re done
<MrChapendi> k
<MrChapendi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22673/
<MrChapendi> sorry about that
<jphillip> don't put recording in your home dir
<jphillip> can run into some pesky permission problems that way
<MrChapendi> Where is the default location?
<jphillip> let me double check, as I don't use the default
<MrChapendi> k
<MrChapendi> Would a bad recording location cause my problem?
<jphillip>  /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<jphillip> MrChapendi it looks like it can't create the recording, sounds like your problem
<MrChapendi> Let me change it to the default and test.
<MrChapendi> Thank you!  I get TV now.
<MrChapendi> I appreciate the help immensely.
<MrChapendi> Out of curiosity, where do your recordings go jphillip?
<MrChapendi> i'm just curious because i'll be getting a new harddrive for my box later and i'm wondering how settinng up a harddrive as a dedicated recording drive works
<jphillip> MrChapendi I have a /mythtv folder that I keep things in
<jphillip> mainly left over from my days of using LVM
<MythbuntuGuest53> Isn't that a kind of software RAID utility?
<jphillip> also no problem on the help, glad it worked
<MythbuntuGuest53> Thanks again!
<jphillip> it lets you join multiple drives together and so on
<jphillip> its neat, but no longer needed with the fancy storage groups we have now
<MythbuntuGuest53> My next task is to get the box set up as a fileserver as well...
<MythbuntuGuest53> I have little experience with that, but there's only one way to get it
<MythbuntuGuest53> Is it possible to run a Myth frontend on a Mac?
<jphillip> it used to be, check wiki.mythtv.org
<MythbuntuGuest53> i will
<MythbuntuGuest53> thanks for a third time, i really appreciate it
<MythbuntuGuest53> off to configure
<MythbuntuGuest53> bye
<DrMoss> Hi, I have trouble with installing Mythbuntu.  I get the "initramfs" prompt
<DrMoss> I read on several forums different ideas, but I can't seem to get a solution.
<Nostahl> hi all
<Nostahl> i got an ir receiver usb and a remote from a hp laptop
<DrMoss> I used an iso, and then changed the boot option, deleting "quiet splash",...
<Nostahl> as well as the pcmcia tuner card too that goes with it
<DrMoss> and adding "all_generic_ide".
<Nostahl> what is needed to start using the remote and ir receiver with my mythbuntu system
<DrMoss> It then installs.
<DrMoss> But upon reboot, hangs on the Mythbuntu startup screen...
<DrMoss> and then after 5 minutes, back to the 'initramfs' prompt..!
<DrMoss> Any ideas anyone??!
<Nostahl> hey drmoss
<DrMoss> yes?
<Nostahl> how tuff is it to setup a usb remote
<DrMoss> Sorry - no idea.  I was explaining something I was trying to do when you came onboard, so my post isn't releated to your new usb reciever sorry!
<Nostahl> what kind of hardware are you setting up
<DrMoss> I've just bought new kit, and trying to install Mythbuntu.  I'm a newbie!
<DrMoss> From what I've read, I might have trouble because I'm using a...
<DrMoss> Seagate HDD... and a blu-ray optical drive.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-25
<champion__> can anyone help me with a firewire issue
<champion__> ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> maybe if you tell us what the problem is
<champion__> i am running testlibraw and it si sayinh failed with error:Resource temporarily unavailabl
<champion__> gscanbus is also freezing on me
<rhpot1991_laptop> champion__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991_laptop> documentation there is pretty good
<champion__> mythprime is also freezing on me
<champion__> I saw that site before
<champion__> does mythprime freeze with anyone else?
<rhpot1991_laptop> champion__: you have the most recent version?
<rhpot1991_laptop> and did you use the -v flag to see whats going on?
<champion__> .55b
<champion__> yes, when i use -v it freezes at
<champion__> ERROR reading oPCR0: Invalid argument
<champion__> Skipping ghost node 0
<champion__> those are the last two lines
<rhpot1991_laptop> champion__: PM majoridiot on the forums
<champion__> kind of a noob here, how do i do that
<champion__> what forums?
<champion__> figured it out
<champion__> thanks
<a1fa_> anybody running zoneminder?
<mutation> is there an updated imdb script that also grabs the description of the movie when i grabs the poster image
<Joemama_> i just installed mythbuntu
<Joemama_> and i dont know my root password
<Joemama_> er well i did a few days ago anyway
<Joemama_> i dont think it even asked
<Joemama_> its not the same password it asked me to give the user
<rhpot1991_laptop> just sudo
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is no root account by default
<Joemama_> ahh
<Joemama_> i was doing the troubleshooting for the UPnP thing
<Joemama_> and it told me to type
<Joemama_> route add -net 239.0.0.0/8 eth0
<Joemama_> and it said Operation not permitted
<Joemama_> so i thought i needed to be root or something
<Joemama_> the UPnP server wont show up, do i need to enable it somewhere?
<Joemama_> i checked ifconfig, it said my local address is 192.168.1.5
<Joemama_> so i ran the setup thing again
<Joemama_> and put that in as the ip
<Joemama_> any suggestions?
<tgm4883> Joemama_, AFAIK, the mythtv UPnP server is enabled by default
<tgm4883> and for root access
<tgm4883> you run sudo before the command you want
<Joemama_> just type sudo ?
<tgm4883> sudo 'command'
<Joemama_> oh, testing
<AlsM1> hello, where'd the mythtv-users go?
<Joemama_> that route thing didnt fix it
<Joemama_> its still not working
<Nostahl> heyey all anyone know how to switch default video player
<Joemama_> AlsM1 im in the channel right now
<AlsM1> I can't see it
<Joemama_> whois me
<AlsM1> is there a reason I might not be able to see it
<Joemama_> not that i can think of
<Joemama_> where are you looking?
<Joemama_> what version of mythtv comes with mythbuntu?
<AlsM1> well I'm trying to figure out when I can get mythtv for Windows
<rhpot1991_laptop> AlsM1: there are builds (or ways of doing it yourself) out there, check wiki.mythtv.org
<rhpot1991_laptop> AlsM1: might also want to check out the mythtv player, let me find a link
<rhpot1991_laptop> AlsM1: http://sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/ , the installer should also be on your mythbuntu CD, just toss it in and the autolauncher has a button to install
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> is it possible to add video streams in mythbuntu so you can stream them?
<Nostahl> what streams bob
<Bob24> live video tv and videos
<Bob24> .asx .ram
<Nostahl> do you have astream for discovery channel and such
<Bob24> just discovery and only works sometimes
<Nostahl> how long is it suppose to take to load myth weather
<Bob24> im wondering if u can add the sopcast streams and tv ants streams in their
<Bob24> few seconds
<Bob24> what u suggest?
<mesut> hello
<Nostahl> anyone available to help me get irrecord started
<Nostahl> just need some help with syntax to get it running
<Nostahl> woot got it goin
<Nostahl> where did the menu option for watching online video go
<toorima> a couple of weeks a go i updated my 8.04 and was forced to do a dist-upgrade to get the kernel to update, now it says again that kernel is kept back, just checking that i should do dist-upgrade on lts release?
<Calebrown> Hi, I'm trying to install mythbuntu 8.04 on a 1Ghz 512MB ram machine with a hauppauge 150 card and basic on-board video.  The install starts, and then I just get tons of crazy colors on my screen.  I've tried safe graphics mode and get the same problem. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-26
<toorima> Calebrown: try installing from the alternate cd, and with it load the proper video driver before you start x
<Calebrown> Thank you, I'll try that right now.
<tgm4883> toorima, dist-upgrades are required when new packages are required to be installed (such as the ssh blacklist package).  dist-upgrade does not upgrade you to the next version of Ubuntu
<toorima> tgm4883: ok thx, just wanted to check before i upgraded, dont want to bork my box
<GreggN> So far, I'm unable to get sound from my tv tuner pchdtv.
<tgm4883_laptop> GreggN, analog or digital?
<GreggN> analog, NTSC, us-cable
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, thats a common analog software encoder problem
<GreggN> guess I'll just email the hardware support@pchdtv.com
<tgm4883_laptop> nah, it's not that hard to figure out
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<GreggN> my googling hasn't resulted in anything that works yet - waiting for your advice...
<tgm4883_laptop> GreggN, which card do you have?
<GreggN> I've got the 5500
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> I forget, is there an audio out on that card?
<GreggN> Yes - there is an audio out.  The eeprom says that it is turned on - but there's no audio on the jack.
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you have plugged into the audio out?
<GreggN> I've tried my ear buds - but nothing.  Tried hooking it to the line-in of the sound card - but nothing.  Hooked my mp3 player into the line-in - and was able to listen to my podcasts.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> is it muted in alsamixer?
<GreggN> can't seem to find it in alsamixer or xfce4-mixer  - what am I looking for?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, not entirely sure, I don't have mine plugged in anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> you would probably have to switch devices in alsamixer though
<tgm4883_laptop> honestly, i only ever used the digital portion of the card.  IMHO, Software encoders are not a viable solutiono
<GreggN> are you saying that I should've bought a different card to work with analog cable television?
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm saying that if you bought that card to exclusively watch analog tv, then you bought a poor card for the job.  If you bought a card for digital TV, you bought a good card.  If you bought a card that you wanted to be able to watch either then you could have bought a better card
<tgm4883_laptop> with that being said, that card is a good card, but not if you want to do analog tv (no software encoder is good)
<GreggN> I've bought a variety of cards over the past few years.  Was hoping that this one would handle analog now, and be ready for digital when we're forced into that option.
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have cable or broadcast?
<tgm4883_laptop> broadcast being antenna
<GreggN> Comcast cable - because broadcast doesn't work well without a much bigger antenna.
<tgm4883_laptop> actually digital broadcast works pretty well
<GreggN> digital broadcast doesn't work here.  I've tried a variety of tuners and a variety of rabbit-ears-type antennas
<tgm4883_laptop> and since you have cable, you have until 2012.  So i'd return the card if you can and get either a true analog card like the pvr-150/500 (should be cheap, they are end of life now) or get a hybrid card like the hvr-1600 or 1800.  Warning on those though that they don't work very well yet
<tgm4883_laptop> if you are so inclined to keep trying what you have now, i'd email the manu
<GreggN> Thanks for the advice.  Time to search eBay for a pvr-500.  I'll hold onto the pchdtv . . . maybe I'll be able to use it after I buy an outdoor antenna for digital.
<tgm4883_laptop> you could also see what digital channels you get over your cable
<tgm4883_laptop> you should at least get the locals
<GreggN> I'll try scanning the cable, but we only subscribe to the analog package since it is about $14 per month instead of $54.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I think I got my digital channels while I had the basic package with comcast
<orangepeelbeef> anyone know how to stop mythfrontend from starting up every time i log into kde4 ?
<MythbuntuGuest11> Hello, I just upgraded my video card on my Mythbuntu machine.  I've got the drivers working with the new card and everything I do on the Ubuntu desktop looks fine, but when MythTV loads the menus are all scrambled.  Any suggestions?
<stoneymonster> any ideas when trunk builds might be available? or does anyone know how to build trunk from source for mythbuntu without screwing up packaging? trying to get hdrpvr support working.....
<Nostahl> any of you guys ever hear of a express card slot to usb cable?
<Nostahl> i know they have it for pcmcia to usb
<Nostahl> heyey guys
<Nostahl> what format does myth tv use for saving music you rip
<Nostahl> ie does it make a separate folder for each band
<Nostahl> or does it do it by album names
<Nostahl> trying to figure if all the stuff i've started ripping already will pass over well to my new myth box
<quentusrex> Is anyone aware of the status of audio over hdmi?
<quentusrex> I am very interested in this feature and would be willing to help develop if needed.
<hads> It's not really a feature that needs developing, if your hardware does it it should just work.
<quentusrex> hads, do you know what hardware is able to do it?
<quentusrex> I can't find anything that has a hardware list with this feature...
<quentusrex> Just lots of people saying that they can't get it to work...
<hads> The HDMI output in your video card or where ever it is needs to have audio piped into it.
<hads> Which will depend on your video card and sound card.
<quentusrex> I'd like to use integrated video with the integrated hdmi ports
<quentusrex> would this be possible?
<quentusrex> would it depend on the graphics chipset?
<hads> It will depend on your motherboard I guess.
<quentusrex> What is the right question to ask to find out if a particular mother board works for audio over hdmi? or to find a list of motherboards that do work?
<hads> I don't know, I don't use HDMI output
<famicom> Rozza debian
<Migzu> Hay
<Migzu> I got some problems with new mythtv-update
<Migzu> I apt-get upgraded
<Migzu> But there's something wrong with "myth-database"-package
<Migzu> It gives me this error
<Migzu> "Syntax error at -e line 5, near "¤db = DBI->connect('"
<Migzu> And the other stuff depends on myth-database
<Migzu> So im kinda screwed up
<Migzu> Any fixes?
<calebbrown> Hello, I just set up a dedicated mythbuntu backend, and the setup went great (detected my cards, configured SchedulesDirect etc.). When I point a front end at the IP address of the backend, it connects and looks like it's going to work until I hit something like Watch TV.  Then it askes if I'm sure my backend is turned on and the IP is correct (and I know it is).  Any ideas?
<foxbuntu> calebbrown, did you tell your dedicated backend that it would need to allow additional MythTV systems?
<calebbrown> I did yes, I confirmed remote connections.  Is there a way to test these connections man make sure they are open and responding?
<foxbuntu> if not open MCC and you can enabled it from the services, (the MySQL service) then just reboot the box (the backend) and your frontend as long as it has the correct ip should work after you restart it or restart X (ctrl + bkspc)
<foxbuntu> calebbrown, yea...I dont recall the ports off the top of my head
<foxbuntu> calebbrown, in the backend did you give it a private network address or leave the default of 127.0.0.1?
<calebbrown> I tried both, giving it my local 192.168.1.2 as well as localhost.
<calebbrown> foxbuntu, thank you very much..I'll go ahead and try to make sure the remote connections are working.  I figured it was, since the front end did allow me to login (I assumed this meant the mysql password was correct)
<gregL> From what i hear trunk is somewhat stable now..I would like to use my hdpvr ,but you need trunk to do that...Is there any time line to resume weekly trunk builds?
<laga> yes
<laga> when trunk is more stable ;)
<laga> but if there's sufficient demand...
<stoneymonster> consider this a second request ;) ;)
<gregL> ok Thanks.. Yeah I have tried a few times to compile my own but seem to run into errors..
<laga> alright, two requests are enough. when do you need it?
<stoneymonster> sometime in the next week would be nice, but this is free software so I'll take what I can get
<gregL> asap for me :)
<laga> heh
<laga> alright
<laga> tonight or tomorrow (GTM+2)
<stoneymonster> fantastic
<jphillip> do any of you guys know what kind of cpu you need for hdpvr playback?
<stoneymonster> huge
<jphillip> I'm interested if my x2 5000+ can handle it
<stoneymonster> depends on the birate of the recordins
<stoneymonster> and ffmpeg only can use one core for decoding, which makes matters worse
<stoneymonster> you can buy coreavc and patch myth to use it I hear to solve that, but it's less than ideal
<jphillip> ya I've heard that too
<stoneymonster> my core 2 duo 6600 (2.2ghz) struggles to play back 10mbit recordings at 1280x720
<laga> superm1: you have been messing with coreavc. should i add that patch to the trunk builds
<superm1> not yet
<laga> sad.
<superm1> it doesnt build on amd64 correctly
<laga> maybe create a hdpvr PPA
<superm1> so i'd rather not introduce it until thats fixed right
<laga> well, the directshow server patch will build?!
<superm1> i'll mess with it after work tonight
<laga> for *myth*
<laga> alright
<superm1> it should
<superm1> i dont know about trunk for sure
<laga> then i'll create a new mythtv-hdpvr team i guess.. since i don't want to pollute the normal trunk builds..
<laga> OTOH, not sure if i want to spend that much time on something that'll be merged into -fixes sooner or later. so the directshow server patch better be easy to integrate ;)
<Kip|Work> I'm trying to install Mythbuntu 8.04 on an AthlonXP system with 1GB Ram, 120GB HDD just to get it up and running, but the installation never makes it beyond 5% in the partitioning phase.  It has done this with 3 harddrives, 3 different CD burns, 2 distros of 8.04, and others verify similar problems here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445244     Help?
<sebrock> Kip|Work, try the alternative install CD
<Kip|Work> Already tried it
<Kip|Work> I'm able to boot into live environment after a healthy train of DRDY ERR listings, but incapable of getting beyond paritioning
<Tophat> what would be the best way for me to setup a media center?  I want to buy a video card  that i can input my cable, record, and them output to my TV.  preferabbly with HD.  is this possible?
<jphillip> Tophat your best bet is to do seperate input and output cards
<Tophat> any suggestions?
<jphillip> hauppauge pvr350 can do both, but can really only do mpeg2 output well
<jphillip> depends what you want to capture
<jphillip> and where you live
<jphillip> (what signals you can get)
<Tophat> NTSC
<Tophat> jphillip - Thanks mate! ill be looking around and try to find some more stuff before i make it final. thanks again!
<scant> how much setup is involved after MythBuntu is installed?
<laga> superm1: depends.
<laga> err, scant
<scant> laga: I've been a Knoppmyth user, but KnoppMyth still doesn't have a distro with 0.21 and the maintainer is pretty egotistical, the people in #knoppmyth say there's more setup involved with MythBuntu, but from reading the doc pdf, I'm not sure if that statement is true
<jphillip> as long as you know how to setup your hardware in mythtv itself (and don't have any strange hardware) then it should be fairly easy to setup
<scant> ok
<Ace2016_> Hi all
<Ace2016_> why does mythbuntu not include lm-sensors so you can keep an eye on temps by default/
<Ace2016_> ?
<jphillip> Ace2016_ just install it
<Ace2016_> i have no net connection to it :(
<jphillip> when you do you can install it from apt or synaptec
<DrMoss> Hi.  I'm back.  I never got an answer the other night, but I now think I understand a bit more.
<DrMoss> I tried to install Mythbuntu
<DrMoss> I've since tried to install MythDora5 and also Ubuntu.
<DrMoss> Same problems...
<DrMoss> I think it comes down to having a SATA drive.
<Ace2016_> sata drives work fine for me on 2 systems
<DrMoss> Hmmm.  I get the 'Busybox v1.1.3 error.  There's a few forums about it, but it's got me stumped.
<Ace2016_> have you written down the exact error?
<DrMoss> I had to change the boot options... ie delete "quiet..." and add "add_generic_ide", then it will install
<DrMoss> But eventually, upon reboot,...
<DrMoss> I get the Mythbuntu logo and the waiting bar
<DrMoss> but it will hang on that for say 3 mins or so and then back to a busybox and initramfs prompt.
<DrMoss> So, if I were to try and problem solve, I would ask, what did 'all_generic_ide' do to let me install??? and now that it's installed,...
<Ace2016_> what motherboard is it?
<DrMoss> Asus M3N78emh hdmi.
<DrMoss> It's a new model.
<DrMoss> ...and now that it's installed,...what do I modify some where (as I have a prompt) to get Mythbuntu to load on reboot?
<Ace2016_> that seems to be a very troublesome motherboard if you're going to put linux on it
<DrMoss> Hmmm.  I thought Asus boards were quite good.  Is there some webforum or something that you've got your info from? (so I can have a look)?
<Ace2016_> the board is good, but its very new, linux support is slightly behind on it, there is a thread about it in the forums
<DrMoss> Ok - any chance you can let me know the exact forum link?
<Ace2016_> here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792629
<DrMoss> Thanks Ace.  Holy crap - I guess it's too new!  (I've got everything already working under Windoze (i'm a newbie to Linux), but even under Windozzz their new Bios update has issues and stops my Pci slots working properly.  I'll keep a close eye on that forum.  BTW, where I thought I was going was somewhere being described in this forum: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220885
<kiu112> hi, anybody got write permission on the "get involved" page ? http://mythbuntu.org/gettinginvolved ---> s/#ubuntu-mythtv-tv/#ubuntu-mythtv/
<kiu112> Do the "Automated Weekly MythTV 0.21-fixes Builds" include the http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3640 patches ?
<jphillip> kiu112 fixed, thanks
<kiu112> jphillip: is it cached somewhere ? i still see the wrong irc channel
<jphillip> same thing or does it day dev now?
<jphillip> and I think it does get cached
<jphillip> hmmmm
<kiu112> same here
<jphillip> try to clear your cache
<jphillip> http://www.mythbuntu.org/gettinginvolved should work
<kiu112>  wget http://mythbuntu.org/gettinginvolved  -O - | grep ubuntu-mythtv --> #ubuntu-mythtv-tv.
<kiu112> no cache :)
<craigyboytaz> has anyone experience with HDMI motherboard to TV?  my board boots on VGA but HDMI and DVI-HDMI show nothing over 2 HDMI cables into my TV
<craigyboytaz> that is no post screen, hav not got as far as the mythbuntu boot on HDMI yet
<laga> jphillip: who are you and why do you have write permission to mythbuntu.org? ;)
<laga> ah
<laga> rhpot1991 ;)
<laga> got scared for a minute. heh
<jphillip> haha
<jphillip> laga don't you worry about who I am ;)
<MythbuntuGuest75> laga, quick question where do i point my next-server to for diskless dhcp server...external to mythbunut
<laga> um, if your DHCP server is external, aren't you supposed to know where it lives?
<MythbuntuGuest75> i know the server...but it is the dir i am looking for
<MythbuntuGuest75> .../opt/ltsp??
<laga> are you talking about the tftp file name?
<laga> /ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<MythbuntuGuest75> yea, think i found it..../var/lib/ltsp/amd64/pxelinux.0??
<laga> yeah, just strip /var/lib/
<laga> err, /var/lib
<MythbuntuGuest75> kk
<laga> assuming the tftpd is chrooted in /var/lib/tftpboot/ which is the default on ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest75> thanks....and do you know if HDMI video might not work @ post, then appear when X comes on?
<laga> no :)
<MythbuntuGuest80> was that no you dont know...or no it doesnt?
<laga> i don't know
<laga> i've never used HDMI
<MythbuntuGuest80> oh well...thanks anyway
<MythbuntuGuest52> laga, got that part working, but now wont boot...cant open /tmp/net-eth0.conf
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> any one able to help
<psicobra> i need to update mplayer
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-27
<mutation> is there an update for the imdb script that grabs movie descriptions?
<mutation> never mind found it on the mythtv wiki
<atlanta800> I'm running a fully updated Mythbuntu 8.04 and when I attempt to watch a DVD it just crashes, the most debugging output I could get was a simple seg fault
<FAHTAW> can i still use mythbuntu as if it was ubuntu?
<hads> Yup
<FAHTAW> ok cool.
<FAHTAW> how do i get the nvidia drivers installed if i cant boot to a shell instead of gdm ?
<hads> Can you not log into gdm and then open a terminal? Otherwise just CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a terminal login.
<FAHTAW> thats the thing, i could log into fine but to complete the install for the nvidia drivers its shells go to a prompt
<FAHTAW> well i go to a shell window and it still doesnt install
<tgm4883_laptop>  ah your installing the drivers from nvidia
<tgm4883_laptop> not using the restricted driver manager
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't done that in awhile, but you should be able to ctrl-alt-f1 and then kill gdm
<FAHTAW> cool
<FAHTAW> i will have to try that
<FAHTAW> waiting on mythbuntu to finish downloading
<FAHTAW> i was a little troubled trying to get myth tv installed under ubuntu
<hads> It's wise to use the packaged drivers if you can.
<FAHTAW> thats why i am going to just use mythbuntu
<FAHTAW> really thought the nvidia drivers would have been better than the ones that were in ubuntu
<FAHTAW> more of a headache than a solution
<hads> mythbuntu and ubuntu are the same thing
<hads> I haven't heard of many people having issues with the nvidia drivers lately though.
<tgm4883_laptop> FAHTAW, just FYI, you can install the mythbuntu-desktop package in ubuntu and get a mythbuntu installation
<FAHTAW> hmmm
 * Lud7773 sends greetings!
<Lud7773> anyone run into a problem where the guide on their mythbuntu tends to pause or even crash their system?
<bronson> I just added an HD tuner to my mythtv setup...
<bronson> The tuner works; mplayer displays the DVB just fine.
<bronson> I get nothing but snow in Myth though.
<bronson> Any ideas?
<craig> hi
<craig> does anyone have any experience with HDMI?
<psicobra> is there a way of adding multiple folders to mythtv's video manager
<craig> use commas, or colons..cant remember which
<psicobra> cheers
<craig> np...dont suppose your using hdmi?
<psicobra> vga
<psicobra> why whats up?
<psicobra> craig, ?
<craig> psicobra, i cant see my post over hdmi
<craig> just wondering if i would see it when the nvidia driver loads
<craig> cant get that far due to a diskless error just now tho! lol
<psicobra> probably not u might need to specify in your bios where to look first i.e pci or agp pci-e ect
<craig> psicobra, told it to look on board, enabled hdmi etc
<craig> just wondering if the signal it gives out is outside my tv's range
<craig> psicobra, also doesnt show anything over dvi-hdmi
<psicobra> possible
<craig> psicobra, it is possible ill get a picture once i have the xorg configured?  i hope so!
<psicobra> yes but not at post
<craig> cool, will try that tonight, hopefully I will get xorg configured...not sure how to get it to mirror from my vga monitor to my plasma thou
<psicobra> if it is an nvidia gfx card downoad the nvidia utility
<psicobra> does it for you
<craig> psicobra, cant try it right now...but ill download it when i get home, it is in MCC right?
<psicobra> yes you can download through myth tv config or synaptics
<craig> psicobra, thanks mate...did the videos directory thing work?
<psicobra> just about to find out
<craig> kk, let me know
<psicobra> yeah it worked after some playing about
<psicobra> not quite the desired results but it works none the less
<craig> what were you looking to do?
<psicobra> i have 2 hard drives and i wanted to add a folder on the second one just as additional space but unfortunately it has now created 2 seperate folders instead of viewing as 1 folder
<psicobra> if you get what i mean
<craig> ah yea i see, you could try and set up lvm perhaps, then you could use many drives as 1 mount point
<psicobra> tried setting up a raid when i first installed mythbunut but it doesnt seem to have that option suse was way easier to set up raid
<craig> not raid, lvm...loads of myth docs on it
<psicobra> need to read up
<craig> not used it myself
<craig> storage directories did away with my need for it
<psicobra> my windows tv caed woks better under linux
<craig> dvb-t?
<psicobra> yeah
<psicobra> freecom
<craig> im using dvb-c, works perfect even HD, just upgraded my frontend...now wont netboot and hdmi/dvi show nothing, hopefully drivers will fix it htough
<jduggan> which country do you get dvb-c?
<craig> uk
<jduggan> oh reallllly
<jduggan> illegally then?
<jduggan> virgin media?
<craig> yes virgin, where you from jduggan
<jduggan> UK
<jduggan> are you on analogue or something?
 * jduggan wasnt aware you could use dvb-c with virgin
<jduggan> dont they restrict devices by mac addr etc?
<psicobra> i am with virgin please explain how this works i have a v+ box at the moment do you get rid of it?
<craig> yes, get a dvb-c card
<psicobra> and just plug the cabel into it?
<psicobra> how many tuners?
<craig> yep, you need sasc-ng as well, but it is naughty
<craig> and cant be talked about here ;)
<psicobra> what is that?
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<Fenix-Dark> gonna try out mythbuntu, is there a difference between the desktop download and the alternate download?
<superm1> Fenix-Dark, the desktop will do a more complete install
<Fenix-Dark> ty
<superm1> the alternate you still have a lot of manual steps post install
<Fenix-Dark> good, cause i'm downloading the desktop version
<superm1> good :)
<Fenix-Dark> i just tried knoppmyth and that didn't work, so i'm going to give mythbuntu a try
<superm1> okay well i'm gonna take off, best of luck.  if anything else comes up,
<superm1> !ask Fenix-Dark
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask Fenix-Dark
<superm1> !ask  | Fenix-Dark
<Zinn> Fenix-Dark: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Fenix-Dark> superm1, thanks
<craig> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Fenix-Dark> is there anything special i have to do to with mythbuntu to get my 5.1 (analog) surround sound speakers working?
<Nostahl> heyey all
<Nostahl> how do i connect my mythbuntu box to the network
<Nostahl> i dont see the tool
<hugolp> Nostahl:  conect the cable like with any other normal computer
<Fenix-Dark> i'm havign some trouble with my pchdtv 5500, it is only recognized as an analog tv tuner
<Fenix-Dark> i want to use it for dvb atsc tv
<Ace2016_> #
<jdstrand> Hi! does someone have a smallish DivX MS-MPEG-4 Version 3 video I can use to for testing a bug?
<MythbuntuGuest88> !ask | laga
<Zinn> laga: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest88> anyone familiar with diskless nodes?
<MythbuntuGuest75> hi all, is someone avaiable for a couple of questions? thanks in advance
<craigyboytaz> what are your questions
<rhpot1991> !ask | MythbuntuGuest75
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest75: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest75> ok...I'm totally nwe to linux and mythtv....I've bought an epia m10000,
<MythbuntuGuest75> installed mythtv, but I don't get any gui after restart. simply a shell (bash?). what I've to do to get a gui?
<MythbuntuGuest75>  tried to find something on the pdf, but without success
<MythbuntuGuest75> how can I start the gui?
<rhpot1991> check your logs: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rhpot1991> should say in there what the problem is
<rhpot1991> that being said, I don't know any of that via video stuff so I can't help much other than that
<rhpot1991> I'd imagine you need to enable the correct restricted drivers
<MythbuntuGuest75> thanks
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest75: the forums should have some info
<MythbuntuGuest75> thanks.
<MythbuntuGuest75> I've rebooted and now I've a gui!
<MythbuntuGuest75> uuuhm..
<rhpot1991> !forum | MythbuntuGuest75
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest75: The Mythbuntu forum is located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<craigyboytaz> rhpot1991, you done any diskless stuff?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest75: if it aint broke don't fix it
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> sorry
<craigyboytaz> np, how about hdmi?
<rhpot1991> negatory
<rhpot1991> let me guess, you want sound?
<craigyboytaz> ever heard of hdmi working with one tv but not another, POST im talking about, not X
<craigyboytaz> negatory :p
<rhpot1991> odd
<rhpot1991> sounds like the tv is the issue
<craigyboytaz> i know, im hoping it will be fine once i load the nvidia X drivers
<rhpot1991> I've heard words about needing to muck in the bios to get hdmi working nicely, but sounds like you are already past that point
<rhpot1991> could just be a matter of the tv detecting the signal
<craigyboytaz> but to get to that i need diskless working, and it is doing my head in...think is is my eth0 module
<craigyboytaz> yep...hoping X with the right modeline will fix it
<rhpot1991> my one is real slow to show anything when the computer boots, but once it gets to the splash screen its all fine
<craigyboytaz> splash as in loading screen, or POST splash
<rhpot1991> the mythbuntu/ubuntu loading thing with the progress bar
<craigyboytaz> kk, just burning myself a new livecd..keep those fingers crossed, you heard from laga today? hoping he can help with the diskless thing
<rhpot1991> he is the guy to talk to, but I haven't seen him around at all today
<craigyboytaz> hopefully tonight then
<craigyboytaz> afk
<rhpot1991> craigyboytaz: he operate on european time, but kinda merges with american time
<saftaplan> ﻿hi, I'm using mythbuntu and i get no sound at all with, for example, `aplay /dev/urandom`... however I get no errors, it just pretends to play... my sound card worked in gentoo with no problems and is also recognised in mythbuntu. any ideas what I should do?
<Seeker`> my mythtv box keeps freezing, and it sounds like the hard drive keeps on powering down
<craigyboytaz> is it muted?
<saftaplan> ﻿craigyboytaz: no I unmuted everything in alsamixer :)
<craigyboytaz> saftaplan, that was all i had to do
<saftaplan> ﻿craigyboytaz: yes but i unmuted everything and set all to volume >80.. and it still doesn't work :S
<saftaplan> first i thought it were problems with pulseaudio but that doesn't seem to be included in mythbuntu 8.04?
<craigyboytaz> saftaplan, i gtg...dont suppose you are connected to the wrong jack? always double check the obvious
<saftaplan> I have gentoo still on the same hard drive and sound works there
<saftaplan> but thanks for the effort ﻿craigyboytaz :)
<craigyboytaz> saftaplan, did you get it?
<laga> craigyboytaz: heya.
<laga> craigyboytaz: sup?
<craigyboytaz> laga, tink i might need your help soon!
<LB523> hi guys, I would like to know if, my usb based ir recievier(mce hauppage kit), with a phono jack output for ir blasting will work to ir blast to my atlanta  box. I know the other solution would be a serial based ir blaster, but this is what i have at the moment. Any input would help. Thanks.
<laga> craigyboytaz: good. feel free to ask, but i might not be around :)
<craigyboytaz> ok, ill ask you the probelm i had last night..rebuilding the image right now so cant test yet
<craigyboytaz> laga, i had an error like this http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg32644.html
<laga> craigyboytaz: yeah. soo..?
<craigyboytaz> laga, tried the fix it suggests, putting sky2 (Marvell yukon) module into /etc...then mkinitramfs then update-kernels
<craigyboytaz> and it woouldnt get past the initrd download...so ruibuilding the image just now
<laga> okay, let me know how it goes.. i guess #ltsp can also advise on these more generic issues
<craigyboytaz> laga, hoped you might have seen it before
<laga> yeah, i think we discussed that in the forums
<craigyboytaz> laga, i saw a thread, but didnt seem to come to a conclusion...dont suppose you have a link
<laga> nope
<laga> gotta search the forums yourself, i'm too tired now ;)
<craigyboytaz> guess that is fair enough
<craigyboytaz> can i get you a coffee :p
<laga> no thanks, i don't trink coffee ;)
<craigyboytaz> red bull
<laga> no caffeine at all :)
<craigyboytaz> aw man, how will i keep you awake till we fix this :p
<laga> you also need to re-run ltsp-update-kernels outside the chroot
<laga> after rebuilding the initramfs.
<laga> ltsp-update-image shouldn't be necessary
<laga> although i guess it also updates the kernels, but it's probably silly to do so much work just to update the kernels
<craigyboytaz> did that, thing went totally fuuny, just downloaded the kernel and initrd, then nothing
<laga> odd
<craigyboytaz> ok laga, brand new image gets that /tmp/eth0 error
<craigyboytaz> will it be the driver not being loaded
<craigyboytaz> or the other thing it could be is the port is being setup as eth1?
<laga> possible.. check dmesg?
<craigyboytaz> loading live cd just now
<laga> yeah, or in the initramfs prompt, assuming you get one
<craigyboytaz> dont get a prompt netbooting
<craigyboytaz> live cd usees eth0 with sky 2 module
<craigyboytaz> what command in the chroot should i use to make the initramfs?
<craigyboytaz> and can i just sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/amd64
<laga> yes, just chroot
<laga> then sudo update-initramfs -k all -c
<laga> IIRC ;)
<laga> then exit
<saftaplan> ﻿craigyboytaz: i finally found it :) apparently, "line jack sense" should be *muted* to have sound :P thanks for your help
<laga> then sudo ltsp-update-kernels
<laga> but maybe you also need to run ltsp-update-kernels inside the chroot, too
<laga> i dont have a chroot here right now :(
<craigyboytaz> thats ok and just to double check  sky2 should go in /etc/init*/modules
<craigyboytaz> saftaplan, well done mate :)
<saftaplan> and note to self: when testing sound with /dev/urandom, check that the volume is not too high first :P my parents almost killed me :P
<craigyboytaz> lmfao!
<Fenix-Dark> i just installed mythbuntu
<Fenix-Dark> when i choose watch tv, it does nothing
<craigyboytaz> laga, love you! seems to have worked!
<craigyboytaz> laga, do i install the nvidia drivers on the client, do i need to update the img?
<laga> if you need the same nvidia driver on all clients, install it inside the chroot
<laga> else install it on the client.
<laga> gotta run, cya
<craigyboytaz> later laga
<craigyboytaz> ok, now i have diskless working - can someone help with my admi/dvi connection?
<rhpot1991> bah, new futurama movie doesn't play in internal palyer
 * tgm4883_laptop_ stabs rhpot1991 
<rhpot1991> !stab tgm4883_laptop_
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883_laptop_ with a rusty spork.
<rhpot1991> take that
<tgm4883_laptop_> :(
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: looks like I might have to make xine work again :(
<rhpot1991> seemed to play in there, but I don't have it setup to do my sound
<rhpot1991> nor the remote
<tgm4883_laptop> i've contemplated going back to xine
<rhpot1991> I really like the internal player instead
<rhpot1991> this is the first movie I cared about that hasn't worked
<tgm4883_laptop> as did I, but i think xine might just be better
<rhpot1991> I have some livdvdnav and libdvdread errors in here
<rhpot1991> bunch of errors cracking CSS keys too
<tgm4883_laptop> yea thats no deal :(
<rhpot1991> hmmm I see words about using regionset to make sure your on the correct region correcting this one error
<rhpot1991> guess I could try that
<rhpot1991> alright, off to eat, I'll mess with it later and let you know how it goes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-28
<gogi> hello, I'm hoping someone can help me with a problem
<gogi> I just installed mythbuntu, hoping to dual boot with XP. But for some reason when I boot from the hdd and it gets time to load a OS, and hopefully show me the boot menu, the screen just fills up with "grub" over and over again
<tareks> Hi I'm not sure if anyone got my previous msgs of help but: I just installed mythbuntu, hoping to dual boot with XP. But for some reason when I boot from the hdd and it gets time to load a OS, and hopefully show me the boot menu, the screen just fills up with "grub" over and over again
<tareks> pleeasseee help :)
<Zinn> tareks: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: regionset doesn't to appear to have helped
<tareks> my language? huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, i figured it probably wouldn't
 * foxbuntu sighs
<rhpot1991> heh, false positive
<rhpot1991> knew there would be some
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, I thought you said something yesterday about wanting a daily kick?
<rhpot1991> what the
<rhpot1991> it plays on reboot
<rhpot1991> how odd
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, yeah...thats what I said
<tareks> so uhm...can anyone help me?
 * foxbuntu is seriously annoyed with people
<rhpot1991> does regionset need a reboot to apply?
<tgm4883_laptop> tareks, thats strange, oldschool screenshot?
<tareks> um...I don't think I can take a screenshot of it, it's before it loads any OS
<rhpot1991> I thought grub gave numbers with its errors
<rhpot1991> and lilo was the one that spammed itself for errors
<tgm4883_laptop> tareks, yea, thats why I said oldschool, ie, with a camera
<rhpot1991> http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html seems to agree with me
<tareks> oh lol
<tareks> well, just imagine the screen filling up with GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB over and over
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: does your dvd drive have a regionset?
<tareks> blank dos screen
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, err, all dvd drives do
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: I think they are empty by default
<tgm4883_laptop> tareks, thats very odd
<rhpot1991> and you set it yourself
<tareks> Right now I'm in the mythbuntu Live CD
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, actually by default, they should be set to your region, which for you is region 1, but you can also make them region free
<tgm4883_laptop> stb dvd players are the same way
<rhpot1991> mine was empty
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> how old?
<rhpot1991> set it to region one and it now plays this dvd on reboot
<rhpot1991> brand new
<rhpot1991> liteon sata
<tareks> It is very odd :(
<tgm4883_laptop> tareks, to be clear, it's after you installed, not when trying to run the live cd?
<tareks> I think grub or something is just setup incorrectly....I have my XP installation in one physical hdd sdb1 and the linux in another physical hdd which has 2 partitions (one ntfs) and the linux is in sda5
<tareks> tgm4883_laptop: yes, it is after I installed and removed the CD rom
<tgm4883_laptop> tareks, yea sounds like you need to reinstall grub
<tgm4883_laptop> which off the top of my head, i'm not sure how to do
<tareks> How would I go about doing that
<tareks> oh lol
<toorima> tareks: is your mbr on the first disk of the system?
<tgm4883_laptop> but the lovely people over in #ubuntu would know how
<tareks> toorima: it should be
<tgm4883_laptop> toorima, would have to be no?  Otherwise he wouldn't even see the grub issue
<toorima> http://www.mepis.org/node/13854
<tareks> hmm when I type su it won't accept my password
<tareks> is there some default liveCD password?
<rhpot1991> sudo
<tareks> sorry?
<rhpot1991> use sudo
<rhpot1991> or you can do sudo su if you must use su
<toorima> or sudo -i
<tareks> oh that worked
<tareks> I'm trying to follow the instructions in the link that toorima pasted, but it says mutilities command not found
<craigyboytaz> anyone here use HDMI?
<tareks> jeez i don't undersatnd this stuff...i just want to reinstall grub :(
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, what about it?
<tareks> ok I think I did something...I will pray and hope...brb
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, i can see my hdmi mobo post on a samsung 23" but not on a 42" Panasonic
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, I believe it has to do with the TV not passing good edid data to the HDMI port on the PC letting it know that the monitor is active on the port
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, i thought that as i cant get nvidia settings to see the tv...is there a fix?
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, I personally have a 50" DLP plugged in via HDMI
<craigyboytaz> any issues with it
<foxbuntu> nope
<craigyboytaz> lol! damm, might need to phone panasonic
<craigyboytaz> it was a £1300 tv ffs
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, you can try to find the correct mode line to manually write in the edid data into your xorg to help it along, but its hackish and has to match your tv model exactly, and they arent always published
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, how do i find out the busid that the hdmi is on, i have vga dvi and hdmi on mobo
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, I would say something like lspci | grep vid
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, did that before...only on compatiable vga controller
<foxbuntu> hmm
<sume> i'm trying to get an hp expresscard digital/analog tuner (hauppauge hvr 1500) to work with mythtv
<foxbuntu> you could work backwards too,
<sume> i'm not sure if it was correctly installed or not
<sume> here's the ouput from lspci and dmesg
<sume> dmesg
<sume> [   39.822833] cx23885 driver version 0.0.1 loaded
<sume> [   39.822948] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
<sume> [   39.824445] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<sume> [   39.824465] CORE cx23885[0]: subsystem: 0070:7717, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1500 [card=6,autodetected]
<craigyboytaz> fox, work backwards?
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, what do you mean backwards?
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, if you know the dev node (/dev/videoX) then you could use hal to search for it
<craigyboytaz> fox, not sure if i know how to do that
<foxbuntu> sume | !pastebin
<foxbuntu> sume, most of the hybrid tuners right now are at best experimental support
<sume> sorry i just saw pastebin
<sume> i'm posting there, first time here
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, do you know wht your video output device is?
<foxbuntu> /dev/videoX
<foxbuntu> (i.e. /dev/video0)
<sume> i have the folder /dev/dvb
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, /dev/videoX does not exist
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, yeah Im sorry thinking of video input
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, kk
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, lspic -v shows 3 regions
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, hmm, I al working on a grep statment to get you what you need
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, legend mate
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, what do you get with lspci | grep VGA
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, was looking to see if i could change busid in xorg.conf to point to hdmi or dvi and force it to the tv
<craigyboytaz> rather than through vga
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, oh, well thats not going to work for you anyhow
<foxbuntu> I thought you were hooked to the TV via HDMI?
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, currently have a monitor connected with vga, and dvi>HDMI and pure HDMI to the tv
<foxbuntu> why both?
<foxbuntu> you will confuse the xorg
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, to see if any end up working
<craigyboytaz> so take one out and leave vga + hdmi?
<foxbuntu> no
<craigyboytaz> what would u have me try?
<foxbuntu> if this is going to be a standalone mythbuntu box, I suggest just using HDMI or VGA
<foxbuntu> or DVI
<foxbuntu> one of them
<foxbuntu> take the second monitor out of the loop it will help too
<craigyboytaz> ok, at that point ill be blind, i cant even see it post vis dvi or hdmi on the tv
<foxbuntu> well if the TV has VGA, hook it to that
<foxbuntu> VGA has the best chance of passing good data
<craigyboytaz> vga might work...but tv in on the wall with cable behind, cant use vga
<craigyboytaz> hdmi still leaves me blank
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, HDMI support is not great yet, it is improving quickly for nvidia chipsets and ati is slowly coming along
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, i dont even think it is the linux support
<craigyboytaz> i can see it post on a sammy
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, oh I know, its edid data
<foxbuntu> all my tv's are sammy's
<foxbuntu> :)
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, where does xorg log on a diskless frontend....i have read about edid, but dont know how to get round it
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, what do you mean?
<craigyboytaz> like /var/log/xorg.n.log
<foxbuntu> laga, ping
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, hmm...I dont recall right off the top of my head
<craigyboytaz> think he went away for the night...guess my hdmi dreams are in tatters!
<foxbuntu> I dont work with the diskless _stuff_ yet
<craigyboytaz> maybe ill call panasonic
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, good luck
<foxbuntu> its not a supported itme
<foxbuntu> item*
<craigyboytaz> i know, but they may have had others calling about it
<foxbuntu> doubtful
<hads> very
<foxbuntu> best chance is to try to find the mode line for it
<craigyboytaz> even if i find the modeline...do i just need to add it to xorg.conf ...is there anythign else i need
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, you will have to find the wiki on it, it is not pretty to ad a monitor that way
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, if i connect it to my sammy, then add the panasonic modeline would that help..at least it would be set for 1080p signal over hdmi
<foxbuntu> not really, the modeline contains all the data that tells the video card what signal to output
<craigyboytaz> yes, but if i have proven hdmi through the sammy, then add the panasonic modeline...it should be good to go?
<foxbuntu> if your lucky
<craigyboytaz> aw man....it all seemed so simple
<craigyboytaz> http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-August/191623.html
<craigyboytaz> what about the nvidia built in modes?
<foxbuntu> craigyboytaz, you can try playing around with it
<craigyboytaz> thanks fox
<Corkster> Has anyone successfully got a HVR-950 to work ?
<Corkster> I have had two attempts and two dismal failures
<sume> my scan did not return any channels
<sume> what's a good way to check if my card is working properly?
<craigyboytaz> hello, has anyone had a problem getting hdmi/dvi to display on there tv? on 1 tv hdmi works, on another i dont get a thing..no bios post no X notihng...yet it acepts ps3 into it
<Vinconzo> hi
<Vinconzo> I have a crappy pc, with only 265MB, 2.40MHz P4, and 64MB GeForce 4 videocard, is it still, someway possible to use Mythbuntu on this pc?
<foxbuntu> Vinconzo, upgrade the RAM and vid card and perhaps
<foxbuntu> Daviey, ping
<sume> ﻿what's a good way to check if my tv tuner is working properly?
<foxbuntu> sume, what kind of tuner?
<sume> hp expresscard (hauppauge hvr 1500)
<foxbuntu> sume, paste bin this: dmesg | grep ivtv
<sume> that returns nothing, i've pasted my dmesg and lspci on pastebin though
<sume> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23393/
<sume> that being grep | ivtv
<foxbuntu> well I can say that its not installed properly
<sume> ok
<sume> may i ask how you can tell?
<foxbuntu> uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release
<sume> and what should i do about it, i saw my card supported on the v4l wiki
<sume> oh, i thought that was for my webcam
<foxbuntu> the firmware doesnt look like its happy
<sume> i have installed the driver from v4l
<foxbuntu> right after the card starts up youshould see it register a video device /dev/videoX
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, he might have had to upgrade his CPU too
<tgm4883_laptop>  2.40MHz P4
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't even know they made a P4 that slow
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, lol..I read right over that, I didnt even notice it
<foxbuntu> sume, from reading the forums the v4l driver at this point will only produce working ATSC from that card
<foxbuntu> sume, you can check if this node is started /dev/dvb/adapterX/dvr0
<sume> yes
<foxbuntu> if thats there then you can try cat /dev/dvb/adapterX/dvr0 > test.mpg
<sume> i have demux0, dvr0, frontend0, and net0
<foxbuntu> then ctrl +c to end it, try to play it with mplayer
<sume> i get 0 file size
<protonchris> I just upgrade my mythbuntu box from gutsy to hardy.  Now apt-get is telling me that ubuntu-desktop is being held back.  Is this package still required?
<sume> do i have to connect it with the cable to test it
<sume> foxbuntu, what do you suggest?
<craigyboytaz> foxbuntu, just to let you know i fixed the hdmi...nvidia drivers was the problem, used Envy...all fixed!  thanks for your help last night...afk now
<Daviey> foxbuntu: ?
<pruper1> anybody out there any good w/Firwire & motorola STBs?
<pruper1> I'll take that as a no ;-)
<laga> you need to ask a real question ;)
<pruper1> ok, fair enough
<pruper1> had a 'working' via chipset firwire PCI card connected to a motorola STB
<pruper1> powerd down, replaced it w/the apparently recomended chipset pci card
<pruper1> FW323 (rev 61)
<pruper1> and now, nothing I do will show a STB on the new card
<pruper1> any thoughts?
<pruper1> same port on the STB.... tried all 3 ports on the new card
<pruper1> even manualy loading raw1394 (or whatever) module fails to show anything in plugreport or mythprime
<pruper1> (mythbuntu Hardy)
<slundell> sebrock, Any news on the hard drive ticking issue?
<sebrock> slundell, yes. Turns out my mobo gives ticks for some IDE hardware aswell.
<sebrock> While I had my old DVD-drive no ticks, this new gives ticks. If its directly from the IDE bus or via some linux specifics I dont know.
<sebrock> Very strange anyway
<sebrock> No problems though, I was about to return it anyway. It sound like shit when reading discs
<Zinn> sebrock: Please watch your language.
<slundell> sebrock, which mobo do you use?
<sebrock> slundell, it's GIGABYTE GA-G33M-S2H, so fairly new
<sebrock> tried a few BIOS but all the same
<sebrock> would be interesting to know where the problem resides, in DVD, in mobo or in OS
<sebrock> as of now I think its the DVD that sends some kind of heartbeat as this blinking is pretty continous
<bronson> Hi, I'm having AC3 troubles.
<bronson>  2008-06-28 11:57:29.489 NVP::AddAudioData():p1: Audio buffer overflow, audio data lost!
<bronson> I get about 150 MB of this error per minute in my mythfrontend.log
<bronson> Any ideas on what I can do about it?
<j3gorman> Hello. I'm looking for support with mythtv 0.21.0+fixes17416-0ubuntu1. It addressess a bug I have with my Hauppauge pvr-350 and the Mythbuntu program guide. I need directions on how to apply install or otherwise use this patch/bug fix or whatever it is, and was hoping that th e directions are posted somewhere. Thanks!
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<Fenix-Dark> i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers for my 9600GT with mythbuntu 8.04. i can't seem to get it working, i'm open to suggestions
<rhpot1991> Fenix-Dark: use the restricted drivers manager?
<Fenix-Dark>  rhpot1991 it didnt show my graphics card
<sume> i've had it with my tuner
<Fenix-Dark> rhpot1991, so what do i do if i the restricted drivers manager does not show my graphics card?
<sume> can anyone recommend a pcmcia tuner
<sume> one that has been tested to work?
<zabbadapp> any problems to know of when updating mythbuntu 7.10 to 8.04 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-29
<tgm4883_laptop> zabbadapp, no
<zabbadapp> ok, sounds good ...
<christian__> hallo
<christian__> i want receive this rtsp stream :rtsp://213.254.239.61/farm/*/encoder/rsa-sachsen/livestream.rm
<christian__> but it doen t work! Can someone help me please?
<christian__> rtsp://213.254.239.61/farm/*/encoder/rsa-sachsen/livestream.rm
<|gandhii|> after installing mythbuntu 8.04..  I checked the box for installing Ubuntu (gnome) in the MCC..   how do I switch over to that window manager?
<|gandhii|> How do I set it up to use gnome by default?
<tgm4883_laptop> |gandhii|, at the login screen, click sessions and select (gnome, or ubuntu desktop, or something like that ;) )
<christian__> Hallo
<christian__> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen  radiostream "rtsp://213.254.239.61/farm/*/encoder/rsa-sachsen/livestream.rm" über mythstream empfangen kann?
<Bernardo> hi
<christian__> Hallo
<laga> christian__: english? :)
<christian__> a little
<christian__> german
<christian__> i have a problem with mythstream
<christian__> http://lsd.newmedia.tiscali-business.com/bb/redirect.lsc?adid=13353&content=live&media=rm&stream=rsa-sachsen/livestream.rm
<christian__> i put this url in mythstream radiolist
<christian__> the harvester give me the follow url  "rtsp://213.254.239.61/farm/*/encoder/rsa-sachsen/livestream.rm"
<christian__> when i go to this url  is in the statusfield "no stream"
<christian__> have someone an idea whats wrong?
<christian__>  i have a problem with mythstream
<christian__>  http://lsd.newmedia.tiscali-business.com/bb/redirect.lsc?adid=13353&content=live&media=rm&stream=rsa-sachsen/livestream.rm
<christian__>  i put this url in mythstream radiolist
<christian__>  the harvester give me the follow url  "rtsp://213.254.239.61/farm/*/encoder/rsa-sachsen/livestream.rm"
<christian__>  when i go to this url  is in the statusfield "no stream"
<christian__>  have someone an idea whats wrong?
<zabbadapp> is * valid in an URL? try to replace the * with %xx (hexadecimal ascii-code) ...
<protonchris> top
<christian__> ok i try
<weiser> Hey, does anyone know the solution on this error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-15.11_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig"
<weiser> I'm trying to upgrade to at newer Nvidia card
<scant> hi, does MythBuntu support XFS?
<laga> the file system? yes
<scant> does MythBuntu use the 2.6.23 kernel with XFS concurrent multiple data streams?
<laga> it uses 2.6.24
<laga> 8.04 uses 2.6.24
<defendguin> how can i tell what remote my remote is in the lircrc file?
<scant> anyone here use KnoppMyth before switching to MythBuntu?
<defendguin> why use knoppmyth?  that can't be good for performance
<scant> defendguin: I've used KnoppMyth for over a year, I'm thinking of switching to MythBuntu, why is KnoppMyth not good for performance.
<defendguin> running from a livecd instead of the hard drive has to incread the time it takes to read from the disc
<defendguin> increase*
<laga> gah
<laga> defendguin: knoppmyth is usually installed onto hdd
<scant> yeah, KnoppMyth isn't only a LiveCD distro
<defendguin> thats deceptive branding
<scant> I think it's legacy naming
<defendguin> tisk tisk
<scant> anyone here familiar with XFS's concurent multiple data streams and use it with MythBuntu? supposedly it's good for performance
<defendguin> seriously though, the last version of my lircrc file and no mention of a "remote =" field and i want to add the prev.ch button section but i don't know which of the 5 hauppauge remotes mine is
<defendguin> i have a pvr 150 i think
<Yoshwa> Hello folks! I need some advice in order to purchase some video card for my system.
<defendguin> Yoshwa: I always liked my hauppauge
<Nostahl> hey all
<Yoshwa> I'm with MythTV on Ubuntu 8.04; 2Gb RAM Intel Core2 Duo 1.86GHz; Intel graphics controller of DQ965COEKR; MythTV is functional, though monitor output is poor qualilty; maybe I lack to master settings? All other software has good screen output otherwise, and TVTime software was already better quality, but insufficient too compared with standard TV sets. Should I buy an nVidia which has support for my pcHDTV 5500 TV card or look fo
<Nostahl> how do i access a shared folder on my other computer from my mythbuntu box
<Yoshwa> To quote pcHDTV FAQ: ...NVIDIA card with IDCT acceleration; we recommend video cards that support hardware accelerated mpeg decoding and the XvMC interface. Currently nVidia supports this in some of their video cards such as the MX series and FX4200 cards. Better deinterlacing can also be done on higher performance machines.
<Yoshwa> The HD-3000 and HD-5500 come with drivers for 32 bit windows 2000 and xp systems. The HD-5500 is know to work on windows 32 bit systems with ATI graphics cards running the ATI multimedia Center.
<Yoshwa> I maybe should ask the question on newsgroups of MythTV, Ubuntu and pcHDTV instead. Anyway, I leave my IRC software online and will be back later. c u
<ZippyP> Is anyone familiar with the TT-3200 Technotrend card (STB0899)?
<rhpot1991> Nostahl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=(shares)
<Nostahl> also   my tv changed from color to black and white for some reason
<Nostahl> any idea' how to get ti back to color
<defendguin> i've been having some issues with the program guide sticking from time to time the guide will stop responding  at which point it seems to start storing lirc commands and when ever it unsticks it will use all the commands that were input.  this does not seem to be limited to lirc input though because it happens if i plug in a keyboard too.  i ran top through an ssh terminal and the processor isn't working excessively
<defendguin> no one else is having a problem like this?
<Nostahl> anyone having issues with black and white tv display
<tgm4883_laptop> Nostahl, you didn't switch to PAL did you?
<Nostahl> didnt change any settings
<Nostahl> just turned everything on and i was black and white
<defendguin>  i tried turning off floating channel selector and channel icons but that didn't make a difference
<defendguin>  i also tried turning the shading to the lowest cpu intensive setting and it didn't make a difference
<defendguin> its really to annoying to continue to use it
<defendguin> too*
<Nostahl> weird
<Nostahl> my tv fixed itself!
<Nostahl> just started up the myth box today heh
<Nostahl> and its color again!
<Nostahl> whew!
<tgm4883_laptop> Nostahl, glad I could help ;)
<Nostahl> what kind of cool things are you guys doin with your myth boxes
<ZippyP> Anyone familiar with Multiproto, Mantis, or v4l device updates?
<laga> !ask | ZippyP
<Zinn> ZippyP: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<agoliveira> Hi there. Anyone has ﻿Mythbuntu working on a mac mini? I can't get the ir to work. As a matter of fact, I can't get any answer from the lircd as if the ir signal is not recognised at all. Any tips?
<ZippyP> <Zinn>  I thought that was a question.  I have all the time to wait for an answer.
<Nostahl> what kind of cool stuff are you guys doin with your myth boxes
<laga> ZippyP: you need to ask a real question. not a meta question ;)
<agoliveira> Nostahl: Currently it works as my digital media player only, I don't do any recording on it (yet). I have all my media in a RAID 5 file server I created and I read it over NFS. Works nicelly.
<agoliveira> Except for the lack of remote control as I asked above.
<Nostahl> im not using it for recording yet eather
<Nostahl> just playing my music and video's that i ripped to keep safe
<ZippyP> lol   OK... Has anyone been successful with compiling and installing Multiproto for various drivers for capture cards with Myth?
<Traveler4> Hello everyone! :)
<Nostahl> how tuff is it to setup streaming over my home network
<cesman> Nostahl: define "streaming"
<cesman> Nostahl: for instance, a frontend streams from the backend
<Nostahl> well i got the myth box in my new media room ( consequence of getting involved in myth tv is you build a media room all of a sudden! )
<cesman> Nostahl: however if you must use NFS or Samba to share videos or music between BE/FE
<Nostahl> and i got another tv in my bedroom
<Nostahl> thought it'd be a cool thing to use my laptop at nights
<Nostahl> as a frontend
<Nostahl> etc
<cesman> Nostahl: again, for a frontend MythTV will "stream" it's recorded shows
<Nostahl> k
<Nostahl> another question
<cesman> Nostahl: however there must be filesharing for musiv and videos
<Nostahl> the only way to connect my laptop to the other tv is though a converter box thing
<Nostahl> are there any problems going through that
<Nostahl> ie it does s-video to coax
<cesman> Nostahl: no problems I'm aware of...
<cesman> Nostahl: however I've no experience w/ any "convertor box"
<Nostahl> i tryed using it from the mythbox to the tv didnt work
<Nostahl> so prob laptop wont eather
<cesman> couldn't tell you
<Nostahl> ya know    heh its a small tv anyways
<Nostahl> when im in bed i could just put the laptop on the nightstand
<Nostahl> and watch it from laptop
<Nostahl> keep it simple eh
<cesman> funny, that is how I first tested the live CD on KnoppMyth
<Nostahl> since my laptop uses ubuntu
<Nostahl> i should be able to find the frontend packages easily eh
<Nostahl> instead of waiting for a live cd to boot up
<cesman> yes, a frontend package exist...
<superm1> rhpot1991, i think once the bot gets the rest of what you have planned, it might be useful to enable parts of it for #mythtv-users too. stuff like when it catches people talking about sasc-ng etc
<Zinn> superm1: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<defendguin> mario you got a sec?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> hi cesman
<superm1> what's up defendguin ?
<defendguin> i've got an issue with the program guide  i've been trying to work out but i'm kinda stuck and i don't know where to even look currently
<defendguin> i've been having some issues with the program guide sticking from time to time the guide will stop responding  at which point it seems to start storing lirc commands and when ever it unsticks it will use all the commands that were input.  this does not seem to be limited to lirc input though because it happens if i plug in a keyboard too.  i ran top through an ssh terminal and the processor isn't working excessively hard
<defendguin>   I've tried adjusting many settings for the program guide but i have had no luck
<superm1> i've heard of similar problems
<superm1> have you already tried turning down the effect the guide is using?
<superm1> low/med/high, etc?
<defendguin> yes its on low
<superm1> the other thing i heard was changing the deinterlacing type that you are using
<superm1> so that less work is put on rendering that window while the guide is open
<defendguin> i've been watching top on the box and it sticks to around 20%
<superm1> rendering the small window that is
<defendguin> do you adjust that in the program guide settings or on a playback setting somewhere?
<superm1> playback settings i believe
<defendguin> what are the video playback profiles?
<superm1> different prefabbed settings
<superm1> they include deinterlacers and some more information
<superm1> you can customize one already there or make another.
<defendguin> i guess the slim one would be the lightest ones
<superm1> yeah
<defendguin> heh that did it
<Nostahl> k so if i have a myth box running in the media room
<cesman> hi superm1
<Nostahl> with default settings
<cesman> how are you?
<Nostahl> and i want to access it via frontend on my laptop
<Nostahl> i just install mythtv-frontend (im using ubuntu on laptop)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-22
<mazda01> how could I manually tell a mythvideo movie metadata to look for a certain jpg for it's artwork?
<Seeker`> mazda01: download it manually, then change the path in the video manager?
<mazda01> Seeker`, huh?
<mazda01> Seeker`, i need to manually tell for example movie metadata Daywatch that it should look for 0965410.jpg. in mythvideo I can only enter the imdb number but it doesn't fetch the dvd cover. it fails for some reason. so I downloaded the cover myself, saved it in /var/lib/mythtv/posters/ and now I want to update the database entry for Daywatch and tell it to look for that .jpg file.
<Seeker`> mazda01: one sec
<Seeker`> mazda01: what error do you get?
<Seeker`> I've fiddled with stuff, so mine doesn't work like normal
<Seeker`> but if you go in to video manager, press m you should be able to edit metadata
<Seeker`> then set a cover file there
<mazda01> Seeker`, OH, you know I always just pass over that option. DAH me.
<edoceo> I just did an install of Mythubuntu Jaunty - now when it boots I see the splash OK but then goes to very corrupted video output
<edoceo> I selected ATI drivers during install, seems like resolution is too high.  Don't see info in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - where to change?  How to get "safe video mode" ?
<edoceo> I could switch to an nvidia adapter if necessary
 * edoceo going to band prac - will watch for answer when return
<mazda01> edoceo, what you should do is after you're in to the corrupted video output. hit ctrl-alt-F1. that will take you to a textual login screen. type in your username, hit enter, type in your password, hit return. then if you're saying that there is no    Device   section in your xorg.conf then you need to add it. Here's what a general Device section looks like. http://pastebin.com/d5c84f59d. For the driver use "vesa". That should at le
<mazda01> ast get you into a GUI so you can then install the correct drivers and setup your xorg.conf correctly. If you don't have an Nvidia card I doubt the Nvidia drivers will work for you but I can't say for sure. Good luck.
<Staticwave_Ace> hello all, I've just started experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/375224 and I was wondering if I could do any live debugging with someone
<chris___> Hey, wonder if someone can help?
<chris___> I'm new to Mythbuntu. When I start my machine, frontend loads automatically, but crashes immediately.
<chris___> I see black and grey gradients, and the window where the theme caching should be, but that's it... no text or images.
<chris___> Any thoughts?
<bart_> Hi guys, ever since my upgrade to Mythbuntu 9.04 my tv signal is distorted and I get warnings in my logs: ivtv0: All encoder VBI stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<bart_> Any clues would be greatly appreciated
<ruskie> lo
<ruskie> got a prob... upgraded to -trunk mythtv builds and now getting:
<ruskie> [  117.686809] mythfrontend.re[4146]: segfault at 80 ip ad900724 sp bffafcd0 error 4 in libqt-mt.so.3.3.8[ad377000+6f2000]
<ruskie> anyone have a solution? or some link to howto downgrade?
<rhpot1991> no going back
<rhpot1991> unless you backed up your db before hand
<ruskie> well if I could get rid of that segfault I'd be just as happy
<rhpot1991> google I guess
<ruskie> hmm possibly an old plugin...
<ruskie> yay
<ruskie> now just need to fixup lirc again
<ruskie> segfault is pointless for websearching but the backtrace was usable for websearching ;)
<JThundley> hey guys, I recently rebooted for a kernel upgrade and I found that a few of the buttons on my hauppauge remote stopped working in irexec
<JThundley> it's been so long since I've messed with lirc I've forgotten how to do it
<JThundley> jt@mythbox ~ $ irw /dev/lircd
<JThundley> 000000000000178c 00 Radio Hauppauge_350
<JThundley> ahh nevermind, I think it's working
<JThundley> I wrote this crazy wrapper program in python so I can run commands in irexec from the command line
<JThundley> irexec wasn't running, I changed it in rc.local, hurrrr
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-23
<pxwebdev> Hows everyone
<Walzmyn> how can i run my mythbox from my laptop?
<Walzmyn> by that i mean, how can i control my mythbox from my laptop
<pxwebdev> you mean how can you control mythbox thats on another computer from your laptop
<Walzmyn> yes
<Walzmyn> someone told me i could while I was installing mythbuntu, but I didn't remember how
<pxwebdev> well from what I read in the docs, you install the server, then you install the client on the laptop and configure the client to look at the server for the info
<pxwebdev> its all in the setup config area
<Walzmyn> where are those docs. I was searching the website but couldn't find anythign
<tgm4883> Walzmyn, you need to use mythweb to do so
<Marthy_CSNA> I need assistance changing inuputs on my pvr 150, so that I can stream it with vlc, I already got the coax in working, but can't switch to the the composite input
<karatekickz> anyone help me with vnc?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-24
<lwizardl> hi
<foxbuntu> lwizardl, hello
<fluvvell> I've been installing a backend server with diskless server, when I go into the mcc to change settings and add packages, the control centre progress screen comes up and it hangs.
<Technophil> what version(s)?
<mazda01> anyone else use myth2xbmc?
<wombo> mazda01, As per the Mythtv-users channel go and ask at question in the XBMC channel
<mazda01> mazda01, thank you. I was just curious if someone else uysed it.
<zacatlan> Hi,
<zacatlan> Hi, I am trying to evaluate whether I should install mythbuntu or not. Can anyone please tell me if it is possible to install and run mythbuntu and asterisc in parallel
<cumulus007> Do the daily builds of mythbuntu conatin the latest translations?
<cumulus007> *contain
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-25
<karatekickz> has anyone here messed with the x11vnc parameters?
<fluvvell> Technophil: Re the mcc for the diskless workstation crashing, I'm using Jaunty 9.04. The script hangs when I try to commit changes. I'm trying to weigh up whether to just make changes in the overlay because the workstation mcc keeps hanging.
<Technophil> fluvell: I believe 8.10 was known to have problems, me included however 9.04 I understood to be better...it seems maybe not...
<fluvvell> Technophil: Thanks, looks like using the terminal (which is obviously a chroot ) is allowing us to make the changes
<karatekickz> I have a question about x11vnc
<karatekickz> anyone around to help?
<karatekickz> im having massive problems running headless with x11vnc
<fluvvell> can anyone shed light on how to get a diskless system to shutdown (booted from usb stick) I get SQUASHFS error sb_bread failed reading block 0x62eda  ( Unable to read cache block  blah blah blah.
<fluvvell> Technophil, I see you're logged in, any ideas?
<Technophil> Google?
<michael__> hey i've got some questions - Is mythTV for me? I've just installed it, i'd like to be able to watch TV on it, but i'd really like for it to be able to access all of myt downloaded media and play that on a TV
<michael__> and also i'm having issues getting a drive to be discovered (haven't been able to mount it yet)
<michael__> hello?
<michael__> no answer?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-26
<map7> I've just done a 'fsck -y' as root on the system as I was booted into it and now I cannot boot
<map7> am I stuffed?
<map7> I get an Error 15
<Essobi> map7: sounds like it
<Essobi> map7: try a boot disk, backup your DB, and media
<Essobi> and re-install the root
<Essobi> or..
<Essobi> re-install from a backup.
<zsircusr> hello!
<steve_> hello
<dkeith> got a dead-simple newbie question about mythbuntu announcements.  It says "9.04 Jaunty Jackalope" is released.  Is that the mainline mythbuntu release or some variant or candidate?  I am having trouble getting audio on 8.x and considering trying 9.04
<darthanubis> dkeith, released as in final?
<dkeith> http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/release
<darthanubis> I don't need a link
<dkeith> "Mythbuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope Is Here!"
<darthanubis> what does relesed mean to you?
<darthanubis> released?
<dkeith> released means "available for general use"
<darthanubis> no
<dkeith> it was the "Janty Jackalope" part I was asking about
<darthanubis> that is just a name
<darthanubis> like Hardy Heron
<dkeith> Cool.  So I presume that each major relase corresponds to an aliterative codename?
<darthanubis> released means, it aint a beta or a RC (release candidate) it means it is a FINAL
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> Have you heard of Ubuntu before?
<dkeith> yes.
<darthanubis> there you go
<dkeith> long time user of Unix/Linux, but new to Ubuntu
<darthanubis> well Ubuntu has a naming program just like any other Linux distro
<dkeith> got it.
<darthanubis> Mint "Gloria"
<dkeith> many thanks
<darthanubis> np
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-27
<d110__> When I use the Internal player on my thin clients I get a segfault error 4 in libpthread?  Should I be using mplayer instead when using thin clients?
<map7> I keep getting nvp: prebuffer wait timed out 10 times when I watch LiveTV what's going on?
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> i just install mythbuntu and instaled it with amd graphics and tv out with HD1080p and when it gose in to the os the picturre get all disturted
<Shadow__X> dpms isnt working on my system
<Shadow__X> it goes to screen saver but the screen stays on
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<dkeith> hi
<DGMurdockIII> i cant get sound
<DGMurdockIII> im using over hdmi
<bogus-> is it dump your problems day already?
<CNLiberal> i'm having an issue with my remote control
<CNLiberal> whenever i use the remote to quit out of a video in XINE, it appears to hang XINE
<CNLiberal> however
<CNLiberal> if I use the keyboard to exit out (using the Q button) XINE exits successfully
<CNLiberal> i'm forced to do a 'killall xine' in order to get the mythfrontend to come back up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-28
<MythbuntuGuest07> Hi! I have a question about Frequency Table. I have comcast, and plugged cable right into my hd-5500. When I scan, I get no channels come up.
<MythbuntuGuest07> I remember having to change the frequency table in the past for to see channels.
<MythbuntuGuest07> Nevermind, I got it.
<tgm4883> Can anyone recommend a good ota antenna for the attic
<kiatoa> hello, question: my ubuntu/mythtv system went from recording well a few days ago to poor recording. I recently applied a security update but think the issue occured before the update (xorg, compiz, gstreamer and libsasl2 were updated). I'm looking for suggestions on how to debug the problem.
<MythbuntuGuest10> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest10> there?
<MythbuntuGuest10> any1?
<MythbuntuGuest10> i just want to know how i can have multiple video directories
<MythbuntuGuest10> ive mounted both the shared files
<MythbuntuGuest10> i just need to set them both up to be read
<zacatlan> hi guys... first time mythbuntu. can someone tell me which restricted extras should I use? ubuntu or xbuntu?
<Invio> hey, i have seen, that mythbuntu needs support for her iso files, i can host them on a german server
<dvdjimmy> dear all
<dvdjimmy> I have currently a strange problem with a dvb-c setup in germany
<dvdjimmy> if I only add one transport to the list of transports and scan all existing transports, then suddenly mythbuntu adds a lot of other transports to the list which are no longer related to dvb-c
<dvdjimmy> they are related to dvb-s but I only have one dvb-c card installed
<dvdjimmy> :(
<dvdjimmy> this results in not being able to watch live tv as mythbuntu complains about wrong frequency and symbolrate
<tgm4883> anyone use ethernet over powerline
<Daviey> yus
<tgm4883> Daviey, how well does that work for you?
<Daviey> dandy
<tgm4883> can you do HD over it?
<Daviey> tgm4883: remember to take the shrink wrapoff.. otherwise it gets realy hot and kills the connection :)
<Daviey> tgm4883: "apparently" .. not tried it personally
<Daviey> but the speed is good
<tgm4883> it's 85 Mbps
<tgm4883> you haven't tried EoP personally, or haven't tried HD over it?
<Daviey> HD
<Daviey> I use it all the time
<tgm4883> ok
<Daviey> <--- using a wifi access point connected to EoP
<tgm4883> HD over that?
<Daviey> not tried HD
<tgm4883> you have no HD?
<Daviey> no
<tgm4883> USA > England
<tgm4883> ;)
<Daviey> Daviey's equipment < HD
<tgm4883> :(
<Daviey> well i want hi-def sat.. but i'm waiting for a dual board
<Daviey> don't want two PCI cards
<tgm4883> yea, that gets to be a pain in smaller cases
<Daviey> meh.. backend :)
<tgm4883> I have that issue in my Antec Fusion
<Daviey> but i only have 1 spair pci slot in the backend, and i don't want to rip out a dvb-t card
<Daviey> (have two dvb-t cards)
<tgm4883> heh, well I could have a separate backend if HD over EoP works well
<Daviey> well the kit i bought stated it could do hi-def.. and tbhi believe it.. not had any speed issues
<tgm4883> I'll have to see if anywhere in town carries some at a decent price
<tgm4883> it's that or wireless N stuff
 * Daviey meh's wireless for high delievery stuff
<Daviey> My EoP is 200Mbps
<Daviey> http://www.zyxel.co.uk/web/product_category.php?PC1indexflag=20050804090200
<tgm4883> ah yea, that should do HD well
<tgm4883> i'm not sure I can find one of those in town though
<Daviey> i bought 3 of them bad boys
<Daviey> "town"!
<Daviey> wtf.. using mail order :)
<Daviey> I just wish it included PoE
<Daviey> One of them is used for a Voip phone in the bedroom
<Daviey> the other is in the garage with the adsl router
<tgm4883> nice
<Daviey> the 3rd is in the office, connected to a 16 port switch.. linkining 2 PC's, a fon access point normally with 2 laptops connected
<tgm4883> sounds like that might be the way to go
<Daviey> oh, and and two sip phones
<Daviey> so the bandwidth is pretty good :P
<tgm4883> yep, sounds like it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-28
<UbuntuLily> how do I format a hard disk from a Mythbuntu live cd?
<rhpot1991> UbuntuLily: should be able to launch gparted from the menu
<rhpot1991> and the installer will format it along the way
<theboss> wondering if someone could help me get mythtv working on ubuntu 10.4
<rhpot1991> !ask | theboss
<Zinn> theboss: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<theboss> well my problem is this i have the card installed and recognizing on the system and lspci i also was notified by a user in here for the module fix so the card should work now
<theboss> when i mythtv-setup for whatever reason the card is not there
<theboss> also is it better to run mytbuntu than mythtv
<theboss> on top of regular ubuntu 10.04
<theboss> i just have the regular install for ubuntu 10.04 but see where i can apt-get in mythbuntu
<Infl8ableSoulm8> so, that card option didn't fix it?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> check to see if /dev/dvb exists
<theboss> well i removed mythtv
<theboss> just reinstalled
<Infl8ableSoulm8> /dev/dvb should still exist without mythtv
<theboss> yes
<theboss> /dev/dvb is there
<Infl8ableSoulm8> k
<theboss> i believe my card is functioning
<theboss> something isnt jiving still though
<theboss> i reinstalled i start mythtv-setup
<Infl8ableSoulm8> did you select DVB as the device type?
<theboss> i go to capture cards
<theboss> yes
<theboss> it has samsung something or another
<Infl8ableSoulm8> hmm.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> yeah
<Infl8ableSoulm8> that's what mine shows up as.
<theboss> what else should i try to do there in setting up the capture card
<Infl8ableSoulm8> but I can only get a few station that don't work because my antenna is apparently crap.
<theboss> bare with me for just a second
<Infl8ableSoulm8> the rest of the mythtv setup I haven't gone through, yet :/
<theboss> oh
<Infl8ableSoulm8> because I need to get a working antenna
<Infl8ableSoulm8> I got it to do a channel scan and came up with only a couple of channels, but it's going to hbe a backend server, solely, so I haven't tried to test if those channels will come in clearly.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> and apparently after trying tosetup a myth-frontend on the same box, the frontend and the backend don't communicate :/
<Infl8ableSoulm8> so I'm also going to end up doing a wipe/reinstall.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> and try to get them both set up at the same time.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> and, btw, all that stuff I told you is in no way related to me knowing anything ;)
<Infl8ableSoulm8> you just happened to have the same card and problem I had the day before you showed up.
<theboss> its cool
<theboss> thanks for the insight
 * sh_kilnao 
<KjetilK> does the MythBuntu installer CD support LVM installs?
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: not any more, its not really needed with storage groups
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: there are a few ways you can go about it though, if you really need to
<KjetilK> hmmm, ok
<KjetilK> the system I'm building has a 30 GB SSD drive that I plan to use for / and a 500 GB HDD and a 1.5 TB HDD
<KjetilK> so, the idea was to use the two HDDs in an LVM
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: storage groups will handle that for you
<rhpot1991> you just tell your storage group it has those 2 drives, and it will fill and maintain them
<KjetilK> ok
<rhpot1991> no reason to hastle with a LVM then
<KjetilK> that sounds good, as it is indeed a hassle
<KjetilK> but where do I mount the drives, then?
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: wherever you want, all the mythtv stuff lives in /var/lib/mythtv by default
<KjetilK> right
<rhpot1991> I like to do /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/drive1 and /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/drive2
<KjetilK> right, so you mount the drives on those two points?
 * KjetilK finds http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-9.html#storagegroups
<KjetilK> OK, thanks, I'll continue the install now :-)
<sidh> Greetings
<sidh> excuse me I would need your help: yesterday i watched tv with mythbuntu without a problem, and today, when i want to watch tv, i get a message in french that says : "Error : MythTV uses all entries, but there is none active recordings"
<sidh> I've made some settings with permissions for dierectory for records and so on, and add the mythtv user in the NFS share group for the video retrieving, maybe i would have made an error in setting the permission of the mythtv user
<rhpot1991> sidh: sounds like your tuner is currently recording
<Seeker`> sidh: what cards do you use?
<sidh> Seeker`: i use a nova td 500 (dvb-t)
<sidh> i ran mythtv setup and set generic for both tuner
<sidh> it seems to work know
<sidh> btw if there is some french users , the xmltv grabber seems to be unavailable (telepoche)
<sidh> is there another one ?
<chiluk> sorry sidh, you are the first french user I've seen on this channel.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-29
<pepsiman> My computer sometimes hangs during shutdown, looking at the mythtv-backend logs for when this happened this morning, it appears that mysqld was stopped before mythtv-backend - start of a very long log: http://mythtv.pastebin.com/hdUT4nmp
<superm1> pepsiman, i'm not sure we can control who gets the shutdown sent to it first
<rhpot1991> shouldn't it still die when it gets the kill signal though?
<pepsiman> I'm not even sure if it's mythtv-backend that is stopping the shutdown
<pepsiman> syslog has stopped, so nothing gets logged
<superm1> well all processes should get the shutdown signal sent at the same time
<pepsiman> I'll try #upstart
<KjetilK> if I enable http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu, I will only get fixes that make my system stabler, right?
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu
<tgm4883> KjetilK, are there other kinds of fixes?
<tgm4883> I mean, fixes that make your system unstabler don't seem like fixes
<KjetilK> tgm4883, I just didn't feel completely confident about it from the docs...
<tgm4883> What part of the docs?
<KjetilK> it could be that they were backporting features
<KjetilK>  http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<tgm4883> KjetilK, yes, I wrote that page. So what part
<tgm4883> we aren't backporting features to 0.23. You are getting stuff from the 0.23-fixes branch upstream. That is what that PPA contains
<KjetilK> ok, good
<tgm4883> but what part of it is confusing, so I can fix it
<KjetilK> so, mainly, I wasn't sure if there could be a trunk for 0.23
<KjetilK> let me see if I can pinpoint it better
<KjetilK> how about, in the FAQ: s/Most people will want to select the most current released MythTV version /Most people will want to select the most current released MythTV version as this contains only fixes/
<KjetilK> or perhaps
<jolaren> Greetings. I just got to my familys country house and I brought my Mythtvbackend with me. For the life of me I can't get live-tv to play
<KjetilK> s/Most people will want to select the most current released MythTV version /Most people will want to select the most current released MythTV version as this provides updates that improves the system stability, but does not add features./
<tgm4883> jolaren, backend logs?
<tgm4883> same IP/host? same tv provider?
<jolaren> tgm4883: same provider, i've tried to get all ip things right
<tgm4883> jolaren, logs
<jolaren> cuz I dont have a router in my house, I have a swithc/router and 4x 100/100mbits connections so it's been running "online" but now "offline"
<jolaren> Im trying to get the logs
<jolaren> but its taking forever
<jolaren> posting the diagnostic ata...
<jolaren> data'
<jolaren> ERROR: Invalied POST request, or "paste_code" value empty.
<jolaren> tgm4883: why do I get errors?
<tgm4883> jolaren, are you using Mythbuntu-log-grabber?
<jolaren> yes
<tgm4883> what version?
<jolaren> trunk, I think
<jolaren> as soon as the log grabber thingy quits again i will take a look
<tgm4883> jolaren, you need to be on 0.7-0ubuntu2 or later
<tgm4883> if you are already, then pastebin changed their api again
<tgm4883> jolaren, are you on 10.04?
<jolaren> 10.04 - correct
<jolaren> lucid
<tgm4883> ok, check MLogG then
<MisterK85> Hi everyone. I am wondering if the hardware I have is good enough for MythTV (just basically wanting to watch movies and maybe browse the net on the TV). I have 768MB of RAM, 128MB ATI Radeon 9250, AMD Sempron 2600+ (1.6GHz), and for Internet VIA Rhine LAN and Linksys WUSB54G WLAN.
<jolaren> tgm4883: MlogG as in?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-log-grabber
<tgm4883> sorry, internal name
<tgm4883> check the version
<tgm4883> You can get the latest version from https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/testing/+files/mythbuntu-log-grabber_0.7-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net]
<tgm4883> if you need it
<jolaren> 0.23 autobuilds
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-log-grabber isn't in auto-builds
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythbuntu-log-grabber
<jolaren> same version is already installed
<jolaren> ii  mythbuntu-log- 0.7-0ubuntu2   Mythbuntu repos installer
<tgm4883> hmm
<jolaren> should I try to run control-centre as root?
<jolaren> Can't understand why I can't gather the logs
<jolaren> I get kicked back everytime when trying to view live tv
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> jolaren, manually pastebin /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<jolaren> 48000 lines
<jolaren> Almost all entries look like this ProgramInfo(1097_20100428234500.mpg), Error: GetPlaybackURL: '1097_20100428234500.mpg' should be loc$
<tgm4883> the $ means that there is more to the line
<jolaren> Got the PM? I don't know if theres anythin sensitive in it so I pmed
<jolaren> if thats okay
<tgm4883> jolaren, does 1003_20100318020606.mpg exist?
<tgm4883> jolaren, also looks like you have mysql issues
<jolaren> cant find it manually
<jolaren> or with find
<jolaren> 1003_20100318020606
<jolaren> .mpg
<tgm4883> jolaren, do you have any external drives?
<jolaren> No
<tgm4883> jolaren, how many hard drives do you have in your system?
<jolaren> I used to a few months ago but that shouldn't be relevant
<jolaren> One, atm
<jolaren> 1x 1tb drive
<tgm4883> jolaren, is mysql started?
<jolaren> I was in there changing the IP a few minutes ago, in the my.cnf
<jolaren> how to see if its started tho?
<jolaren> So annoying.. my box has just been "owkring" for the past year and a half, but now when moving it it's all falling to pieces :P
<jolaren> working
<jolaren> got anymore tips tgm4883
<tgm4883> service mysqld status
<tgm4883> jolaren, maybe^
<jolaren> sqld = unrecognized but =sql
<jolaren> joel@undin:~/Publikt/servify$ service mysql status
<jolaren> mysql start/running, process 1127
<tgm4883> jolaren, did you rerun mythtv-setup?
<jolaren> yeah and ran a channel search w/e
<jolaren> When pressing watch live tv it just loads then kicks me back
<MisterK85> Does Mythbuntu work with ATI Radeon 9250?
<chiluk> if you go to the info center what does it say as your tuner status?
<chiluk> fyi they shouldn't be asleep.
<Shadow__X> MisterK85: mythbuntu will work through vesa drivers dont dont expect very much out of it
<MisterK85> Shadow__X: I'm trying to get it to install, but for some stupid reason it won't bring me into the installation.
<MisterK85> All I really want it for is to watch some downloaded TV shows.
<MisterK85> It just, at this time, throws me to a blinking white cursor...
<Shadow__X> MisterK85: right but that card is old and the driver support for it isnt great at all
<Shadow__X> the path of least resistance imo is getting a geforce 5700 or 6xxx that would go in that machine
<MisterK85> Really don't want to go out and buy another video card for basic movie watching.
<MisterK85> I don't even want to do the whole Live TV thing.
<Shadow__X> i get that but what i am saying is that watching a video in linux with a card that doesnt have a good driver might just put you in a slideshow
<MisterK85> True...
<MisterK85> Guess I should stick with Winblows.
<Shadow__X> are you trying to record shows
<MisterK85> Nope, just watch.
<Shadow__X> or are you just going to play videos off of your hard drive
<Shadow__X> then whats the point of using mythtv?
<MisterK85> I want a nice basic interface for watching shows with.
<MisterK85> It's going to be a system stogged behind a desk where nobody sees anything.
<Shadow__X> right but mythtv is designed to be much more then what you want to use it for
<Shadow__X> since you wont be recording i would recommend you looking towards xbmc or boxee or something similiar because that is geared more towards what you will be using it for
<Shadow__X> so i would just install a regular ubuntu installation install the driver it prompts you to install for the video
<Shadow__X> and install xbmc or boxee and just set those up
<MisterK85> I tried XBMC (which works great on my laptop in Win7, but XP... not so lucky).
<Shadow__X> mythtv requires more than just the frontend you need backend web server mysql
<Shadow__X> i would make sure you have drivers installed
<Shadow__X> also you need to be reasonable you arent going to watch 1080p video on a p4 with a ati 9250 card
<MisterK85> Most I'm watching is like XviD/DivX files, far from being HD. Most of which are just the M*A*S*H TV Series (11 Seasons)
<Shadow__X> ok well again xbmc is geared more towards what you want to do and i would try it again because i have gotten it working and if you have trouble you can visit #xmbc
<MisterK85> Shall do. :)
<Shadow__X> yup
<willebanks> good after noon all
<willebanks> I'm trying to find out if it is possible to use MythTV to record tv VIA my AT&T uverse vip TV out plugs
<tgm4883> willebanks, you may have better luck in #mythtv-users
<willebanks> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-30
<opij> How difficult would it be to make some kind of setup with a core 2 duo 1.7 GHz w/ 2 GB RAM computer connected to a tv somehow (wireless or otherwise) and preconfigure a list of free streams on the internet that I could then flip through with a remote control with the receiver either connected to my computer or connected to the TV?
<qwebirc93688> Mythbuntu 10.04 32b loaded fine but after updates frontend won't run
<qwebirc93688> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<opij> could someone please help me
<jolaren> Hey lads. I can't get my mythtv setup to work.. still
<jolaren> Only difference is some changes in ip etc, cuz ive moved it to my familys country house
<olx69> is there a wiki entry for mythtv ppa?
<olx69> I'm using mythbuntu and I'm interesting in using weekly build.
<olx69> are these only 0.23 and fixes? is it safe in daily usage?
<olx69> I'm confused: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/30?dist=lucid list fixes and trunk; how to select fixes only? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.23 doesn't distuingish between
<Zinn> [www.ubuntuupdates.org] UbuntuUpdates - PPA: Mythbuntu 0.23
<Shadow__X> olx69: in mythtvbuntu ppa as far as i know it has .23-fixes and .24-trunk
<Shadow__X> and using the installer it does differentiate
<olx69> you mean aptitude /apt-get
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<olx69> do I have to use both build on server and client?
<Shadow__X> yes
<olx69> I would assume, that the protocoll doesn't has been changed between fixes
<Shadow__X> between .23 to .23 fixes? that i am unsure of but still you need to run fixes on both if not bad things could happen
<olx69> backedn ist mythbuntu, client is "vanilla" ubuntu
<Shadow__X> yeah run the auto builds on both
<Shadow__X> it will be a ok i have done that as well
<olx69> mmh, that's more than only mythtv, firefox etc
<olx69> ops, sry; didn't update on backend since a long tim
<tgm4883> hmm, well thats an interesting sit
<tgm4883> site
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what now?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991,  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/30?dist=lucid
<Zinn> [www.ubuntuupdates.org] UbuntuUpdates - PPA: Mythbuntu 0.23
<tgm4883> Not entirely sure why it exists though
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: as long as it stays up to date its not a bad thing
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: do you use storage groups?
<tgm4883> yes
<Shadow__X> meta data images work on my fe/be but for some reason they dont no appear on any other fe
<Shadow__X> i am sure i am doing something wrong i just can not figure out what
<tgm4883> do you have frontend locations set up for images?
<Shadow__X> no i was under the impression storage groups handled that and i no longer had to have it mounted locally
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> frontend log errors?
<Shadow__X> one of the frontends is a os x one where would i find the log
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<Shadow__X> lol ok hold on
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: where does the frontend logs for a regualr ubuntu install go
<tgm4883> /var/log/mythtv
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: on my ubuntu fe does htis help current mythvideo shcema version 1032 mdediamonitorunix adddevice empty device path
<Shadow__X> cannot load language en_us for mdoule mtyhvideo
<Shadow__X> so whats weird is i can goto edit metaata and elect the correct file
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: what would i be looking for
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-01
<qwebirc97286> hi there, I am a newbie on mythbuntu, using 10.04rc upgraded to myth 0.23 fixes build 14158. I have installed libdecss, but when I put in a dvd it crashes out of myth back to ubuntu desktop, on checking the log it says qt4 error. can anyone help ???
<hot_wheelz> correct me if i'm wrong but isn't there an auto back feature in mythtv 0.23?
<hot_wheelz> backup sorry
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, I believe so, I don't know much about it though
<tgm4883> it's just a db backup
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: so the issue i was having with the errors is due to the os x fe apparently not supporting jpegs
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, ah
<Shadow__X> my ubuntu fe pulled them up eventually
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, sorry I bugged out earlier, I was at work and dealing with a strange issue
<Shadow__X> i also had a permission error as well
<Shadow__X> no worries i know how that is
<Shadow__X> i personally didnt think you bugged out but thank you
<qwebirc51305> is 0/22khz continuous tone switching supported (4x4 multiswitches) in 0.23-fixes?
<qwebirc51305> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc51305> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<sidh> Greetings
<sidh> I have to install mythbuntu on a old x86 machine (with older version available of nvidia gpu for tv output) as for now there is a lot of updates since 10.04 iso release included kernels updates, i wonder about the order of installing things
<sidh> is it possible to not install nvidia drivers on first iso install, and install it , only when the dist-upgrade is finished ?
<mrand> sidh: You can always add stuff later.
<sidh> ok because nvdia reinstall is always an adventure with me
<sidh> ;)
<olx69> Following http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup I have to add %mythtv ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown, /bin/sh, /usr/bin/setwakeup.sh, /usr/bin/mythshutdown on the bottom, edited by visudo. Login/Logout/Reboot. Now I test it: sudo -u mythtv sh -c "/sbin/shutdown -k now"  shutdown: Need to be root
<olx69> What's wrong?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] ACPI Wakeup - MythTV
<miststlkr> I have mythbuntu 10.04 and another system with a base ubuntu 10.04 install.  I rather like having the Applications menu in the desktop context menu, but not sure how to add that.  Is there even a way to do it in GNOME?
<tgm4883> miststlkr, that sounds like a question for #ubuntu
<miststlkr> I thought so too, but no bites there so I thought perhaps someone in here might know how it was done in Mythbuntu and i could work from there.   thanks though.
<tgm4883> well it's done in mythbuntu by using xfce
<tgm4883> but you left
<tgm4883> so I can't tell you that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-02
<sidh> Greetings
<sidh> i run mythbuntu 10.04 for 3 days, 2 days ago while I was watching livetv, it crashed, then i installed openssh-server (i relly don't understand it is not installed by default btw) , yesterday after several hours of watching tv it crashed again, but before rebooting by ssh , i got in the log these 2 errors :
<sidh> [37715.880487] __ratelimit: 9 callbacks suppressed
<sidh> [37715.880497] mythfrontend.re[3270]: segfault at 40 ip 0150f4a3 sp ad9be650 error 6 in libmythtv-0.23.so.0.23.0[eec000+bad000]
<sidh> it seems that 's a pulse audio related problem
<sidh> AGAIN
<sidh> any idea to fix that ?
<sidh> because if i remove pulse audio , it will remove the desktop too
<qwebirc15542> hi.. i'm using the trunk builds from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/ but the mythvideo (and mythplugins) builds seem a little out of date, and dont work with the latest front-end
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu
<qwebirc15542> how does one request a build? or do i just wait for a new one to happen?
<qwebirc15542> specifically, frontend = trunk 25247 and mythvideo = 25198
<qwebirc15542> and Plugin mythvideo (0.23.20100628-2) binary version does not match libraries (0.23.20100630-3)
<qwebirc15542> is the debugged error message..
<qwebirc50582> Anybody can explain how to setup the mythbuntu backend directories to my external USB drive?
<qwebirc15542> mythtv-setup > storage directories
<qwebirc15542> select the place you want them
<qwebirc15542> or symlink the existing directory to where you want
<qwebirc50582> I've set up a new directory linking to the folder
<qwebirc50582> now where can I find the folder in the frontend
<qwebirc15542> you might not have any content in them yet? but typically looking in "watch recordings" or "watch  videos" should find them
<qwebirc50582> Sorry, but I can only find watch recordings, and that's empty. Do I need to run some kind of library check before those folders show in the frontend? folder is full with videos
<qwebirc15542> you should be able to do "scan for changes" in the context menu
<qwebirc50582> in frontend?
<qwebirc15542> yeah
<qwebirc15542> make sure you  backend also gets restarted
<qwebirc15542> but it should do automatically after finishing mythtv-setup
<qwebirc50582> man, I can't even find the scan for changes
<qwebirc15542> after you select " watch videos"
<qwebirc15542> press M
<qwebirc15542> to bring up the menu
<qwebirc50582> I'll give it a try, But I can only find "MY RECORDINGS"
<qwebirc15542> are you using the latest auto-update builds?
<qwebirc15542> i'm using it, and it seems to have broken the video handling of my system
<qwebirc50582> I've found in the Mythbuntu control center a bunch of plugins with MythVideo, mythmusic,.... do I need to enable these?
<qwebirc50582> I'll run a update check
<qwebirc15542> i'd hold off on doing updates
<qwebirc15542> but for video playback, you'll need mythvideo
<qwebirc50582> I've found it, I guess. still need to work around the "No File"
<qwebirc15542> does the mythtv user have permissions to read the files on the usb drive?
<qwebirc50582> I think so, because in file explorer I can get to them...
<qwebirc15542> on my system, the mythbackend runs as the user "mythtv" - not as the user that i login with
<qwebirc15542> there's a chance that your user can access it, but not the mythtv user
<qwebirc50582> So in witch group should I insert the folder with my videos?
<qwebirc15542> i dont have a usb drive handy to test what permissions it gets mounted with
<qwebirc50582> I'll check
<qwebirc50582> I'm shure permissions are not the problem. Sharing maybe?
<qwebirc50582> Any other folder on my computer works, but nothing on the USB drive "/media/MAXTOR/VIDEO/"
<qwebirc15542> i have to leave but if anyone has an answer to my previos question, please send a message and i'll check out the IRC log archives @  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/02/%23ubuntu-mythtv.html to see the response - thanks!
<Zinn> [irclogs.ubuntu.com] /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/02/#ubuntu-mythtv.txt
<tgm4883> <qwebirc15542> and Plugin mythvideo (0.23.20100628-2) binary version does not match libraries (0.23.20100630-3)
<tgm4883> Those don't look like trunk builds
<tgm4883> looks like 0.23
<tgm4883> but it does look like those are waiting to build, so just wait it out  https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.23/+build/1843604
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] amd64 build of mythplugins 0.23.0+fixes25190-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2 : 0.23 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<dougl> anyone have a pvr2000 leadtek remote working? I just installed mythbuntu and the remote does not work.
<dae_> Hi, I have a diskless mythbuntu frontend setup based on ubuntu 10.04. What is the proper way of getting remote NFS filesystems mounted on the client at boot time?
<dae_> The only way I was able to do this was to add 'mount -a' to /etc/rc.local but with the "nolock" option present in /etc/fstab. Without that the mount would fail due to statd not ready yet. Very tricky to find the error message during boot though.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-03
<mcl0vin> howdy
<mcl0vin> on my way to home from a long day, wife calls and say that the box was not responding so she figure if she turn off the power and turn it back everything will be cool.
<mcl0vin> by the time i am home i got the warm welcoming , so i looked at the screen and there it is , "The configuration default for GNOME power manager didn't installed correctly"
<mcl0vin> and everytime i try to login i get this msg
<Infl8ableSoulm8> did you try?: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Infl8ableSoulm8> or something like that
<Infl8ableSoulm8> to try to finish installing the package?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> or there may be a better-suited dpkg command to run the install configuration again
<mcl0vin> no i didn't
<mcl0vin> cups cups-client cups-common libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1 libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1
<mcl0vin>   libcupsppdc1 libtiff4 sudo
<mcl0vin> 11 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mcl0vin> Need to get 4,300kB of archives.
<mcl0vin> After this operation, 8,192B of additional disk space will be used.
<mcl0vin> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> try sudo dpkg --configure gnome-power-manager
<Infl8ableSoulm8> although it couldn't hurt to upgrade those items.
<mcl0vin> i did the upgrade
<mcl0vin> dpkg: error processing gnome-power-manager (--configure):
<mcl0vin>  package gnome-power-manager is already installed and configured
<mcl0vin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mcl0vin>  gnome-power-manager
<Infl8ableSoulm8> maybe sudo dpkg --force-configure gnome-power-manager
<mcl0vin> but the thing is that i am not running gnome
<mcl0vin> i run xfce
<mcl0vin> i mean, this is what i thought mythbuntu uses
<Infl8ableSoulm8> yeah, but you can install gnome components.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> if you don't need the power manager, you could just remove it.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> that is, that computer isn't running on  laptop, is it?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> I'm pretty sure the gnome power manager monitors bttery life?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> oh
<Infl8ableSoulm8> looks like it is capable of reducing CPU freq, spinning down the HD, etc.
<mcl0vin> i think this is my problem http://pastebin.com/swbdbwpU
<Infl8ableSoulm8> lol
<Infl8ableSoulm8> I can see that causing some issues.
<mcl0vin> lol
<mcl0vin> now comes the big issue "DELETE"
<Infl8ableSoulm8> never would have thought of disk space, though.
<mcl0vin> there is one show that my 3 yrs old love...if i delete it am a dead man
<Infl8ableSoulm8> you're running a myth backend on a 100GB hard drive? :x
<mcl0vin> 1006_20100611123000.mpg
<mcl0vin> all my live tv are like this how would i know which one
<mcl0vin> i tried to login the mythweb and no luck
<Infl8ableSoulm8> you'd have to delete them from inside mythtv
<mcl0vin> well how and i can;t get it to run
<Infl8ableSoulm8> well
<Infl8ableSoulm8> you could movesome of those mpgs to a different computer manually
<mcl0vin> mythfrontend
<mcl0vin> xprop:  unable to open display ''
<mcl0vin> mythfrontend.real: cannot connect to X server
<Infl8ableSoulm8> mythtv will complain about the database and the filesystem not matching
<Infl8ableSoulm8> but it won't harm anything, in theory
<Infl8ableSoulm8> also, you should probably think about getting a bigger hard drive.
 * Infl8ableSoulm8 nods.
<mcl0vin> how would i know what is the bigest file so i can move it
<Infl8ableSoulm8> or transcoding to mp4 and archiving the files somewhere else.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> du ?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> should list the files and their sizes in the specified directory, I think
<Infl8ableSoulm8> hrmm
<Infl8ableSoulm8> not particularly human-readable.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> and it recursively lists feils in all subdirectories.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> files
<Infl8ableSoulm8> ls -lh
<Infl8ableSoulm8> gives you a list of files in current dir and uses human-readable sizes
<Infl8ableSoulm8> so you get things like 2G, 546M, 23K
<mcl0vin> http://pastebin.com/pnUcmdM4
<Infl8ableSoulm8> you need to look in the directories where myth saves recorded shows.
<mcl0vin> can't remember were heheh
<Infl8ableSoulm8> i think by defulat it's in /var somewhere?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> default
<qwebirc97919> it seems that when i download metadata for my videos I am getting the synopsis but not the cover art or fan art. It was working up until a couple of days ago.
<qwebirc97919> can someone give me the syntax to use wget for coverart? i tried wget and the image url and it just pulls the index not image
<qwebirc97919> had to use wget -O to force it to save how i needed it. any answers to why mythtv stopped downloading the coverart and fanart?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-04
<zachary> hi can i put Transmission on my computer which has mythbuntu?
<Guest94537> i would like to download torrents onto that cpu
<tgm4883> Guest94537, apt-get install transmission?
<Shadow__X> is there a way to figure out which sata port a hard drive is located on
<Shadow__X> a drive is failing but i am not sure which one
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: a should be your first, if you run disk utility it will tell you in there
<rhpot1991> might need to install it if you are on pure mythbuntu, gnome-disk-utility
<rhpot1991> bed time, good luck
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: yeah thanks i was thinking of using smartctl --all and getting the serial from there
<anv> I lost tv-output after changeing resolutin on my monitor, I have radeon X550 (vga/composite outputs)
<anv> I need to enable it but I don't know how.
<anv> there was handy tool in synaptics: arandr to graphically arrange tv outputs.
<anv> no I were happy too soon, can get close those original settings but not as those were in beginning, if someone can tell how to reset or get the original screen settings?
<anv> not to flood, but to describe more specific the problem, my monitor were on 1024x768 and TV 800x600 . so the mythbuntu menu showed full on both screens and now menus show only partially in TV, it somehow zoomed to fit also in TV, same with videos which were full view on TV, are now in corner of TV.
<kapcom01> hello, i have done this http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_dvb.php and it works.. i can watch dv channels.. but on mythtv it doesnt detect any channel.. i used EIT but nothing.. i am in athens/greece.. what can i do?
<Zinn> [parker1.co.uk] Testing Your DVB Card
<kapcom01> it works with mplayer dvb://Film but i dont know what to do on mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-27
<Araya213> I just set up a secondary backend with a PVR-150 and an HVR-1600.  My master backend has the same tuners.  I am able to add tuners on the slave but Info Center still shows them as "Unavailable"  I've tried removing and recreating the tuners as well as rebooting the machines in various orders.  Mythtv server is running on the slave and it is able to communicate with the master for all purposes.  Everything seems to be right b
<Araya213> New development, I can now see the cards as "Not recording" in info center, but now when I try to "Watch TV" it plunks me back to the menu.  Terminal cites GetEntryAt (-1) failed.  Tuners on the master stills seem to record things, but I cannot do live TV with tuners from either machine.  If I remove the tuners from the slave backend, I am able to do live TV.  I have tried adding the slave tuners manually as well as individu
<fluvvell> If I use a Gigabyte motherboard with north Bridge: AMD 880G  processing, and HDMI out, what, if any, 1080p playback am I going to get?
<fluvvell> Specifically the GA-880GA-UD3H
<fluvvell> I realise VDPAU is for nVidia chipsets, but of course Gigabyte is in bed with AMD now.
<Shadow__X> fluvvell: since mythtv currently only ssupports vdpau for offloading you will need to rely on the cpu
<fluvvell> Shadow__X, thanks, I'm trying to figure out a hardware solution and nVidia doesn't present itself on motherboards that I can find any more.
<Shadow__X> well on the intel side nvidia isnt allowed to make modern chipsets and i am not sure about the amd side but they obviously prefer to make their own chipsets
<Shadow__X> you can certaintly use one of those motherboards aslong as linux can use the video card and at which point you just use the cpu to watch recordings
<fluvvell> Shadow__X, and how do I get on for High Definition sound integration? eg 5.1
<Shadow__X> thats all depending on the support in linux so if linux supports it then mythtv should too
<Gibby> any suggetions on the playback profile, on a Zotac HD-ND02-U with HD-PVR?
<Gibby> getting jitter in all of them pretty bad, even tried tweaking vdpaubuffersize
<henkpoley> Just updated to 0.24.x, for the giggles switched to OpenGL (recent nvidia card), now only the background loads, but I don't see anything in mythfrontend or mythtv-setup..
<henkpoley> I guess that means something is broken with my OpenGL support.
<henkpoley> Ah, the error is "failed to create opengl texture"
<henkpoley> Lets see if an `sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-current` fixes the availability of of the correct libglx.so
<henkpoley> it doesn't.. (also doesn't after a reboot)
<henkpoley> In the end fixed it (roundabout though) by removing the system install libglx.so and symlinking it to the nvidia-current install libglx.so
<henkpoley> Will probably "unfix" itself on upgrades though
<henkpoley> Dah, that "solved" it in so far that GLX now doesn't work, and mythtv automatically switched back to regular rendering :P
<henkpoley> Did more of the same stuff (but removed some really old nvidia driver cruft I found) again symlinked libglx.so, and now it works..
<henkpoley> There's also something borked with selecting the theme. Needed to restart mythfrontend for the changes to actually work.
<henkpoley> Anyways, my old nuppelvideo recordings work again, was broken in 0.22/.23 , which is sweet :)
<SusanH> is there information somewhere on how to fix problems recording with V4L after upgrading to 11.04?
<henkpoley> SusanH: what kind of problems do you see? (I've long dropped V4L, but may be of some help)
<SusanH> thanks.  can't record anything - backend log shows: format_to_mode() does not recognize V4L1
<SusanH> using a Pinnacle 800i.  digital recording still works fine with hdhomerun
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-28
<datagen24> trying to find a solution to no sound in recordings, my backend(s) are HP dl380s with no sound a 3 tuners each. my front ends are apple mac minis. some recordings have sound others do not, i have not found a rhyme or reason to which ones have sound and which ones do not, any ideas?
<qwebirc57882> Hello, I've just done a fresh install of Mythbuntu 11.04 x64.  It is a remote frontend and is perfect except for one thing.  When I attempt to enter the Watch Videos Section It immediately crashes the frontend.  Terminal output is as follows "ASSERT failure in QList<T>::operator[]: "index out of range", file /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h, line 464 Aborted "  I'm pretty sure this started happening immediately after enab
<qwebirc57882> Datagen, on the ones that work, is the sound lower than you would expect?
<datagen24> nope sound levels are normal
<datagen24> if you looks at the mpeg file it has audio tracks of nothing but silence
<qwebirc57882> yikes, sorry that's out of my league :)
<datagen24> it has me and all my buddies stumped, only thing we see online is alsamixer is muted
<datagen24> on the backend
<datagen24> in this case there is no sound device for alsamixer to use as the 380s have no sound output
<fizy[droid]> is there any way to launch the mythbuntu  front end from the live cd without having a back end set up?
<fizy[droid]> well, live usb to be more specific
<tgm4883> fizy[droid], what is your desired outcome?
<fizy[droid]> to test the front end before I install the OS.. I already installed it on a VM, and it loaded up there, but it needs a back end from the live boot
<tgm4883> fizy[droid], do you have a backend somewhere else in your environment?
<fizy[droid]> no. and I have no intention of doing so. I have a network drive with about a hundred ISOs on it. I'm setting up a media computer
<tgm4883> fizy[droid], then you likely don't want mythtv
<tgm4883> have you looked at XBMC?
<fizy[droid]> I believe so. but the vm can connect to the network drive, and mythbuntu on the vm can list the iss just fine. plus, I like the look and feel of mythbuntu. it feels like a dvd player, not a computer
<tgm4883> well XBMC doesn't look like a computer either. That said, if you really want to use MythTV then you might be able to launch the frontend straight into the video plugin. I'd have to look up the command
<Araya213> Hello, I've just done a fresh install of Mythbuntu 11.04 x64.  It is a remote frontend and is perfect except for one thing.  When I attempt to enter the Watch Videos Section It immediately crashes the frontend.  Terminal output is as follows "ASSERT failure in QList<T>::operator[]: "index out of range", file /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h, line 464 Aborted "  I'm pretty sure this started happening immediately after enabling
<tgm4883> fizy[droid], looks like it is just mythfrontend mythvideo
<tgm4883> err, "mythfrontend mythvideo"
<tgm4883> Araya213, after enabling what?
<tgm4883> What theme?
<Araya213> Mythbuntu 1.0 and MythCenter 1.1 both do it
<Araya213> And it happens regardless of the menu theme
<tgm4883> Araya213, you will probably need to use --override-setting KEY=VALUE when starting mythfrontend. I've not heard of that issue, or the KEY that you would need so I would ask in #mythtv-users if I were you
<Araya213> alright, checking there
<Araya213> tgm4883 hey thanks man got it worked out now!
<lapion> okay this is really annoying now I have reconfigured from scratch a framegrabber and when scanning mythtv 0.25 locks at every channel in the list even if it doesn't have signal on it.
<lapion> oops sorry, at least now it doesn't have that reaction to each channel, now it detects none at all..
<lapion> while in vlc I can connect to any channel and watch it..
<lapion> nvm stupid me not setting groups for mythsetup running user
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-29
<qwebirc39509> Hello All... Any known issues with the 11.04 installer? Live has booted on occasion, but more often than not I got a Kernel Panic during the loading 'dots' screen..
<qwebirc39509> Is it worth the upgrade? Or should we stick with 10.04 (which is working well)
<qwebirc39509> (I can't see anything the the Natty release notes and known issues which looks familiar)
<orictosh> When watching TV on mythTV if I bring up the epg using "S" it crashes then restarts back to login ? os 11.04 mythtv 0.24.1
<tgm4883> orictosh, you'll need to post your logs here
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<orictosh> hi tgm4883 the only log file that was in the folder was jamu.log which has been paste into the bin
<tgm4883> orictosh, are you using the mythbuntu provided packages?
<orictosh> no complied from source
<tgm4883> orictosh, then you need to ask in #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> any particular reason you aren't using the packages?
<tgm4883> orictosh, also, you can try starting the frontend from the command line and looking for errors when it crashes
<orictosh> just found its easier to install from source as the package web support is not good as you have mythbuntu which comes as os/mythtv package and mythtv not part of os so u have 2 versions which causes problems when trying to fix it
<orictosh> and find support online
<orictosh> going to the other channel many thanks for your time
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-30
<dekarl> tgm4883: I tried to switch a fresh install of mythbuntu 11.04 with one round of updates applied to 0.25/master autobuils via the control center but I get "MythbuntuReposPlugin Object has no Attribute TRUNKPASS in line 130"
<dekarl> line 70 of mythbuntu_repos.py seems to be missing a self. in front of TRUNKPASS
<tgm4883> dekarl, that looks about right, have you tested that?
<dekarl> yes, i have tested it positive
<Gibby> any idea on this backend log crash? happens a few times a day http://pastebin.com/Btja9u4U
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mythbackend: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x084c - Pastebin.com
<dcg> Has anyone developed a myth plugin for storing movies on removable media?
<dcg> I am thinking that an index of the available titles should be kept by myth, along with a name for the drive.
<dcg> Then when you want to watch that movie myth can prompt for the right drive to be plugged in.
<dekarl> dcg, With current price of hard drives and sizes of video files I don't think anybody has done such.
<dcg> dekarl: the issue is more to do with a combination of space, powercomsumption, noise, heat etc
<dekarl> tgm4883: for the record (now that I'm awake ;) I have tested the switch to 0.25 autobuilds with the suggested patch and it worked like expected. (self.TRUNKPASS issue that is)
<dekarl> dcg, ahh, then you want one of the small NAS boxes (hard drive with ethernet) that runs mythmediaserver, basically a stripped down to the bare bone slave backend that just servers media files to the frontend/other backend.
<dekarl> just power it up by ethernet and down when not in use => bingo
<dcg> no, for this use that would be cost prohibitive. we are talking about 10+ drives each 2TB or more.
<dekarl> and storing 20TB on DVDs with 8gigs per would be roughly 2500 discs, a) how do you store them well? b) the solution has a sub-par user interface... running around and searching for one out of 2500 disks when you have guests...
<dekarl> maybe you have a different use case in mind then I have. (storing an archive of security  recordings or so)
<dekarl> oh, I see some talk on mythtv, will follow that ;)
<Shadow__X> hey guys i have an issue where when i ssh into my backend it no longer displays the mythtv info it used to and the motd displays 2 sets up update information
<Gibby> Shadow__X, is it mythbuntu or ubuntu?
<Shadow__X> mythbuntu
<Gibby> hmm, i always just used ubuntu so I have no clue what you used to see
<Gibby> was it from /etc/motd?
<Shadow__X> mythtv-status is what i used to see but regardless of that my /etc/motd is displaying old update inofmration
<Gibby> is mythtv-status the command?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, old update information?
<Shadow__X> Gibby: yes run mythtv-status in cli
<Gibby> ahh ok, didn't even have it installed, what is the shell you use?
<Shadow__X> bash
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: yeah this is what it looks like when i log in
<Shadow__X> http://pastebin.com/meY8YbvB
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Linux Intel-Myth 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:52:38 UTC 2011 x - Pastebin.com
<Gibby> you could put it in your bashrc file
<Gibby> echo "`mythtv-status`"
<Gibby> put that was the lastline
<Gibby> but you also need a restart, so that might be mucking with your /etc/motd file
<Shadow__X> i have already restarted since that appeared
<tgm4883> Odd, I know there was a known issue with motd awhile back, not sure if this was the issue though
<tgm4883> I know it shows old data for updates though
<Shadow__X> hmm is there a way to get it working right
<Gibby> check /etc/update-motd.d/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-01
<Tjampman> Hi would anybody here be able to assist me with setting up myth tv on ubuntu 10.04?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: any idea on how to fix the welcome screen for ssh?
<Gibby> Shadow__X, did you get your /etc/motd working right yet?
<Shadow__X> Gibby: nope
<EvilGuru> I currently have a 10.04 system which has been working for a couple of years. I wish to take it to 11.04, is it okay to upgrade or should I start fresh?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-02
<tgm4883> EvilGuru, what is you reason for moving to 11.04?
<Shadow__X> any ideas on the motd thing?
<Gibby> I am not sure where mythbuntu puts  issueing the mthtv-status, but it sounds like you need to get /etc/motd working correctly first, i put it as i said above in my .bashrc file and now i see it when i log in via ssh
<patdk-lap> it's not /etc/motd
<patdk-lap> it's /etc/update-motd.d
<Gibby> not it is /var/run/motd technically, /etc/update-motd.d is what updates /var/run/motd which has a s-link to /etc/motd
<Gibby> /etc/update-motd.d holes the scripts ran to update /var/run/motd
<Gibby> you can disable the automatic update of motd, then just put whatever you want in motd
<Twiggy2cents> Is recommened to upgrade mythbuntu releases or is that an at your own risk option
<tgm4883> Twiggy2cents, depends
<tgm4883> Uness there is a legit reason to upgrade, I recommend staying on LTS releases and using mythbuntu-repos to keep mythtv up to date
 * Gibby seconds that
<Twiggy2cents> tgm4883, the problem I have is that I want to stay up to date on my main machine, but I just want my BE to run.  Eventually I will have db schema differences when a new release of mythtv comes out.  What would I do in that situation?
<Gibby> Twiggy2cents, so your main machine is also your BE?
<Twiggy2cents> no I meant that I want my FE to stay up to date and my BE to just work
<Gibby> keep them both on LTS and use autobuilds
<Twiggy2cents> My Fe is Fedora.  It doesnt have LTS does it?
<Gibby> no it doesn't
<Twiggy2cents> I upgraded my BE when I fresh installed my FE a while back.  The world didnt end.  Is there a good possibility that it could break stuff?
<Twiggy2cents> Hmm or maybe I used autobuilds to update
<Gibby> just check which version the BE and FE are giong to when you do an update first
<Twiggy2cents> Does Autobuilds give me the option to build the newest release
<Gibby> http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/349
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] AutoBuilds rebranded to MythTV-Updates and Mythbuntu-Updates! | Mythbuntu
<Gibby> read that
<Twiggy2cents> Oh, so I am on 10.04, when 0.25 comes out I will have the option to upgrade to it?  Am I reading it correctly?
<Gibby> yes that is correct
<tgm4883> !repos | Gibby
<tgm4883> !repos Twiggy2cents
<Zinn> Gibby: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> Gibby, in the future link to that page please
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about repos Twiggy2cents
<Gibby> tgm4883, will do
<Shadow__X> Gibby: so what do you recommend i do
<Gibby> try this,
<Gibby> sudo cat /dev/null > /var/run/motd
<Gibby> then log out and back in
<Shadow__X> you have to put sudo after the > or just do it as root
<Shadow__X> but besides that same thing http://pastebin.com/LgG2Y65w
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Linux Intel-Myth 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:52:38 UTC 2011 x - Pastebin.com
<Gibby> ls -al /etc/update-motd.d
<Gibby> yeah do it as root, but should need a sudo after the >
<Gibby> n/m
<Shadow__X> i will say i backed up /etc/motd as /etc/motd.old and /var/run/motd as motd.old
<Gibby> ok, what is output of ls -al /etc/motd and the other above
<Shadow__X> for update-motd.d there is 00 10 20 90 91 98 99
<Gibby> name the file names
<Gibby> then the output of cat /etc/default/mythtv-status
<Shadow__X> ls /etc/update-motd.d/
<Shadow__X> woops
<Gibby> then cat /etc/pam.d/sshd
<Shadow__X> 00-header  10-help-text  20-cpu-checker  90-updates-available  91-release-upgrade  98-reboot-required  99-footer
<Shadow__X> 00-header  10-help-text  20-cpu-checker  90-updates-available  91-release-upgrade  98-reboot-required  99-footer
<Shadow__X> 00-header  10-help-text  20-cpu-checker  90-updates-available  91-release-upgrade  98-reboot-required  99-footer
<Shadow__X> whoops
<Gibby> ok, wanted to make sure there wasn't any kind of dupe's
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> where else other than update-motd.d
<Gibby> cat /etc/default/mythtv-status
<Gibby> cat /etc/pam.d/sshd
<Shadow__X> http://pastebin.com/f3BT2XbJ
<Shadow__X> for mythtv-status
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] # mythtv-status Debian configuration # # You can run 'dpkg-reconfigure mythtv- - Pastebin.com
<Shadow__X> what are you looking for in pam.d/sshd
<Gibby> session options
<Shadow__X> # Print the message of the day upon successful login.
<Shadow__X> session    optional     pam_motd.so # [1]
<Gibby> ok
<Gibby> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-status
<Gibby> try that
<Gibby> it doesn't work on mine the way it should either
<Shadow__X> http://pastebin.com/LgG2Y65w
<Shadow__X> it still looks like that
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Linux Intel-Myth 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:52:38 UTC 2011 x - Pastebin.com
<Gibby> Is it Apr 20 where you are? lol
<Shadow__X> no
<Gibby> that says you are
<Gibby> check your date/time
<Shadow__X> date comes up right
<Shadow__X> open the pastebin
<Shadow__X> the top part is repeating not the bottom
<Gibby> i know
<Gibby> ls -al /etc/motd
<Shadow__X> /etc/motd is what is saying its april
<Shadow__X> /etc/motd -> /var/run/motd
<Gibby> Blank out motd
<Gibby> The check for a /etc/motd.tail
<Shadow__X> there is motd.tail.old
<Gibby> If motd is black log out and back in
<Shadow__X> log out of all ssh sessions?
<Gibby> Just 1 should do it
<Shadow__X> to have motd empty do i do cat /dev/null > /var/run/motd
<Gibby> yeah as roo
<Gibby> t
<Shadow__X> still goes back
<Gibby> cat /etc/cron.d/mythtv-status
<Shadow__X> #
<Shadow__X> # Regular cron jobs for the mythtv-status package
<Shadow__X> #
<Shadow__X> */10 *	* * *	root	[ -x /etc/init.d/mythtv-status ] && /etc/init.d/mythtv-status reload > /dev/null
<Shadow__X> also why would /var/run/motd go back to the april one after i removed it
<Gibby> that we need to find
<Gibby> is this a virtual machine?
<Shadow__X> no
<Gibby> remove your /etc/motd.tail.old
<Shadow__X> already did
<Gibby> pastebin your 00-header  10-help-text from /etc/update-motd.d
<Shadow__X> http://pastebin.com/Vx18Wk4s
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] cat /etc/update-motd.d/00-header #!/bin/sh uname -a printf "%s\n" "$(lsb_r - Pastebin.com
<Gibby> hmmm, i am now stumped, i have the same issue, not the repeating but now mythtv-status
<Gibby> no mythtv-status
<Shadow__X> hmm tgm4883 any ideas? does mythtv-status work for you
<rileyp> Im having trouble with diskless client not getting past tftp.....
<rileyp> Anyone kind enough to sort me out
<tim> hey has anyone here successfully pxe booted mythtv using mythbuntu-diskless-server and ddwrt router firmware?
<sabhain> tim: yes
<kwtm2> Hi. How do I start with a clean slate with MythTV?  I just did apt-get purge mytht (and then reinstalled) but apparently I still have persistent records in the database that are interfering with things.
<Shadow__X> motd is even more broken now, it repeats april 20 2 times
<nasa01> Hi, I saw on the mailing list discussion about the "waited 100ms for video buffer" errors (along with pauses in playback).  But I didn't see a solution -- is there one?
<Shadow__X> Gibby: i figured it out
<Shadow__X> 1                                                                                     --
<Shadow__X> [freenode/#ubuntu-mythtv] 1
<Shadow__X> whoops
<Shadow__X> http://moblog.bradleyit.com/2009/04/ubuntu-ssh-motd-trickery.html
<Zinn> [moblog.bradleyit.com] MoBlog: Ubuntu SSH MOTD Trickery
<Shadow__X> the 2nd pam thing
<Shadow__X> and
<Shadow__X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/785424
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #785424 in sysvinit (Ubuntu): “Double motd when ssh'ing into 10.04.2”
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-03
<carl-rannseier> hello everyone. can anybody help with a mythmusic problem? if i try to start playing music i only hear a lil noise from the speakers and then nothing happens. neither the frontend log nor the console when starting the frontend with 'mythfrontend -v playback' shows any errors. the only message that looks suspicious is 'max_analyze_duration reached' 'Estimating ... from bitrate, ..'
<carl-rannseier> i forgot, mythtv 0.24.1 on mythbuntu 11.04 with kernel 2.6.35-30
<winfreak> Hi!
<winfreak> I've got a problem with TV cards here
<winfreak> Do you know on how to get a card working with the Conextan cx88 thingy without recompiling about the whoe OS?
<kb1gtt1> I've been trying to get a usbuirt working for either send or receive on mythbuntu 11.04. Are there any recommended USB transmitters / receivers? I need to both receive from a remote, and transmit to a dish receiver.
<kb1gtt1> I've been trying to get this working via command line like this
<kb1gtt1> http://pastebin.com/2xcmBqBW
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] sudo irrecord -f --driver=uirt2_raw -d /dev/ttyUSB0 blah_uirt2_raw.conf irrec - Pastebin.com
<kb1gtt1> oops rebooted before checking the replies here, hope I didn't miss anything. I find  mode2 --driver=usb_uirt_raw produces pulses like it should, but irw /var/run/lirc/lircd shows nothing.
<kb1gtt1> My syslog makes me think this usbuirt issue is a broken package on 11.04 http://pastebin.com/u18Z4LaX I don't think I should be getting the checksum errors for either of my potential drivers. I don't know how to trouble shoot the check sum error, or determine that's the problem.
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Jul 3 16:02:13 jharvey-Latitude-D620 lircd-0.8.7[2672]: accepted new client on - Pastebin.com
<kb1gtt1> mode2 confirms I'm getting a signal http://pastebin.com/TYmGK5g5 but no worky in irw. /etc/lirc/hardware.conf uses REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge" how does it choose haupauge vs remote haupauge PVR, ect? Hmmm, the mystery continues. I can't make my own config file, as irrecord fails the checksum.
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] $ mode2 --driver=usb_uirt_raw mode2: uirt2_raw: checksum error mode2: uirt2_ra - Pastebin.com
<kb1gtt1> log file seems to claim a checksum error with uirt2_raw, when it should be starting with usb_uirt_raw. Same thing after a reboot as well. I don't know why it's using uirt2, init.d/lirc launches with usb_uirt_raw via hardware.conf config file.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-25
<Valtam> have an issue on 12.04
<Valtam> keyboard repeat is not working, even though it is enabled
<qwebirc56370> hello?
<qwebirc56370> I have a problem installing mythbuntu with my i868 processor, (asrock AD-2700 itx), the boot CD says "This Kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot"
<qwebirc56370> any suggestions for getting around this? thanks
<tgm4883> qwebirc56370, download the 32-bit version
<tgm4883> qwebirc56370, on http://mythbuntu.org/downloads under Advanced change the architecture to 32-bit
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Download | Mythbuntu
<qwebirc56370> that was easy thanks, I was thinking i would have to go from ubuntu first. easy
<qwebirc46577> posted this on the forum, but having a heck of a time.  I have the latest mythbuntu version, an HVR-2250.  I have the card being recognized in the back end where i can add it, I can view TV in VLC/Kaffeine, but when I choose watch tv from frontend, it just flashes to please wait then back to the menu
<tgm4883> kruzayn, we'd need to see some backend logs
<tgm4883> pastebin them from /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<kruzayn> http://pastebin.com/A4TngR1t
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Jun 23 08:00:00 Mythtv mythbackend[815]: I HouseKeeping housekeeper.cpp:225 (Run - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> kruzayn, if I had to guess
<tgm4883> Jun 25 17:37:33 Mythtv mythbackend[2636]: E TVRecEvent tv_rec.cpp:3642 (TuningFrequency) TVRec(13): Failed to set channel to 1. Reverting to kState_None
<tgm4883> since that is the only real error it seems in your backend log
<tgm4883> Which means you need to go back into mythtv-setup and tell it what channel to start on
<tgm4883> and make it something else besides 1
<kruzayn> hmm, thanks.  what screen is it that I set what channel to start on?
<tgm4883> kruzayn, 4 I thin
<kruzayn> found it, thanks!
<kruzayn> well that got me into guide atleast.  looks like it might have worked.  looking up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-27
<scout1340793703> ciao a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<qwebirc94327> I was wanting to know if its possible to have the display coming from one graphics card and the sound from another. I have been trying to get it to work but with no luck. Before I try further I thought I might ask if its even possible with mythbuntu
<qwebirc94327> The display is DVI monitor (HDCP compatible) connected to ATI card and I wanted the integrated nvidia card to provide the sound via hdmi
<qwebirc94327> Is it theoretically possible? Or am  wasting my time?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc94327: most likely depends on your tv/receiver
<rhpot1991> and if it can take sound from one and video from another
<qwebirc94327> I have a seperate receiver I'm using for surround sound. And I have a monitor connected for the picture.
<qwebirc94327> The monitor only has DVI input. So is connected to ATI discrete graphics card
<qwebirc94327> (HD6450)
<qwebirc94327> the chipset of motherboard has 9400m integrated graphics with nvidia hdmi output
<qwebirc94327> Having messed around with it for half a day I get the feeling that it is something to do with X
<qwebirc94327> and the xorg.conf
<rhpot1991> qwebirc94327: should be able to do your x out of the dvi
<rhpot1991> and then in mythtv you'll need to setup the audio device
<rhpot1991> and figure out which one corresponds with your onboard hdmi
<rhpot1991> and just run your wires accordingly
<rhpot1991> with hdmi you want to make sure the device isn't muted in alsa-mixer too
<qwebirc94327> I can get a picture fine from the dvi (amd HD6450) connection
<qwebirc94327> I can also get sound from the optical cable
<qwebirc94327> in the alsa mixer everything is unmuted and turned high
<qwebirc94327> I think it is something to do with the fact that the x server is running the fglrx driver. So even if nvidia,hdmi (hw0,3) is chosen in mythtv no sound comes outd
<rhpot1991> ya not sure how ati sound works
<qwebirc94327> How to enable fglrx and nvidia in xorg.conf? I think this will be the answer
<qwebirc94327> If it is at all possible!
<tgm4883> qwebirc94327, I've heard of people doing it
<tgm4883> I've not done it though
<rhpot1991> in theory is feasable
<rhpot1991> your mixing of ati and nvidia is prob gonna be rough
<qwebirc94327> yeah not good plan eh?
<qwebirc94327> Well if you think its still possible I'm gonna keep trying. I refuse to resort to windows!
<rhpot1991> qwebirc94327: I'd question why you are using ati at all
<qwebirc94327> Been reading loads online and I think even mixing nvidia and ati in windows is causing people headaches
<qwebirc94327> Is there anyway to seperate the nvidia audio drivers?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-30
<qwebirc94207> Hello i was wondering if there is anyone able to help me setup mythweb.. I have tried everything i can think of
<qwebirc94207> anyone able to help with some apache configuration for mythweb?
<agile> heya fellas.. wondering if anyone else is suffering from http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10732
<Zinn> [code.mythtv.org] #10732 (Recordings fail after upgrade to .25) – MythTV
<agile> I get the same with my PVR-500 and a fresh install of 0.25.. live tv seems to work fine but recordings yield lots of DeviceReadBuffer errors in the log and an empty file
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-24
<Hawke> Hii all. im really really new to linux, im trying to get mythbuntu up and running. i have it all installed, when i log on it launches to setup, i select my language then it goes to database config and whatever i do it cant connect to the database. i have made sure my username is in mythtv group, and i have checked the password is correct but im so new i dont really know what else to try. any help for me to try would be great. than
<Hawke84> hi im having real problems installing mythbuntu, i cant get past the configure database, it wont connect to the mysql. im really new to linux. any suggestions?
<qwebirc68730>  hey is anyone there?
<superm1> qwebirc68730: yeah
<superm1> what's up?
<sabhain> Is it better to upgrade a backend server, or do a complete re-install?  Currently on 10-10 or 10-04.
<sabhain> Some version of LTS I think
<sabhain> Generally things are stable, but I'm getting longer and longer freezes at the top and bottom of the hour
<sabhain> Also, I need to add a slave backend to the system, and that's a new system
<superm1> sabhain: if it's LTS it's 10.04 probably then
<superm1> depends on how your data is organized for which i would say is better
<superm1> if you are putting recordings on a separate partition/drive, it's probably easier to just backup your mythconverg database, reinstall, reload database
<superm1> if recordings are on same drive, you just need to be careful that they don't get lost in the reinstall
<sabhain> superm1: they're on separate drives, but within the same system.
<superm1> ok.  the other question is what other stuff have you done different than the standard install?
<superm1> if you installed a lot of apps or configured a lot of services specially, that's just extra work to redo later so an upgrade might be more convenient
<sabhain> I think it's pretty vanilla, really, outside of customizing LIRC settings.  The big thing I'm going to lose in the upgrade will be diskless
<sabhain> I've been running diskless on 3 front-ends .. and it's been pretty awesome.  But with the cost of a small SSD what it is, I'm prepared to just do separate installs again.
<superm1> yeah it's too bad we don't have a good way to do diskless anymore
<superm1> i wish it would be revived
<sabhain> It's really been the most stable server I've ever had.
<superm1> if you're getting freezes, i'd be wary to think it's actually the software though
<superm1> like the HW is frozen?
<sabhain> I'd love to jump in and figure it out .. but just too much happening.  I understand from another user (wyhzzrd??) that it works, it's just the ltsp arguments that need to be tweaked
<superm1> or like a long mysql query is pegging the system?
<sabhain> whenever you're watching anything (live, recorded, or video) .. and the system is recording and switches programs (at the top or bottom of the hour generally), I get a 5-10 second *hesitation* .. and then playback resumes as if norma.
<sabhain> normal
<sabhain> hardly ever get any real hangs or freezes that require a restart
<sabhain> maybe 3-4 times a year?
<superm1> ohh
<superm1> yeah that's mysql queries
<superm1> i've read posts on mailing list about people with major problems on that
<sabhain> I was wondering if there was some sort of log that I should clear out
<superm1> it's lessened with newer versions of mythtv, but some other stuff you can do:
<superm1> 1) optimize the mysql database
<superm1> 2) move mysql to a different drive
<superm1> check and see which mysql optimizations you have enabled
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Optimizing_Performance
<superm1> there's more on there
<superm1> http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/2335 also fixes a problem like that, but it's from versions that came out before ubuntu 10.04
<sabhain> superm1: how do you do (2)?  You relocate the database from / ?
<Jay2k1> stop mysql, move the directory somewhere else, then symlink the directory back
<sabhain> and would there be a performance improvement if the recordings themselves were on a different system than the backend processes?  Say a JBOD on the LAN?
<sabhain> or a streamlined NFS server?
<superm1> sabhain: well the key is database on a separate drive from recordings
<superm1> not sure your mounting structure though, are they on the same drive?
<superm1> i don't think putting recordings on a JBOD on a LAN would help, you'll just saturate your LAN link and make your frontend performance dip
<sabhain> superm1: what's the default location of mysql?
<superm1> sabhain:  /var/lib/mysql i thinks
<sabhain> they're on different physical drives.  the mythconverg is on the / drive with the system files, but all recordings are on different drives
<superm1> yeah then that shouldn't change things for you
<superm1> try those mysql database optimizations
<possum007> What does "Error opening jump program file" mean?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-25
<jono> hi all
<jono> who is the project leader for Mythbuntu?
<possum007> maybe Santa Clause
<superm1> jono: that would be me still
<superm1> what's up
<jono> aha, cool
<jono> superm1, forwarding an email I totally failed to copy you into :-)
<superm1> kk
<qwebirc23076> I am new to mythbuntu and just installed a new server, right after the installation with the default settings it doesnt connect to the backend, even if i change all to the desire ones.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-26
<redxine> Anyone else having trouble with schedulesdirect?  I just renewed my subscription and mythfilldatabase fails silently.  Fresh install of mythbuntu 12.04 yields the same result.
<redxine> the console complains about the content type not being specified, and defaults it to application/octet-stream. There's no specific error, and it even pulls up the correct subscription expiration date.  It just can't get any of the lineups.
<redxine> DataDirect: Failed to get data: Download error
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-29
<josh_> can anyone helpe me with setting up mythbuntu backend? :P
<josh_> I'm having trouble scanning for channels and there are only 1 or 2 setting pages I think I could be having trouble with
<Patrickdk> what country?
<josh_> us
<josh_> sorry dota que popped :P
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 12.04.2 Released :: Please visit http://goo.gl/FoqPq for more information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com :: Please stick around for people to answer your question :: Quick start guide http://goo.gl/S54zL
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 12.04.2 Released :: Please visit http://goo.gl/FoqPq for more information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com :: Please stick around for people to answer your question :: See (and comment on) our quick start guide at http://goo.gl/S54zL
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-23
<qwebirc66752> can anyone help me get my remote to work.
<qwebirc66752> its really the last thing i have to get working to get rid of my comcast and switch to over the air tv and use mythtv.  can anyone help with my remote
<qwebirc66752> wife isnt going to like using a keyboard for it
<Kwisher_wrk> are you using mythbuntu?
<qwebirc66752> yes i am version 14.04
<Kwisher_wrk> the mythbuntu control centre has a remote config setup
<qwebirc66752> what option do i select for it?  i have a hauppauge card with a cable that plugs in for the remote
<Kwisher_wrk> i'm not at my myth box so i'm not sure
<qwebirc66752> i have tried all the hauppage card and it doesnt seem to work with any of them
<Kwisher_wrk> i use a usb ir receiver with a logitech harmaony
<qwebirc66752> i will see if i can pick one up.  i have the harmony remote i just figued i get the remote working that came with hauppage and then program the harmony
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-24
<qwebirc72219> can anyone help me install a remote
<qwebirc72219> anyone any good with remotes?  i took a guys sugesstion yesterday and bought a generic usb ir reciever and remote and i still get nothing from the remote.  how can i get a remote to work
<Kwisher_wrk> qwebirc72219: what brand of ir receiver?
<Kwisher_wrk> i'm that guy :)
<Kwisher_wrk> from a term enter lsusb and you should see more info about the device
<qwebirc72219> i dont see it listed but it has a light that lights up on it
<qwebirc72219> it is a media gear mce remote and reciever
<Kwisher_wrk> i believe you choose the "phillips" brand remote in the setup
<qwebirc72219> ok i will try that
<Kwisher_wrk> mine is MS branded MCE set
<Kwisher_wrk> mine shows up as: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1784:0008 TopSeed Technology Corp. eHome Infrared Transceiver
<Kwisher_wrk> i'll be home after 1:30 PM EST and I can help you better then
<qwebirc72219> do i need to restart i choose phillips but dont get anything.  i did restart the computer after installing it
<Kwisher_wrk> no need to reboot
<Kwisher_wrk> does the light respond to the remote?
<qwebirc72219> doesnt seem to, i dont know if it does anything but light up i never had it working.  my original remote came with my hauyppauge card but that one i couldnt get to work either
<Kwisher_wrk> if the light on the receiver stays on solid then there's a problem
<Kwisher_wrk> do you have another pc you can try it on?
<qwebirc72219> i can try it on my windows laptop i will plug it in
<qwebirc72219> it is working on the pc.
<Kwisher_wrk> working on windows only verifies the hardware is working
<qwebirc72219> i did some googleing the last couple days and see some posts about people having to start the lirc service, those seemed to be with older versions though do youy have to do that on 14.04
<Kwisher_wrk> all i've ever had to do was use the config in the control center
<qwebirc72219> it would figure i would be the one to get the issue from he!!.  been fight with it for 4 days now and cant seem to get any remote to work
<qwebirc72219> do you know how to get rid of a error when i go into control center it says error in capture state of plugin mythexport.  i found mythexport in the control center but it isnt checked
<Kwisher_wrk> open /usr/bin/mythbuntu-control-center in a text editor as root and remove the AptMessageDialog from the imports. You have to leave the closing bracket.
<qwebirc72219> i'm new to linux how do i open something as root
<Kwisher_wrk> easiest way is from a term: sudo nano /usr/bin/mythbuntu-control-center
<Kwisher_wrk> or you can start the file manager from term as roo: sudo thunar
<Kwisher_wrk> did you install from a mythbuntu disk?
<Kwisher_wrk> or did you install mythtv on top of a distro?
<qwebirc72219> nope i download and installed mythbuntu 14.04  been a few challenges had trouble getting video, then sound but i got that figured out with chat room and google.  only remote left to go
<Kwisher_wrk> does the ir receiver respond to the remote, light flashes?
<qwebirc72219> i got it to show up in the lsusb command it shows up as a formosa industrial computing ir
<qwebirc72219> still doesnt do anything though even though it is listed now.  when i first plug it in the lights blink for a couple seconds then nothing
<qwebirc72219> the light doesnt do anything after i first plug it in
<Kwisher_wrk> what config option did you choose for the receiver?
<qwebirc72219> phillips
<Kwisher_wrk> try the motorola ones, iirc
<Kwisher_wrk> phillips for the remote
<qwebirc72219> dont understand what you mean
<Kwisher_wrk> isn't there 2 sections for the remote config, one for remote and one for receiver?
<qwebirc72219> nope just one
<Kwisher_wrk> i'm still using an older version
<Kwisher_wrk> i install mythtv on top of xubuntu
<Kwisher_wrk> i'm still on 13.04
<Kwisher_wrk> i'm thinking about moving to manjaro
<Kwisher_wrk> i'm d/l'ing mythbuntu here at work so i can take a look at it
<qwebirc72219> ok i looked at manjaro but i had such a hard time getting everything to work i didnt know if i dared try to install the O/S and then try to get mythtv to work on top of it
<qwebirc72219> I went and when doing this i checked to see what hardware was supported so i bought only things that were on the list figuring it would be a lot easier, boy was i wrong.  i know i could do a windows media center probably easier but it doesnt have the feature of this
<qwebirc72219> i really like the comercial skip feature, at least i think i will like it i havent watched any of my programs i recorded so far since i dont have a remote
<qwebirc72219> everything is in the cabinet in the closet so its hard to use the keyboard and mouse from there and watch something
<Kwisher_wrk> and how will the remote work from the closet?
<qwebirc72219> usb extention cable i bought once i get it working.  I also have a IR blaster that runs to the blueray, appletv, and comcast box in there.  Comcast is going away if i can get this to work
<Kwisher_wrk> what type and how many tuners?
<qwebirc72219> its called blastIR by sewell it will do 7 devices
<Kwisher_wrk> i meant your tv tuners
<qwebirc72219> i have 1 it is a hauppauge hvr 2250 is my tuner card 2 tuners built in
<qwebirc72219> what kind of tuner do you use
<qwebirc21383> made it back home anyone feel like helping me with a remote.
<Kwisher> qwebirc21383: there are two config choices for the ir settings
<Kwisher> one for the remote and one for the receiver
<Kwisher> do you see it?
<Kwisher> qwebirc21383: ping
<Kwisher> qwebirc21383: you there?
<qwebirc30479> I need help with my remote.  i got cut off by comcast when i was trying to reply back to kwisher.  are you still there?  They disabled my internet when i got rid of cable tv had to call the (Insert not so nice word here) and get that part turned on
<Kwisher> i'm here
<Kwisher> do you see the options to enable the transmitter & receiver?
<qwebirc30479> can we try to get my remote to work.  i'll do anything including reload if i have to i just want a remote
<Kwisher> do as i said and go to mythbuntu control center and enable both the transmitter & receiver
<Kwisher> choose the MCE option for both
<qwebirc30479> didnt work
<Kwisher> try booting to the live disk and see if you can get it to work
<qwebirc30479> i can try but it doesnt recognize my video card from there but we'll see how it goes
<Kwisher> so how did you install if you had no video
<qwebirc30479> i mean my capture card.  it doesnt see my hauppauge card i do get video
<qwebirc30479> just no tv
<Kwisher> not necessary to test the remote
<Kwisher> was the light responding to remote key presses
<Kwisher> did you click on apply in control center when you enabled the devices?
<qwebirc30479> i get lights on the card when the computer first fires up.  then i get one light if i press a key on the remote and after that nothing
<Kwisher> lights on what card?
<Kwisher> do you have a link to the remote and receiver you bought?
<qwebirc30479> if i unplug the ir and plug back in i get the same thing 3 or 4 flashes when i first pluf it back in then one flash the first time a button is pressed after that nothing
<qwebirc30479> the remote and reciever came as a set in a package
<Kwisher> link?
<qwebirc30479> no link light that i see
<qwebirc30479> i dont see any other lights on the usb ir adapter or the remote to light up
<Kwisher> webpage link so i can see what you have
<qwebirc30479> off the cd or boot normally
<Kwisher> boot normally and play around with the different devices
<qwebirc30479> http://www.microcenter.com/product/298641/Ultra_Slim_Media_Center_Remote_Control
<qwebirc30479> i think i have tried just about every remote option there.
<qwebirc30479> is there a way to unload and reload lirc to defaults.   maybe starting over with it would be a good thing since i have tried so many remote option?
<Kwisher> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yerafs67myb7yfs/Screenshot%202014-06-24%2017.44.08.png
<Kwisher> here's what my working remote settings are
<qwebirc30479> mine is the same
<Kwisher> ok, boot to a live disk and try the settings as mine and see if it works
<Kwisher> still waiting on that web link for your device
<qwebirc30479> nope didnt work
<qwebirc30479> http://www.microcenter.com/product/298641/Ultra_Slim_Media_Center_Remote_Control
<qwebirc30479> unfortunately i have to go into the office the bosses laptop isnt working and he's leaving to go out of town so i cant work on this for a while
<Kwisher> that wouldn't have been my first choice, plus for linux you have to do some research to make sure hardware is supported
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-26
<qwebirc8418> im getting this when i look at my hauppage video card anyone know how to fix?
<qwebirc8418> charles@spoonerdvr:~$ sudo sh install.sh [sudo] password for charles:  sh: 0: Can't open install.sh charles@spoonerdvr:~$ dmesg | grep saa7164 [   16.155851] saa7164 driver loaded [   16.156427] CORE saa7164[0]: subsystem: 0070:8851, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR2250 [card=8,insmod option] [   16.156430] saa7164[0]/0: found at 0000:07:00.0, rev: 129, irq: 17, latency: 0, mmio: 0xfb800000 [   16.312923] saa7164_downloadfirmwar
<qwebirc8418> [   29.241788] saa7164[0]: Warning: Unknown Hauppauge model #0 [   29.241829] saa7164[0]: Hauppauge eeprom: model=0
<Hydroponx> looked at this ? http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1250
<qwebirc8418> Ok that fixed that it.  thanks. Anyone know how to get the MCE remote to work with the cord that came with that card
<qwebirc8418> It's not USB it is something else it is like a speaker cable that has a reciever and transmitter hanging off of it
<qwebirc8418> yep that is what it is like
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-27
<qwebirc8151> just reinstalled mythbuntu but keep getting mysql errors in control center can someone tell me how to fix that
<qwebirc8151> anyone there?
<qwebirc8151> how do i update mythbuntu to the latest version?
<qwebirc8151> anyone still up?
<qwebirc8151> trying to do updates on new mythbuntu install and it just hangs.  i let it run overnight and it never finished
<qwebirc8151> any ideas?
<Hydr0p0nX> do the updates in smaller batches
<Hydr0p0nX> try to narrow down which update is causing the problem
<qwebirc8151> how do i narrow it down?  It asked me when i first started up mythbuntu there were updates available i said to do them.  Little screen is black with only title bar visable but been running all night
<qwebirc8151> is it safe to end the task?
<qwebirc4446> I have a mid-2007 mac mini.  I'd love to do a clean install of mythbuntu, but I'm totally new to linux.  Is the current version even compatible with my machine? 1.83GHz core2duo 2gb ram
<qwebirc4446> thanks for any/all help
<Hydr0p0nX> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Installing_MythTV_on_an_Intel_Mac_Mini_using_Ubuntu
<wangel> greetings everyone.  Quick question:  I  have a backend running:  MythTV Version : v0.26.1-34-g81ce5c0    .  If I download 14.04 to install as a new frontend, will it work?  0.27 doesn't use protocol version 75 does it?
<wangel> or does 14.04 not have 0.27?
<wangel> or still; if I decide to upgrade to 0.27, if I change the repo in the mythbuntu control center and run apt-get update, will it update my db and everything? :D
<Hydroponx> 14.04 should have 27 by default, if i'm not mistaken (and I could be)
<wangel> that's what I thought
<Colossus_> I was thinking that I had read somewhere they required that you have 0.26 before upgrading, though mythbuntu says to wait for 14.04.1 to do the upgrade... don't know where I saw that
<Hydroponx> yea, I'm 0.26 right now haven't made the jump to 0.27 because I haven't found a windows build for it yet
<Colossus_> you run front and back ends on windows or just frontends?
<Hydroponx> 1 frontend
<Colossus_> nice
<Hydroponx> the combined front/backend is mythbuntu
<Colossus_> I may have to try it out on windows again... would add additional versatility to the frontend
<Hydroponx> IO
<Hydroponx> I've also wired the house w/ cat 6e
<Colossus_> yeah, I did that a couple years ago... pain, but worth it
<Hydroponx> yea, i finally broke down last winter
<Hydroponx> crawlspace made it not so bad, had to run speaker wire too figured, might as well do both since i'm in the crawlspace
<Colossus_> ha
<Colossus_> yeah, looking back, I should have run more cables... but oh well, too lazy to redo it
<Hydroponx> I want to add two more cat 6 runs, but they aren't "needs"
<Colossus_> yeah, i was able to work some feng shui (sp?) on my hardware to make due with what I have run
<Hydroponx> I just had to re-build my backend due to a fried board
<Colossus_> ouch
<Hydroponx> eh, it wasn't too bad
<Hydroponx> found a board for ~65 picked up fx-6300 on sale
<Colossus_> I recently switched systems for my backend... to something more powerf riendly
<Colossus_> ahh, nice... 6 core...
 * Colossus_ has wondered if that's useful
<Colossus_> :D
<Colossus_> I moved from a quad core athlon ii to a turion n54l (hp microserver)
<Hydroponx> i've been converting all my movies lately
<Hydroponx> had load averages > 9 for hours on end w/ no real issues
<Colossus_> ahh
<Colossus_> I usually use another system for transcoding
<Colossus_> I did try out realtime transcoding to h264 from live tv when I was running the quad though... for my tablet
<Hydroponx> my only complaint right now is there's a brief audio stutter when changing channels
<Colossus_> but then found a player with hardware accelerated mpeg2 that just plays them straight up, so I figured I didn't need it
<Colossus_> hmm
<Colossus_> yeah, wangel was saying 0.27 was supposed to contain a bunch of improvements for live tv
<Colossus_> I'm still on 0.25 :(
<Hydroponx> oh
<Colossus_> though I rode out 11.10 with 0.24.1 until it started telling me every day to "upgrade your stupid system"
<Colossus_> so I don't know when I'll upgrade :)
<Hydroponx> nice
<Kwisher> will i have any issues importing my .26 db into a fresh .27 install?
<Hydroponx> I wouldn't think so
<Hydroponx> you'll probably have to run mythtv-setup to upgrade it to .27 though
<Kwisher> mythtv-setup would be a given on a fresh install
<Colossus_> don't forget to backup
<Kwisher> yeah, clonezilla image before i begin :)
<Kwisher> i backup the db daily
<Colossus_> heh, man, I clonezilla's my image before separating my recordings from my system and db when I switched machines... talk about a loooooong backup
<Kwisher> yeah, my recordings are on a separate partition
<Colossus_> definitely better that way
<Colossus_> I h ave a 2tb for recordings, a 2tb for videos/movies and right now a 250gb for system/db, but it's slow, so I may upgrade that
<Hydroponx> oh
<Hydroponx> I guess i did over-engineer mine
<Hydroponx> I have 4 2tb drives shared for storage, + 500GB boot
<Colossus_> heh, wow
<Colossus_> oh, yours is a nas as well?
<Hydroponx> could be :)
<Colossus_> heh
<Hydroponx> but, no, it's primarily myth... moved my music over working on migrating movies and converting to mp4
<Hydroponx> then I can start on dvd's
<Colossus_> ahh
<Colossus_> yeah, having dvds on the system instead of in a stack/case somewhere is so much handier
<Colossus_> although those dvd changer towers are really cool looking
<Colossus_> :D
<Hydroponx> GF was hating it for a while
<Hydroponx> recently found an IR receiver that works with both myth and my harmony remote
<Colossus_> cool
<Colossus_> link?
<Colossus_> :D
<Colossus_> I bought a flirc... but still haven't set it up
<tgm4883> flirc ftw
<Hydroponx> it's an old HP p/n 5188-1667
<Colossus_> hmm
<tgm4883> I bought one and it's awesome
<Hydroponx> only disappointment with it is the red/blue/yellow/green buttons aren't being picked up
<tgm4883> super easy to map it to keyboard keys, only have 1 remote now
<Colossus_> I've h ad pretty good success with the generic rosewill remotes and receivers... though some have horrible usage angles
<Colossus_> for use with mce remotes anyway
<Hydroponx> this one works really well, a little slow to respond some times
<Colossus_> hmmm
<Colossus_> http://www.amazon.com/HP-Infrared-Receiver-Center-5188-1667/dp/B000Z7XJME
<Hydroponx> that's it, just beware
<Hydroponx> a lot of people are seeling other models that don't work as well and labeling it the 5188-1667
<Hydroponx> at least, that's what I've heard about happening on ebay
<Colossus_> ahh, ebay... yeah... wild west these days
<Hydroponx> I learned a valuable lesson the other day
<Colossus_> always check for a toilet seat in the dark before sitting down?
<Hydroponx> the high-voltage wall boxes are not well suited for cat6
<Colossus_> ahh
<Colossus_> :)
<Hydroponx> fixed 2 of the 3 I used those for
<Hydroponx> was causing a problem with the cable crimping and intermittent connectivity drops
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-28
<qwebirc57341> i'm getting a error anytime i do anything in the control console.  it says Exception in compareState of plugin MySQL
<qwebirc57341> anyone have any ideas that might help with this error?
<qwebirc56516> i reloaded mythbuntu one more time last night.  i did all of the updates, and i bought a brand new mce remote and usb ir reciever.  still cant get the remote to work
<qwebirc56516> it sees the reciever in lsusb
<qwebirc56516> but if i restart lirc i get the following error
<qwebirc56516> find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': No such file or directory  * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [ OK ]   * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]  find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': No such file or directory  * Starting remote control daemon(s) :                                   [ OK ]
<qwebirc56516> anyone able to help me with this?
<qwebirc56516> can someone please help me with my remote.  i have bought 3 different ones now based on recomendations i recieved from this chat room and i cant seem to get them to work
<qwebirc56516> I just want my remote to work
<qwebirc56516> anyone?
<qwebirc56516> kwisher you were helping me the other day on my remote.  feel like a challenge?
<Kwisher> why?
<qwebirc56516> Myy remotes hate me.  i bought another new remote i saw a lot of other people said worked good but even that one doesnt work
<qwebirc56516> on my third remote and havent got any of them to work
<Kwisher> got a link to the latest one?
<qwebirc56516> yep http://www.frys.com/product/5390958?source=google&gclid=COv4_9bpnL8CFeIWMgodbz0AVg
<Kwisher> same results as the last one? no light response from the remote to the receiver?
<qwebirc56516> yep
<qwebirc56516> i dont know if this helps i have spent a lot of time googleing this week,  when i do a lirc restart i get the following error
<qwebirc56516> find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': No such file or directory  * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [ OK ]   * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]  find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': No such file or directory  * Starting remote control daemon(s) :                                   [ OK ]
<qwebirc56516> find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': No such file or directory  * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [ OK ]   * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]  find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': No such file or directory  * Starting remote control daemon(s) :                                   [ OK ]
<Kwisher> with the new remote, did you try it from a live boot?
<qwebirc56516> i did
<qwebirc56516> same thing
<qwebirc56516> does it mean anything that it cant find that file?
<qwebirc56516> if i do a lsusb it sees it
<Kwisher> i've never had remote issues and i've been using mythtv for over 5 years
<Kwisher> linux mint 5 was my first myth install and the same remote is still working today
<qwebirc56516> im going on 2 weeks with it, i really like it but the remote issue is killing me.  I completely reloaded mythbuntu last night again as one of the suggestions i got googleing messed up my system and i couldnt get it to boot
<Kwisher> do you have another linux system to test with?
<Kwisher> or at least live boot on?
<Kwisher> even a laptop would work
<qwebirc56516> i can do it on my laptop give me a couple minutes to get ity going
<Kwisher> you can also try xbmc live to test with - http://xbmc.org/download/
<Kwisher> choose the XBMCbuntu option
<qwebirc56516> it does the same thing on the laptop.  one flash with first press on remote then nothing
<qwebirc56516> they all work in my windows media center
<qwebirc56516> it seems like something is missing in this version of mythbuntu
<Kwisher> and you did the setup also?
<qwebirc56516> yyyep i did
<qwebirc56516> does that file its missing mean anything
<qwebirc56516> any ideas?
<Kwisher> you have fully updated your install?
<qwebirc56516> i did every update i could
<Kwisher> does mythbuntu have synaptic installed?
<Kwisher> i'm downloading mythbuntu 14.04 now to test with my spare remote
<qwebirc56516> ok i am downloading xbmc also to test with
<Kwisher> how are you connected to this irc channel?
<qwebirc56516> What do you mean
<Kwisher> what pc and irc client?
<Kwisher> did you choose your irc nic?
<qwebirc56516> it's just a pc from microcenter they built, i choose windows media center remote in the control console
<qwebirc56516> its a older pc i have had for several years.  i used to use it for a sbs server until we moved
<Kwisher> my old spare remote is responding correctly on mythbuntu live boot
<qwebirc56516> i dont know why they wouldnt work on my pc and a laptop.  ive tried 3 different ones?
<qwebirc56516> and they all work under windows media center
<Kwisher> did you check the mythbuntu iso after you d/l?
<qwebirc56516> i burned it to a cd ok but thats all i did i didnt do any checks on it
<qwebirc56516> is there a way to reinstall lirc using defaults?
<Kwisher> you should check the md5sum of the file from where you d/l
<Kwisher> from a term do: sudo apt-get purge lirc*
<Kwisher> my remote also works with xbmc live
<qwebirc56516> ok that seems to have removed it.  md5sum seems ok
<qwebirc56516> now how do i reinstall lirc
<Kwisher> now do: sudo apt-get purge mythbuntu-lirc-generator*
<Kwisher> after that you need to do: sudo apt-get install lirc mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<Kwisher> then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qwebirc56516> ok it running
<qwebirc56516> i mean downloading remote haevnt tried yet
<qwebirc56516> ok it finished now what do i reboot?
<Kwisher> did the last command do any updates/upgrades?
<qwebirc56516> it did some
<qwebirc56516> 259mb download it said
<Kwisher> go ahead and reboot
<qwebirc56516> i restarted and still have no remote
<qwebirc56516> do you get a file error if you restart lirc?
<qwebirc56516> i still do saying its missing a file
<qwebirc56516> maybe it doesnt mean anything
<Kwisher> how are you restarting lirc?
<qwebirc56516> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<Kwisher> i get no errors on mine
<Kwisher> in the control center/ir setup, what do you have for the settings?
<Kwisher> would you mind installing teamviewer on your myth system so i can remote in?
<qwebirc56516> not at all juyst tell me what i need to do to install it
<Kwisher> is your install 32 or 64 bit?
<qwebirc56516> 64bit
<Kwisher> google for teamviewer and download the ubuntu 32/64 bit multiarch file
<Kwisher> did you try the xbmc live yet?
<qwebirc56516> its installing almost done.  i am making a dvd with xbmc
<Kwisher> you need to use usb sticks for live testing
<Kwisher> or rewritable optical discs
<qwebirc56516> teamviewer id 515 761 234
<qwebirc56516> password 1988
<Kwisher> i'm at a loss
<Kwisher> password please
<qwebirc56516> ok i put it in
<Kwisher> what did you select before here in term?
<qwebirc56516> windows media center
<Kwisher> on my system there is a rc0 folder with other files/folders
<Kwisher> something is hosed on your system
<Kwisher> i cannot write to it either, even as root, just as on yours
<qwebirc56516> does service have to be stopped
<qwebirc56516> so much for that idea
<Kwisher> must be some sort of system area ???
<qwebirc56516> should i reload?
<Kwisher> on mine there is: device  input4  lirc0  power  protocols  subsystem  uevent
<Kwisher> yours does not exist for some reason
<qwebirc56516> is it some kind of secirty issue on the folder?  is there a way (for lack of a better term to force it to take ownership?
<Kwisher> same as mine root
<Kwisher> when you installed, did you do a custom partition or use the default?
<qwebirc56516> i used the default and chose to delete previous install and reninstall new
<Kwisher> my only suggestion would be to install xubuntu 14.04 and then add mythtv after the install
<qwebirc56516> i have another hard drive i can install in the computer and reload it, i'm getting really good at the reloads
<Kwisher> but make sure to delete all partitions and start on a bare drive
<qwebirc56516> i can probably do that i think i know how to install mythtv on it after umbuntu
<Kwisher> you would just need to install mythbuntu-control-centre and go through the setup
<qwebirc56516> thank you so much for the help at least it seems to be getting somewhere and i'm not going crazy
<Kwisher> can you try the xbmc live on your laptop first to check the remote hardware?
<Kwisher> unplug the receiver from the myth box
<qwebirc56516> i unplugged it
<Kwisher> plug it back in
<qwebirc56516> done
<Kwisher> ok try xbmc live to check the remote hardware
<Kwisher> should work right away without any configuration
<qwebirc56516> ok i will do so i will have to kick you off the box you are on i am using laptop for the chat room
<Kwisher> well, i'm stumped
<Kwisher> unless your hardware is not actually supported??
<qwebirc56516> i am going to reload it after i test with xbmc
<Kwisher> test with xbmc
<Kwisher> test with xbmc on both pc's
<qwebirc56516> couple question i will have when i tried umbuntu and then mythtv the first time everytime i restarted it asked for a passowrd before going into it
<Kwisher> need to verify the hardware actually works with linux
<qwebirc56516> like i had to login
<qwebirc56516> will do i will test and let you know
<Kwisher> yes, that is normal
<Kwisher> when i start the myth-backend setup i have to enter password
<Kwisher> anything you do on linux that requires system changes should require the admin password
<Kwisher> first thing is to make sure the remote hardware works
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-29
<jya> superm1_: I’ve merged devel/027candidates and tagged 0.27.2
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-22
<qwebirc47676> I've tried everything I can to get MythTV to see the 2nd internal drive and still nothing.  I've don't  what to put in chown.
<qwebirc47676> Help?
<qwebirc47676> Can anybody help with additional storage question?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-26
<LordDragon> hey all. just configured mythbuntu
<LordDragon> everything seemed tow ork up until the mythdatabasefill part
<LordDragon> it was in an endless loop
<LordDragon> i aborted it after awhile. and now i cant get to program guide
<LordDragon> theres not even an option for it. just "watch tv" which goes to a channel
<tgm4883> LordDragon: are you sure it was in an endless loop and not just doing a bunch of different channels for a bunch of different showstimes/days?
<LordDragon> it kept saying something like "0 of 600 channels. refreshing"
<LordDragon> where do i go to setup a remote control?
<tgm4883> if using LIRC, most people setup a remote through the control center.
<tgm4883> If you've got a remote that shows up as a keyboard (I do) then you just go to edit keys in the frontend
<LordDragon> hmm. the problem with the control center is the text is HUGE making all the controls too big for their own good and i cant see the whole window
<LordDragon> any way to fix that?
<tgm4883> huge? that's odd
<tgm4883> you have some strange resolution or font settings?
<LordDragon> ok i fixed it somehow
<LordDragon> i have apple mac mini setup
<LordDragon> but hte bottons dont work
<LordDragon> i guess i need to map stuff manually?
<tgm4883> LordDragon: possibly, I'm not sure
<LordDragon> not mythbuntu support bluetooth keyboard?
<tgm4883> LordDragon: I don't believe bluetooth utilties are installed by default in mythbuntu
<tgm4883> You'd have to install them
<LordDragon> hmm android app doesnt work either
<LordDragon> says "Io except: failed to connect"
<LordDragon> got it working
<LordDragon> but im having major playback issues
<LordDragon> the audio keeps cutting in and out
<LordDragon> ok i think i fixed it. somehow my guide is backwards though. from highest number to lowest number. not sure how to change it to normal
<LordDragon> ok i had to press 0
<LordDragon> now the problem is all the numbers do functions
<LordDragon> instead of letting my punch a channel number
<LordDragon> not sure how to get it back to direct channel number entry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-27
<SmallwoodDR82> mythbackend doesn't seem to be running mythfilldatabase.  If I run the command manually the EPG seems fine for about 2 weeks, then I have to run it again.  Is this normally completed through a cron?
<Patrickdk> mythbackend should never run mythfilldatabase
<Patrickdk> normally it's run daily
<LordDragon> whats the default samba login password?
<LordDragon> i am trying to connect with my ubuntu user name/pass
<LordDragon> but it refuses
<Patrickdk> there is none
<Patrickdk> you have to create samba users
<LordDragon> oh ok. is there a gui for that?
<Patrickdk> sure
<Patrickdk> gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<LordDragon> lol
<LordDragon> before i was able to see "recordings" in my network location section of "this pc" in windows
<LordDragon> now its gone for some reason.
<LordDragon> thats why i was trying to connect via samba
<LordDragon> to get it back
<Patrickdk> dunno, I don't use windows
<Shadow__X> you have to make sure the shares are in smb.conf
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-27
<oweiler> Hello friendly Mythbuntu people, I have an upgrade question (please forgive any lack of etiquette, it's been a while since I've been in a chat room).  I'm running a really old version of mythbuntu (OS: 11.10, mythtv: 0.24).  While it seems plausible to upgrade to the latest OS (16.10?) using standard ubuntu procedures then updating mythtv using the mythtv updates and mytbuntu updates repositories, it seems like an awfully big ju
<oweiler> mp.  Is there a different preferred method for such a large jump?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-28
<qwebirc88489> Weird mythbuntu theme issue. In Videos, Gallery View. Content that originates as a TV show (I assume uses TVDB to find metadata) does not show cover art. if I switch to a different theme it shows just fine. if i switch to "Browse View" is shows cover art fine. In all cases I get proper show description and other meta. Thoughts on how to fix or where to report if its actually an issue?
